# Knochenbrüche - Verletzungen



## kochikoch (15. April 2005)

hi,

nach dem ich mir gestern vor lauter dusseligkeit mein rechtes handgelenk gebrochen habe interessiert mich mal, was ihr schon alles für brüche oder verletzungen hattet?

- mehrfach handgelenke verstaucht
- rechtes handgelenk gebrochen
- gesicht zerschrammt
- übliche schienbein verletzungen von den pedalen

  und das schlimmste ist kann die nächsten wochen net fahren


----------



## biker ben (15. April 2005)

erstmal gute besserung an dich das du bald wieder trialen kannst.
ich selber wo nun 1jahr richtig fahre und davor mitn mtb rumgesprungen bin, habe mir noch nie etwas gebrochen, gerissen etc.
nur einige schürfwunden und prellungen oder kleine stauchungen, aber das ist ja weiter nicht tragisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (15. April 2005)

danke dir!
schlimmer ist jetzt mit links die maus zuführen   und der ganze scheiß.
bis gestern hatte ich mir auch noch nix gebrochen lol.


----------



## MrTrial (15. April 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> danke dir!
> schlimmer ist jetzt mit links die maus zuführen



*lol* wollte grade fragen wie du das jetzt machst ;-)

PS.: Auch noch nix gebrochen - also die ganzen letzen 21 Jahre noch nicht.
_toy.toy.toy_


----------



## kochikoch (15. April 2005)

geschrieben wird jetzt auch alles mit links im adlersturzsystem,
nun muß ja die linke hand alle tasten bedienen


----------



## ph1L (15. April 2005)

Habe mir seit ca. 3 Jahren Trial bis vor ner Woche noch nie was getan.
Und da schon die Hand zu verstauchen und ne weile nimmer fahren zu können ist schon schlimm.
Kann also ein bisschen mitfühlen wie das ist und wünsche dir gute Besserung.
Aber lass es sauber verheilen...
besser als danach dauernd Probleme mit der Hand zu haben.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. April 2005)

Bei mir wars zum Glück auch noch nicht so schlimm mit den Verletzungen ausser das ich mir schon paar mal das Sprunggelenk heftig überdent habe(ist ne häufige Trialerverletzung). Und meine jüngste Verletzung war bisher auch meine schlimmste gewesen. Bin mit meiner Hand als ich vom Fahrrad runtergefallen bin voll in ne Glasscheibe und der Schnitt war bloß paar Milimeter von der Pulsader entfernt. Musste bloß genäht werden.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (15. April 2005)

bin mal von meiner pedale abgerutscht....musste mit 8 stichen genäht werden......das blut ging auch ncihtmehr ausm schu raus.









mein kumpel war zu feige im op fotos zu machen*g*...und am ende hat der arzt nen faden im bein vergessen...den hab ich mir auf arbeit aus langeweile allein gezogen
PS: seitdem der arzt über die offene wunde mit nem einwegrasierer drüberrassiert hat...rasier ich mir die beine...man weis ja nie *g*


----------



## Mr. manu (15. April 2005)

Hi,erstmal Gute Besserung!
Also ich hab mir bis jetzt nur einmal das linke Schlüsselbein Gebrochen,dann einmal den großen Zehen, wo gleich mal der Ganze Fuß bis zum Knie eingegipst wurde!!!   ,und die rechte Hand,wo gleich mal die Elle und die Speiche *grins* den Geist aufgegeben haben.Alle Brüche waren innerhalb von 2 Jahren geschehen.Mit 15 Jahren ist das glaub ich ganz schön häftig! Oder einfach nur Pech, vielleicht Hab ich auch Zerbrechliche Knochen?
Wo ich schon dabei bin, meint ihr kalte Knochen brechen schneller?


----------



## isah (15. April 2005)

gute besserung , und das kurz nach dem dein neues gelände fertig ist   

meine leidensgeschichte kennst du ja, 1x das steißbein gebrochen, und anfang des jahres gebrochene rippe (incl rippenfortsatz)  + gebrochener wirbel


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (15. April 2005)

Auch von mir gute Besserung...

Tjaa ich hab mir noch nie was wirklich schlimmes in 5 Jahren Trial getan.. das einzige sind halt tiefe Einschläge im Schienbein(also ich weiß wie mein knochen aussieht  )
tja und sonst hab ich mit nur mal den kleinen Finger gebrochen.

Glaub Schürfwunden, blaue Flecke und Blutergüsse hatte jeder von uns schon..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (15. April 2005)

danke für die gute besserung   

war ja ne absolut doofe geschichte bin ner kabeltrommel hoch und hab oben aus irgendnen grund nen fuß gesetzt und der 2. fuß ging neben die trommel und dann sind meine zarten 93 kg auf mein wehrloses händchen gefallen  

trommel rechts im bild neben den beton röhren


----------



## Raimund-Aut (15. April 2005)

1998 offener Nasenbeinbruch mit Kiefereinriss

aua, gar nicht zu empfehlen

2003 linker Ellenbogen ausgerenkt

aua, auch nicht zu empfehlen

Fahr seit Jahren nur noch mit Helm

Auf jeden Fall sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Ray (16. April 2005)

wenn du aus deinem touchdown was gelernt haben willst müsstest du allerdings jetzt mit integralhelm unterwegs sein...

biste das etwa?


----------



## sensiminded (16. April 2005)

von mir auch noch ne gute besserung!!!

hab mir selbst nur mal nen daumen gebrochen, dass allerdings bei nem sturz mitm mtb in der stadt!?! was auch nicht schön ist, aber mir eine woche humpeln eingebracht hat, war mit durchgestreckten bein abzusteigen-staucht übelst. ansonsten nur schrammen.

warum habt ihr alle noch so derbe schienbeinverletzungen???
nachdem ich mein erstes trialbike hatte, waren schienbeinschützer die ersten protektoren die meiner meinung nach pflicht sind, außer man steht auf die schmerzen!


----------



## kochikoch (16. April 2005)

du hast es erraten wir sind krank und stehen auf schmerzen lach


----------



## trialtom (16. April 2005)

Hab mir im Jahr 2000
Schien-und Wadenbein gebrochen

das war bei der SDM in Großhabersdorf (tja werde den Namen
dieses Ortes nie vergessen)

die deppen haben das leider auch noch schlecht operiert,
das bein ist schief zusammengewachsen und musste
1 1/2 jahre später auseinandergesägt werden...

mich wunderst nur immer wieder wie zum beispiel
die gestörten Briten ihre Aktionen ohne gröbere Stürze
überstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (16. April 2005)

schienenbeinschoner sind ne netter sache aber wenn man z.B. neurodermitis hat und überall dort wo man schwitzt aussieht wie ein krebs...dann doch lieber die narben


----------



## Hupe (16. April 2005)

ich hatte einma nen bänderriss und mein speichenköpfchen is gebrochen..das is das ende vonner speiche im ellenbogen. das ganze gibts soga als video.

Sturz


----------



## Ray (16. April 2005)

achja.. immer diese reissenden ketten...

obwohl es jedesmal sehr schmerzhaft war sind mir bleibende schäden von kettenrissen erspart geblieben...

es wird bald mal zeit für nen kardanantrieb


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. April 2005)

Kardan kannste knicken beim Trial, das is Silent Clutch x 300 Feeling    .. leider


----------



## matz07 (22. April 2005)

Erstmal noch von mir gute Besserung!!
Aber kaum fährst ein Boa (oder besser gesagt ein Alurahmen) machste nicht mehr nur die ketten und kurbeln kaputt sondern auch noch deine knochen   

und das noch bei dem wetter...


----------



## kochikoch (22. April 2005)

danke

ja da haben mir übernatürlich kräfte nen streich gespielt  

will ja nur das material schonen, wünschte wären immer nur ketten und kurbel gewesen   kennst ja das alles nur zu gut


----------



## ph1L (22. April 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Kardan kannste knicken beim Trial, das is Silent Clutch x 300 Feeling    .. leider



Ne das matschige Feeling was du meinst kommt von nem Wandler bei nem Automatik Getriebe.


Kardan ist ne Umlenkung mit Wellen und Zahnrädern
das einzig blöde daran: Gewicht und es dürfte schwerer gehen wegen der größeren Reibung.

*Klugscheißmodus off*


----------



## kochikoch (25. April 2005)

guten morgen,

war eben beim arzt und die gute nachricht ist, mein bruch muß net zur op, heilt ohne bestens zusammen!   

   also dann auch an alle die ich net kenn prost!


----------



## matz07 (25. April 2005)

dann kann man/n für dich ja nur hoffen, dass deine boa bald wieder zum einsatz kommt!!

und gesoffen wird hier nicht und schon gar nicht vorm trialfahren


----------



## kochikoch (25. April 2005)

guten morgen matz,


klar hier wird immer gesoffen  .
kennst mich doch  

und das boa hat so lange wie ich krank bin und es net fahren kann mein esszimmer zur verfügung bekommen, das es net allein im keller stehen muß und sich auch mal kumpels einladen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matz07 (25. April 2005)

aber ins bett nimmst das rad noch nicht, oder   

jetzt weiß ich auch warum du von der kabeltrommel gestürzt bist


----------



## kochikoch (25. April 2005)

na los onkel sags doch, gesoffen habsch net  

naja wo ich jetzt die woche strohwittwer war da hatte ich das rad auch mal im wohnzimmer und mit im schlafzimmer, aber im bett net  

 warum eigentlich net


----------



## kochikoch (29. April 2005)

juhu nur noch 2 wochen gipps, dann fliegt die kuh wieder  

@sensiminded: wir bauen demnächst noch nen bissel um und mehr hin, hoffen dann klappt das mal mit uns
deine güldene kannst natürlich mitbringen meine ist auch meist dabei  
und dein vinco muß ja auch noch eingeweiht werden


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. Mai 2005)

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/pedal_cut.mpg

hab mir jetz schienenbeinschohner gekauft


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (6. Mai 2005)

immer wieder gern zu dem thema







....autsch

scheinbeinschoner rulez


----------



## MrTrial (6. Mai 2005)

Danke für das CloseUp M!et$ch0  :kotz:


----------



## sensiminded (6. Mai 2005)

na lecker   

mein vinco kommt entweder noch morgen oder am montag. glaube nach dem umstieg bin ich trialunfähig, aber hoffentlich zieh ich mir nicht solche verletzungen zu!


----------



## kochikoch (9. Mai 2005)

die verletzungen kommen doch nur weil uns übernatürlich kräfte nen streich spielen!


----------



## kochikoch (12. Mai 2005)

so gipps ist ab 
nun muß ich in 2 wochen wieder hin wegen kontrolle  
dann dauert das ja noch länger bis ich wieder fahren kann 

mist :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (26. Mai 2005)

hab vor 2 h trackstand gemacht, krampf in der linken hand gekriegt, lenker kante ins gesicht (genaugenommen in den mund   ) und hab mir nen schneidezahn ausgeschlagen, schnell zum arzt und der hats wieder geflickt. ab morgen darf ich wieder aufs bike


----------



## kochikoch (26. Mai 2005)

gute besserung, 
ich bin eben die erste tour nach kaputter hand mitm fully durch den wald gefahren geht schon wieder super


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Mai 2005)

krass jetzt schaust du aus wie Ol dirty bastard





ne echt, das is ja echt dumm gelaufen. hast schon öfters so nen Krampf bekommen?
Soll gegen Muskelkrämpfe nicht Magensium helfen? Oder war es was anderes


----------



## isah (26. Mai 2005)

Yo, Ich krieg öfters mal krämpfe (vorallem bei hitze) aber:
ich habe gestern (kein scheiss) ratiopharm Magnesium Kautabletten mit Racemischem Magnesiumhydrogenaspartat-Tetrahydrat (was immer das heissen mag) bekommen und hab gestern eine genommen aber die hat so ekelhaft geschmeckt das ich mir heut morgen noch dachte "die brauch ich sowie so nicht" dann kam die sonne, dann der krampf und das einzige was meinen zahn gehalten hat war so ein draht der von innen in den zähnen verlegt wird damit die auch ohne zahnspange bleiben wo die sind (hat ja auch geklappt  )


----------



## Raimund-Aut (27. Mai 2005)

Oft ist nicht Magnesiummangel schuld an Muskelkrämpfen sondern bloßer Flüssigkeitsmangel. Besonders wenn es heiß ist, sollte man nie vergessen, beim Trialen genug zu trinken. Genug heißt unbedingt mehrere Liter Flüssigkeit am Tag. Sonst ist es kein Wunder, wenn es zu Krämpfen kommt.


----------



## Schevron (27. Mai 2005)

jebba, genau. Immer schön viel trinken. Und zwar net irgendnen Eistee oder so, sondern schprudel under sonstiges Mineralwasser. Je nach qualität der rohre und so geht auch hahnewasser recht gut. Dann nochn bißl fruchtsaft rein und los gehts.
Übrigens falls das magnesium net hilft kannst du auch mal "Zentramin Bastian" versuchen. Da is noch Mg, K, Ca mit drin. Hat mir geholfen als ich auch sone phase hatte mit viel Kräpfen. Vor allem in der Wade, richtig fies wenn man grade abgesprungen ist und dann in der Luft der krampf kam und man sich schon auf die landung freut   
Aber immer schön weiter Mg nehmen. Und falls du flitzikacke bekommst hast du zu viel genommen. dann einfach bißl weniger das nächste mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (27. Mai 2005)

ok, danke für die tipps, ich dachte immer ich trink genug, aber heut hat mein arzt auch gemeint das ich ~3-4 liter trinken sollte   wie soll ich den soviel transportieren   ich komm ja nicht dauernd nach hause.

na egal, ich hab jetzt noch ne innenschiene bekommen, sieht zwar ******** aus aber ich kann biken gehen   

ach ja, der zahn ist noch am leben, aber mir ist die spitze gerissen, die muss ersetzt werden.


----------



## kochikoch (27. Mai 2005)

2x 1,5liter flaschen habe ich auch immer im rucksack


----------



## hopmonkey (31. Mai 2005)

Moinsen Leude,

Gut dasses hier  inzwischen für alle Facetten des Trials nen Thread gibt:
Bisher hat sich bei  mir mit verletzungen in Grenzen gehalten:

SchienbeinHackern;
Hand verstaucht => 2 Wochen Schiene (links);
Schultergelenkssprengung => 6 Wochen Verband
(War aber nich vom Trial, eher DownHügelchen)
Beides mal unachtsam übern Lenker.

Jetzt binnich im gelände http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166187
NUR ausm gleichgewicht gekommen, auf nen schrägen Stein
 auf gleicher höhe abgesprungen, erst mitm linken Fuß oben 
auf der Kante und mitm rechten flach auf der Schräge "gelandet", 
hatte sich alles nich besonders Schmerzhaft angefühlt. 
Der Fuß/sGelenk is dicker geworden und ich konnte nich auftreten.
Dann zum Doc.
Röntgen: Nix
MRT: Verdacht auf Haarriss.
CT: 3 Frakturen.

<pause>



</pause>

=> Vergesst Röntgen, mein größter Spalt is 2mm dick und man siehts nur auf dem Computer Tomographen eindeutig.

Da sich glücklicherweise nichts verschoben hat, muß man nicht operieren, daher nur 12 wochen entlastung. Zur Zeit noch Krücken, ende der Woche der sexy "Allgöwer Gehapparat" 
(siehe http://www.sh-draxler.de/shop/html/werkst/_swerk028.html)

 Ich versuch das alles grade mit Zynismus zu verarbeiten 

Zur illustration nochn paar CT-Aufnahmen zum Mitleiden oder sonstwas

Von Oben (irgendwie...):









Von Hinten:






Und nochmal von oben:









Viel spaß beim fahrn.


----------



## ringo667 (31. Mai 2005)

Schei§§e, jetzt sind tatsächlich die schlimmsten Befürchtungen eingetreten.
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung von mir!


----------



## hopmonkey (31. Mai 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Schei§§e, jetzt sind tatsächlich die schlimmsten Befürchtungen eingetreten.
> Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung von mir!



Danke, 

da dieses gehdingsbums mich dann auch von den Krücken befreit und ich wieder etwas mobiler bin, versuch ich auchma zur Birkenkopfsession zu kommen wenn der Besuch kommt, kann ja dann die Cam halten. Allerdings mussich mich erstma mit dem "Zugucken only" anfreunden.


----------



## kochikoch (31. Mai 2005)

gute besserung auch von mir!!!


----------



## HeavyMetal (31. Mai 2005)

wo hastn den fuß gekauft? is try all oder? beim jan? dann lieber gleich einschicken, auch wenns nurn haarriss is, die ct aufnahmen am besten gleich dazu legen!
is doch hoffentlich noch in der garantiezeit oder? alson garantiefall is das auf jeden, sowas muss ein trialfuß einfach mitmachen...

(nich übel nehmen, will mich nich drüber lustig machen!)


----------



## Kadara (31. Mai 2005)

@ Hopmonkey
Auch von mir gute Besserung. Sowas könnte mir passieren, ich hab auch immer so ein Glück. Aber das Ganze hat auch etwas gutes, dann kannst du bei der nächsten Session schon mal das Feuer und das Essen klar machen wärend wir noch am Fahren sind  .


----------



## stilo (1. Juni 2005)

natürlich von mir auch gute besserung!!! du wirst es nich glauben, aber ich bin letzten mittwoch auch mit dem rechten sprunggelenk umgeknickt. auch sofort super angeschwollen und das physiopublikum war sofort der meinung auf bänderriss. ist aber nochmal gut gegangen - kein bruch oder riss. bin jetzt aber auch noch bis ende der woche am schonen. ich dreh schon nach paar tagen voll durch. will wieder aufs bike!!! ich kann es bei dir voll nachvollziehen, wie sich 12 wochen anfühlen. halte durch mein bester...

gruss.


----------



## biker ben (1. Juni 2005)

ja erstmal guten besserung auch von mir.
bin am montag auch ein bissl unglücklicher gestürtzt, woillte mit backwheelhop auf nen etwas grösseren schrägen stein, bike is aber dann seitlich weggerutscht . konnte mich mit den armen abstützen am boden vor dem stein aber mein linkes knie mit dem ganzen schwung und gewicht vom unterkörper ist knapp unter seitlich der kniescheibe auf den stein geknallt.
erstmal 5 min vor schmerzen rumgelegen und als es wieder ging wollte ich dann gleich weiterfahren was aber nur 10min ging danach konnte ich nimmer fahren bzw gehen. is noch dick und schmerzt auch noch ein bissl beim gehen aber war noch nicht beim arzt und werde heute auch wieder trialen gehn.
ach und dann war vor paar wochen noch ein kleiner sturz der böse hätte enden können wollte ne ca 80cm mauer antippen was so meine grenze ist und habe irgendwie das vr zuwenig angezogen und irgendwie das ganze rad dann unter mir durchgedrückt und mit dem kinn auf die mauerkante geprallt. denke da hab ich mal glück gehabt das mir der kiefer nicht gebrochen ist konnte auch ein paar tage nicht richtig essen, gähnen etc. und seitdem schaff ich nur noch 70cm   
gruss ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (2. Juni 2005)

ich hatte gestern auch nen lustigen tag. is zwar alles noch mal gut gegangen aber schwerzen hatte ich gestern satt:
erst recht unsanft übern lenker, gut das ich die schraube vom rechten hebel net so fest hatte und er verrutschen konnte, sonst hätt mein knie noch mehr gelitten.

dann ein mißglückter roller, der in einen noch unglücklicheren tipper ausgeartet ist und mein linkes ei unsanfte bekanntschaft mit dem vorbau gemacht hat. hat anscheinen lustig ausgeschaut wie ich da an einzigen berührungspunkt zwischen mir und radl nur noch meine genitalien hatte.

dann is mir später noch die hr bremse durchgerutscht und ich bin mim rücken aufn stein. aber auch biß auf bißl abschürfung nix passiert *drei mal auf holf klopf*

hoffentlich geht das net so weiter


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (8. Juni 2005)

so ihr leutz,

ich kann dann erstmal die nächsten wochen nicht mehr trialen. hab mir ne recht unangenehme verletzung zugezogen.

ich wollte von einer 10 cm breiten mauer über 1 m auf ne andere springen und dabei bin ich vorne über gefallen. hab mir beim sturz beide innenseiten der handgelenke die haut komplett abgehauen und ich bin sehr unangenehm am vorbau hängen geblieben und hab mir ca 3 cm neben meinem besten stück alles aufgeschlitzt. wurde im krankenhaus mit 3 stichen genäht. also ich sag nur eins, das wünsche ich keinem, nichtmal meinem größten feind.

Jan


----------



## kochikoch (8. Juni 2005)

also dann mal gute besserung aus arnstadt, das du schnell wieder fit bist und das dein schnulli noch funzt


----------



## trialsrider (8. Juni 2005)

Hui! Jetzt hat es auch noch den lieben Jan erwischt!
Pass doch gefälligst ein bisschen besser auf mein kleiner!   

Hatte letztlich genau das gleiche bis auf das ich net am Vorbau hängen geblieben bin! Aber meine Handgelenke waren auch im arsch! 
Und gestern is mein Hinterrad seitlich ander Palette hängen geblieben und ich hab mir den Ellbogen aufgeschlagen aber das ist alles nix gegen deine Aktion jan!! Also gute besserung!   


Martin


----------



## Benjy (8. Juni 2005)

auch von mir gute besserung


----------



## kochikoch (8. Juni 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Und gestern is mein Hinterrad seitlich ander Palette hängen geblieben und ich hab mir den Ellbogen aufgeschlagen
> 
> 
> Martin



ui jetzt hat der süße martin sich den ellbogen aufgeschlage, warte onkel kochi kommt mal pusten


----------



## trialsrider (15. Juni 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> ui jetzt hat der süße martin sich den ellbogen aufgeschlage, warte onkel kochi kommt mal pusten



 Ja nur blöd das "ONKEL Kochi" immer an den Stellen pusten will wo es garnicht wehtut!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (15. Juni 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nur blöd das "ONKEL Kochi" immer an den Stellen pusten will wo es garnicht wehtut!



oh man!! ihr 2 seit echt zu geil!!


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. Juni 2005)

Also mir ist neulich bei einem Gap die Kette gerissen. Ich konnte mich zwar mit den Händen abfangen, aber mein Oberrohr ist gegen meine Eier geschlagen, und die taten noch einen Tag später weh. Jetzt gehts aber wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (15. Juni 2005)

du armer armer Kerl... lol....


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (15. Juni 2005)

Darf man fragen was für ne Kette ?

Edit: Wenn schon alle rumheulen, dann ich auch!

Bin auf so nem Baumstammhaufen rumgehüppt und da waren so 2 rausstehende Stücke. Hab ich auf den einen Treter gemacht und wollt auf den andern Gappen, bin dann aber nach hinten gekippt vom 2ten aus und hab probiert natürlich mitn Beinen abzufangen doch leider kam da irgednwie kein Boden und ich hab die Baumstammkante in die Nierengegend bekommen, hat sich dann direkt auch anfühlt als wär die Hölle losgebrochen. Wurde dann mit Verdacht auf Nerenriss mit Ultraschall nachgeguckt, ist aber nix kaputt. Also 5 Tage aussetzen und nu bin ich wieder fit, sogar relaxter als vorher. So das war meine Leidensstory und wenn sie wollen können sie die gebundene Ausgabe für 39,90 in meinem eShop kaufen. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## trialsrider (15. Juni 2005)

@Tobe-Daddy:Eine Perlmutt Perlenkette aus Mallorca   oder??   
@Braunschweig XS : Warum   ???


@Tobe-Daddy:
Jetzt hast du ja doch noch was an dein Post rangehängt und hast den gleichen Fehler wie ich gemacht! Aber beschwer dich nachher nicht bei mir wenn KochiKoch pusten kommen will!


----------



## kochikoch (15. Juni 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> @Tobe-Daddy:
> Jetzt hast du ja doch noch was an dein Post rangehängt und hast den gleichen Fehler wie ich gemacht! Aber beschwer dich nachher nicht bei mir wenn KochiKoch pusten kommen will!



ich untersuche auch, pusten hilft in diesem fall nicht mehr ich komme mit meiner analsonde und werde von innen schauen ob alles fit ist


----------



## trialsrider (15. Juni 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> ich untersuche auch, pusten hilft in diesem fall nicht mehr ich komme mit meiner analsonde und werde von innen schauen ob alles fit ist



 Diese "Analsonde" wächst im komischer weise zwischen den Beinen! 
Und tut beim ersten mal höllisch weh!


----------



## kochikoch (15. Juni 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Diese "Analsonde" wächst im komischer weise zwischen den Beinen!
> Und tut beim ersten mal höllisch weh!



hast du angst vor meinem steifen, mußt du nur den a*sch zusammen kneifen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (15. Juni 2005)

Kochikoch komm du ma lieber Richtung Frankfurt bald.


----------



## kochikoch (15. Juni 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Kochikoch komm du ma lieber Richtung Frankfurt bald.



zum doctor spiel oder zum trialen,
mal sehen was meine mutter sagt wann ich kommen kann, dann schnall dich an ich triale immer nackt


----------



## Scr4t (21. Juni 2005)

da alle hier rumheulen und ich gerade langeweile hatte(da momentan nicht fahren kann) und die Digicam so rum lag:












Is zwar nur was ganz ganz ganz kleines, aber ich kann wegen dieser dummen ******** nicht fahren!! grrr...


----------



## Schevron (21. Juni 2005)

also den mittelhandknochenbruch sieht man echt kaum, weil wegen den blasen net fahren können kann ja net sein 

mal im erst, es geht schon mit sowas zu fahren. mach ich jedes mal. ich hab schon seit nem halben jahr keine hand mehr ohne blasen gehabt. und wenns mal wieder mehr weh tut, einfach weiter machen. ab und zu geht der schmerz wieder weg. man muß sich nur ablenken.


wo liegen eigentlich eure Basenrekorde. Ich hatte schon mal drei Blasen übereinander, kann das jemand toppen  ?


----------



## isah (21. Juni 2005)

ich hatte max pro hand 3 blasen in 2 reihen und ein drunter, mein persönlicher rekord. mein nachbar hatte mal in ner blase ne blase, das sah lustig aus   

aber auch mit blasen einfach weiterfahren, am anfang tuts weh aber nach kurzer zeit hörts auf


----------



## Scr4t (21. Juni 2005)

sind die fotos so unscharf?   

Ich hab keine blasen, da waren vllt mal welche die sind aber "weggerubbelt", das is pures fleisch, was da offen liegt.

Natürlich fahre ich damit noch weiter, die ersten 15min tuen zwar höllisch weh, aber dann gehts ohne probleme. Bis ich abends wasserkontakt habe oder am näxten Tag was greifen will.

who the **** cares?


----------



## isah (21. Juni 2005)

ich hab mir immer ne ganz dünne schicht mullbinde rumgemacht, und dann handschuh drüber, versuch das mal.


----------



## ecols (21. Juni 2005)

@scrat: pussy!


----------



## sensiminded (21. Juni 2005)

@scr4t: das kann auch nur von den falschen griffen kommen(außer natürlich am zeigefinger), oder zu dünne handschuhe. 
ritchey wcs  

achso trotz schienbeinschoner 4 dicke tiefe kratzer und ne leichte prellung knapp oberhalb vom fuß(das schlimmste mir hats den pedalkäfig verbogen  )-hab grad kein foto ist ja aber auch nicht so schlimm. darf nur nicht dran denken, was ohne schienbeinschoner passiert wäre!


----------



## Schevron (21. Juni 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> mein nachbar hatte mal in ner blase ne blase, das sah lustig aus




Genau das meinte ich ja. ich hatte ne blase, in der blase noch eine und in der dritten lage haut noch eine. Doppelblasen hab ich ständig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (21. Juni 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> @scr4t: das kann auch nur von den falschen griffen kommen(außer natürlich am zeigefinger), oder zu dünne handschuhe.
> ritchey wcs



Also das is schwer zu sagen. Ich hab die ersten 2 Tage die schwarzen TryAll griffe drann gehabt, als es schon zu spät war, habe ich meine Oury Griffe montiert, die sind viel weicher, was momentan aber auch nciht viel bringt, da es schon zu spät ist. Die Oury bieten allerdings viel weniger rückmeldung vom Rad, da waren die TryAll echt viel besser. Werde die TryAll wieder montieren, sobald ich meine alte robuste Hornhaut wieder habe   

An den Handschuhen könnte es auch liegen, ich hab die Fox Sidewinder, die allerdings schon so 5 Jahre alt sind, davon 3 Jahre aktiv gefahren wurden. Die sind an den stellen wo ich immer blasen bekommen tierisch abgenutzt, vllt müssen mal neue ran?!


----------



## kochikoch (21. Juni 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> @scr4t: das kann auch nur von den falschen griffen kommen(außer natürlich am zeigefinger), oder zu dünne handschuhe.
> ritchey wcs
> 
> achso trotz schienbeinschoner 4 dicke tiefe kratzer und ne leichte prellung knapp oberhalb vom fuß(das schlimmste mir hats den pedalkäfig verbogen  )-hab grad kein foto ist ja aber auch nicht so schlimm. darf nur nicht dran denken, was ohne schienbeinschoner passiert wäre!


na ist doch logo die pedale wär total im arsch wenn sie net durch den schoner gepolstert gewesen wäre


----------



## funky^jAY (22. Juni 2005)

verbaut trialmarkt.de standardmäßig try-all griffe? will nix falsches sagen, aber das man bei den standardgriffen dort blasen bekommt wär auch kein wunder. die sind ja sowas von ******* dünn...da brauch man auch gar keine griffe


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (22. Juni 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> verbaut trialmarkt.de standardmäßig try-all griffe? will nix falsches sagen, aber das man bei den standardgriffen dort blasen bekommt wär auch kein wunder. die sind ja sowas von ******* dünn...da brauch man auch gar keine griffe



jaa und weiter? ich hatte noch nie blasen....wenn man jeden tag 3 - 4 stunden trainiert, bildet sich hornhaut und dann ist auch ruhe. ich fahre schon immer ohne handschuhe.....und die try-all griffe sind meiner meinung nach, die besten, die es gibt!! ich kann die nur empfehlen!!   

Jan


----------



## funky^jAY (23. Juni 2005)

ich hab auch kein blasenproblem. meinte nur, das ich mir das bei den griffen sehr gut vorstellen könnte. aber auch egal.

ich find diese try all griffe *******, da viel zu dünn, und mir danach die flossen wehtun.


----------



## Scr4t (23. Juni 2005)

die Try-All griffe sind halt nichts für pu$$ys   

Sobald ich genug hornhaut habe, steig ich von den Oury wieder auf die Try-All um, sind einfach nur geil zu fahren.


----------



## isah (23. Juni 2005)

es ist auch ein unterschied zwischen den schwarzen und den durchsichtigen tryall, die schwarzen sind mir auch zu hart aber die durchsichtigen


----------



## sensiminded (25. Juni 2005)

kann nur nochmal die ritchey wcs loben:
-sind nicht so ewig dünn
-aus nem relativ festen schaum, d.h. man hat noch gutes gefühl, aber auch gute dämpfungseigenschaften
-liegt gut in der hand


----------



## elhefe (26. Juni 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> kann nur nochmal die ritchey wcs loben:
> -sind nicht so ewig dünn
> -aus nem relativ festen schaum, d.h. man hat noch gutes gefühl, aber auch gute dämpfungseigenschaften
> -liegt gut in der hand




Und Du bist Dir ganz sicher, dass Du von Griffen redest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (26. Juni 2005)

ich glaub ich muss mir zu meinen Oury und den TryAll(schwarz) noch die TryAll (Durchsichtig) sowie die Ritchey WCS zulegen.

Was tut man nicht alles um "die perfekten Griffe" zu finden?   

So aber jetzt erstmal 3 Wochen Urlaub ohne Bike, stress usw...

see yeah


----------



## trialmissmarple (2. Juli 2005)

Ich habs auch mal wieder geschaft bzw meine Pedalen in meinen Oberschenkel.


----------



## kochikoch (2. Juli 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs auch mal wieder geschaft bzw meine Pedalen in meinen Oberschenkel.



deswegen sollst auch mit den füßen auf die pedale   ,
gute besserung sieht echt aua aus


----------



## glotz (11. Juli 2005)

hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt dass sich felix heller in graz an einem bierfass
in wahrsten sinne des wortes die mähne (4 stück) ausgebissen hatt!!!
die fotos lade ich gleich in mein profil !!!  ich probiers zuminderst sonst stell ich noch ein link rein

mfg teo


----------



## glotz (11. Juli 2005)

hat glaug ich geklappt müssta mal im fotoalbum schauen unter trial oder verletzungen 
mfg teo


----------



## lacoste-89 (11. Juli 2005)

- Rechtes Schlüsselbein in viele Teilchen zerlegt ~> mit Platte fixiert
- Im rechten Knie das Außenband gerissen ~> wurde genäht
- Im rechten Knie den Miniskus gerissen ~> wurde genäht
- Im rechten Knie das Kreuzband gerissen ~> wird im August operiert
- Quetschungen am rechten Knie
- Absplitterungen am rechten Sprunggelenk
- Beim Snowboarden, hab ich mir schonmal den Arm gebrochen, der hält auch schon zusammen mit 7 Schrauben
- Beim Skaten hab ich mir nen Band im linken Arm gerissen
- Beim Biken (Fahrrad) hats mich mal mit 60 gelegt, demzufolge Abschürfungen vom Gesicht bis zu den Füßen ... 
- Gebrochene Nase hatte ich schonmal, dessen Umstände ich aber nicht näher erklären möchte (kleines Gerangel  ) ... 
- Das Schlüsselbein hab ich mir vor Jahren auch schonmal gebrochen ^^
- Achja, jetzt fällts mir wieder ein, den großen Zeh hab ich mir ja auch schonmal gebrochen, als ich ne Treppe runtergefallen bin  

und heute hab ich noch erfahren, dass ich mir im fuß, zwischen den fußwurzelknochen noch die ganzen bänder gerissen habe ... hat sich echt rentiert    es lebe die ironie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (12. Juli 2005)

lebst du so extrem oder liegt das an deiner mangelnden wiederstandsfähigkeit?


----------



## lacoste-89 (12. Juli 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> lebst du so extrem oder liegt das an deiner mangelnden wiederstandsfähigkeit?



ich l(i)ebe das risiko


----------



## funky^jAY (13. Juli 2005)

so is brav   

hmm...toll...also ich hatte nie probleme mit blasen an den händen...jetzt hab ich mir paar handschuhe zugelegt, damit man nich so abrutscht wenn die hände verschwitzt sind...was is?! nach 2 tagen damit fahren hab ich mörderblasen an jeder hand!


----------



## Kadara (13. Juli 2005)

Jetzt muß ich auch mal hier rein schreiben. Is zwar nicht die böseste Verletzung, aber doch sehr komisch gelaufen das Ganze. 
Ich war am Montag beim Jan, und hab meinem Bike eine Rundum Kur gegönnt, weil halt doch das ein oder andere Teil schon länger nach ablösung lechzt.
Neue Felge, neue Kurbel, neues Tretlager, neuen Freilauf, neues Ritzel, neue Pedale.
Auf gut Deutsch, der Antrieb ist so gut wie neu. Beim Probebiken gestern hats mich dann mal gut aufs Knie gewickelt, aber das war ned weiter schlimm, habs zwar heute Morgen beim Bewegen schon gut gespührt, aber ok, schmerzen sind wir ja gewohnt  .
Heute nachdem ich meine Speichen nachgezogen hatte und meine neue Felge angeflext, machte ich klar ne kleine Probefahrt. Nach nicht mal 5 min is mir dann die Kette gerissen. Natürlich bin ich dann mit dem angeschlagenen Knie voll gegen die Bremse gesemmelt. Hab genau den selben Fleck wieder erwischt. Kein Thema, leichte Schwellung is ja nich so wild, nen Kettenwechsel wollt ich eh machen und die neue Kette war ja auch schon da. Alles klar, ne neue Kette draufgeschmissen und weiter gehts. Als ich dann die neue Kette kurz Probefahren wollte paasierte es wieder. Ein lauter Knack, Da Knie gegen die Bremsen, wieder gleiche Stelle. Kaum zu glauben, der Knack den ich gehöhrt hab war meine Achse, die Gebrochen ist. Also Quasi das letzte Teil im Antrieb, das überhaupt noch kaputt gehen kann. Jetzt is mein Knie so Dick, daß ich nich mal mehr 90 Grad anwinkeln kann und mein Bike Liegt trotz so vielen Neuteilen in der Garage und is am Sack.

Leute ich sage euch es gibt einen Gott, und er mag mich nicht. Anders kann ich mir den Heutigen Tag nicht erklären  .


----------



## funky^jAY (13. Juli 2005)

gute besserung

aber ein wenig    mußte ich schon


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (13. Januar 2006)

so, ich wollte jetzt mal von meiner verletzung berichten:

vor einer woche hat es mich auch böse erwischt. bei nem hop and go, quasi bei der landung sollte die bremse ja zu 100% ziehen...  
naja das tat sie für einen bruchteil einer sekunde, aber dann war schlagartig null bremsleistung zu spüren. das rad schnellte nach vorn durch, ich stürzte nach hinten und mein ellebogen zerbrach wie glas auf den harten steinen. das hatte zur folge, daß ich bis heute im krankenhaus lag. ich mußte in den op, damit mein zweifacher bruch direkt am ellebogen wieder zusammen geschraubt werden konnte. ach ja, ne spirale wurde dann auch noch um den knochen gewickelt.

trialen fällt jetzt leider für mindestens die nächsten 8 wochen auch aus. 





die bremsleitung war der übeltäter, sie ist einfach gerissen oder geplatzt, direkt bei der landung. wie ist das mit der 5 jahres garantie von magura auf dichtheit aller teile, fällt soetwas auch darunter?


----------



## konrad (13. Januar 2006)

oh man,die bremsleitungen sind bei mir auch schon ein paar mal gerissen,aber zum glück hats mich net so schlimm erwischt wie dich-gute besserung!

zur bremse-eigentlich is deine leitung ja durch den brakebooster geschützt,deshalb frag ich mich wie das überhaupt passieren konnt!?leider kommt es halt manchmal vor,das die bremsleitung an diesen stellen platzen,weil sie dort,durch das einpressen des anschlusses,geschwächt sind.wenn diese arbeit schlecht gemacht wurde,sprich,beim einpressen die leitung zu stark erhitzt wurde und somit sich die wandstärke verringert hat,kann es zum platzer kommen.ich denke aber nicht,dass das unter die dichtheitsgarantie fällt,außer es war noch die orgunal ab werk montage...


----------



## hopmonkey (13. Januar 2006)

oje, gute besserung 

aber die bremsleitungen werden nur undicht wennse abgeknickt sin.
Bei dir die klassische stelle, hat leider nix mit garantie zu tun.

edit: konrad war schneller


----------



## Pimmelmütze (13. Januar 2006)

hi luke,

alles gute und baldige gesundung. du sollst doch demnächst wieder die spots kaputt schranzen!


----------



## Pellenheimer (13. Januar 2006)

gute besserung auch von mir das ist mir vor ein paar wochen ähnlich passiert ..jetzt hab ich ne stahlflex leitung ich hoffe die hält besser 

ps ich habe ständig schmerzen in der rechten beuge am ellenbogen innen 
kennt das noch jemand ?fühlt sich an wie die sehne  kann das an der lenkereinstellung liegen?
danke im vorraus 
marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (13. Januar 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> die bremsleitung war der übeltäter, sie ist einfach gerissen oder geplatzt, direkt bei der landung. wie ist das mit der 5 jahres garantie von magura auf dichtheit aller teile, fällt soetwas auch darunter?



ich würde sagen, dass der brakebooster die Leitung geknickt hat.
Würde ******* montiert, so dass ständig die Leitung krumm gebogen wird.
Ist bei mir genauso montiert, solte ich vielleicht mal ändern.
Da hilft nur: booster durch spacerhülsen weiter weg montieren, aber ich war bisher auch zu faul dazu.
Ich teste immer alle Teile des bikes, bevor ich fahre.
Also mit angezogener Bremse voll reintreten (Kurbel, Innenlager und Kette testen) und Bremse im Stand voll ziehen.
Immer mal so nebenbei, merke ich schon fast nicht mehr.

 

Gute Besserung. Hast einfach Pech gehabt.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (13. Januar 2006)

Mich hat´s auch erwischt.

Kam vom Bäcker mit meinem Dirtbike und hab mich beim Manual auf´s Ei gelegt. Dabei ist mir der Lenker in den Oberschenkel. Zum Glück nur eine Prellung, kann aber kaum auftreten. na ja, hab schon schlimmeres durchgemacht.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. März 2006)

So, Zeit, den Thread wieder hoch zu holen.





9 Tage nach der Verletzung und immer noch gar nicht lustig.....


----------



## jockie (28. März 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> So, Zeit, den Thread wieder hoch zu holen.
> 
> ( bild zensiert )
> 
> 9 Tage nach der Verletzung und immer noch gar nicht lustig.....



*Artist: Johnny Nash Lyrics
Song: I Can See Clearly Now Lyrics*

I can see clearly now, the rain is gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
Its gonna be a bright (bright), bright (bright)
Sun-Shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone
All of the bad feelings have disappeared
Here is the rainbow Ive been prayin' for
Its gonna be a bright (bright), bright (bright)
Sun-Shiny day.


SCNR...gute Besserung!


----------



## isah (28. März 2006)

omg, hab ich mir harmloser vorgestellt *schauder*
und das jetzt wo der frühling losgeht..


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (28. März 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> So, Zeit, den Thread wieder hoch zu holen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alda shit!das erinnert mich spontan an nen regenbogen.....wie is das passiert?sieht bööööse aus...wie groß is das ausmaß der verletztung?i mein äußerlich is scho derb,wie siehts da innen aus?....


----------



## KermitB4 (28. März 2006)

Hallo

der haxn schimmert ja wie ein ölfleck! Wie hast du dass den geschafft?

Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, wird meine Angst immer noch größer zu Stürzen.

MFG


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. März 2006)

Ich bin ganz simpel vom Pedal abgerutscht. Und das bei einer Drehung von einer 110cm Mauer, einem Trick, den ich schon seit 9 Jahren kann oder so 

naja, abgerutscht, mit den Füßen von den Pedalen weg, unten gelandet und mit dem rechten Fuß umgeknickt. Außenband ab.

Die Farben sehen in der Wirklichkeit aber glücklicherweise harmloser aus. 

An Gehen oder ähnliches ist leider noch nicht zu denken. 

Ich sitz den ganzen Tag vorm PC und such mir junge Damen zum Chatten.......


----------



## KermitB4 (28. März 2006)

Hallo

soso da ist unser Pflegefall auf der Prisch nach jungem Gemüse. Und weil du soviel zeit hast, hast du das Bild noch etwas mit Paint bunter gemacht. 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (28. März 2006)

@ Raimund

alter schalter, sieht echt übel aus, so als ob da nen Elefant drüber gelaufen ist  

gute besserung und hoffentlich bald wieder aktiv aufm rad!

nutz die zeit positiv und schraub am rad rum und vergiss nie, es kann nie sauber genug sein


----------



## Booomer (28. März 2006)

@ Raimund
Da haste lange was von! Ist nur verstaucht oder irgendwelche Bänder gerissen?
Mein Fuß sah letztes Jahr im Juli genauso aus, und er tut heute bei manchen Bewegungen immer noch weh. 
Achja meiner war "nur" verstaucht!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. März 2006)

Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Raimund
> Da haste lange was von! Ist nur verstaucht oder irgendwelche Bänder gerissen?
> Mein Fuß sah letztes Jahr im Juli genauso aus, und er tut heute bei manchen Bewegungen immer noch weh.
> Achja meiner war "nur" verstaucht!




ja, mindestens 1 Band ist ab....


----------



## andi87 (29. März 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> ja, mindestens 1 Band ist ab....



Boah Raimund, 
schau das du wieder fitt wirst, schaut übel aus. hätt schon bock auf unsere nächste Session gehabt... aber ich kann nur so viel dazu sagen:
hatte letztes jahr ziemlich um die selbe seit das gleiche problem, ganz stinknormalen stein raufspringen wollte und dann nicht hochgekommen da ich an dem tag einfach matt und müde war und dadurch vom pedal abgerutscht bin. tja dann schön umgeknickt und außenbändchen ab. hab daraufhin vom doc. ne schiene bekommen (nach dem ganze´n verbandszeugsh** und so.), also nach ein paar wochen oder so, mit der daraufhin auch das biken wieder erlaubt war (bei der dm hatte ich das teil dann auch noch) nur umknicken durfte man halt nich mehr... sonst wirds übel.
also erhol dich mal gut und mach nich so viel mit den weibern rum, es soll für eine gute heilung schließlich der ganze körper durchblutet werden und nicht eine einzelnes gewisses Teil   -  
in diesem sinne gute besserung
gruß
andi


----------



## 525Rainer (29. März 2006)

gute besserung auch von mir! möge der fuss schnell heilen.


----------



## biker ben (29. März 2006)

gute besserung auch von mir. 
und in den tread schaue ich lieber nimmer rein sonst trau ich mich ja garnix mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (29. März 2006)

Gute Besserung Raimund! 

Hatte vor kurzem auch nen Bänderriss aber nur weil ich mal den idioten Sport Fussball ausprobiert habe....grooooßer Fehler. Na ja als es dann wieder halbwegs verheilt war hab ich beschlossen (so um Karneval) mal mit aller Kraft gegen ein Betonkasten zu treten...dann ging das ganze wieder von vorne los.
Hab immernoch bei manchen bewegungen leichte schmerzen ****t echt ab!
Aber mein Bänderriss war nach 2 Wochen wieder verheilt!  
Ich kann mir so sachen halt erlauben!  

Gruß
MArtin


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (29. März 2006)

@raimund-aut

Hi,

gute Besserung.
Hier ein Überblick über die Therapie:
http://www.dr-gumpert.de/html/baenderriss.html


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. März 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:
			
		

> @raimund-aut
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...




coole Seite


----------



## roborider (29. März 2006)

ICh bin neulich mit dem Fuss nach oben umgeknickt, also nur mit den Zehenspitzen auf einer Kante gelandet
Danach war der Knöchel auch geschwollen und hat übel wehgetan

Bin aber nicht zum Arzt

Nach 3-4 Tagen wars wieder weg.....
War das ne Zerrung? Ich kenn mich da nicht aus...


----------



## Smilymarco (29. März 2006)

Ich hab mir nach meinem Bänderriss die 661 Race Brace geholt
die stabilisieren den Fuß echt gut und man kann ansich wieder alles machen (droppen tu ich jetzt nicht mehr aber des muss man ja auch nicht)


----------



## schmitti (29. März 2006)

@Raimund-Aut
heiland wie hast du die dass denn so bunt hinbekommen? ich hab mir vor ner guten woche beim basketball 2 von den 3 bändern gerissen und 1 angerissen und bei mir siehts lang nicht so heftig aus 
ich kann komischerweise schon wieder laufen. wundert mich irgendwie selber. aufjedenfall gute besserung, ich kann so ziemlich mit dir fühlen 

gruß simon


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. März 2006)

schmitti schrieb:
			
		

> @Raimund-Aut
> heiland wie hast du die dass denn so bunt hinbekommen? ich hab mir vor ner guten woche beim basketball 2 von den 3 bändern gerissen und 1 angerissen und bei mir siehts lang nicht so heftig aus
> ich kann komischerweise schon wieder laufen. wundert mich irgendwie selber. aufjedenfall gute besserung, ich kann so ziemlich mit dir fühlen
> 
> gruß simon




Ich weiß nicht, warum die Farben auf dem Foto gar so extrem aussehen. Die farben sind zwar da, aber in Wirklichkeit nicht ganz so intensiv. Der Sturz ist jetzt 10 Tage her, aber von Gehen kann noch keine Rede sein......


----------



## locdog (30. März 2006)

95 machte ich den ersten fesuch auf den hinerrad zu hupfen mit SPD pedallen 
also stehen geblieben und in das pedal getreten uuuuuuund zu spat die hinterradbremse betatigt  gut das zumindest ein Fus raus kamm der anndere sach soh aus wie deiner nur nicht so derbe. also 2 wochenlang ne schiene und erst na ch 2 monaten konte ich rad fahren (trialen konnte ich noch net)

also auch von mir gute besserung und nicht ubersturzen. freund von mir hat sich den fingere ausgerangt und hat es ignoriert. jetzt kann er schon seit einnen moant net fahren und wird immer noch nicht besser. also gut auskurieren


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. März 2006)

Danke an alle!!


----------



## bassi_trial (15. April 2006)

hi an alle, ich hab mir letzte woche die pedale ins rechte knie geschlagen und dann noch schön durchs ganze schienbein gezogen. man tat das weh. hab dann erst mal ein paar tage pause mit dem trialfahren gemacht. heute bin ich dann mit meinen kumpels in saarbrücken im bürgerpark rumgefetzt, natürlich ohne knie- und schienbeinschoner, da die wund noch nicht ganz ausgeheilt ist.lief alles ganz gut. aber dann kam es wie es kommen musste. ich wollte seitlich von einer etwa 120cm hohen mauer/ stein hüpfen, kam irgendwie unglücklich auf und bin mit meinem rechten knie also dem verletzten knie richtig schön auf die pedale geknallt. naja, hab jetzt noch 5 löcher mehr im knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (16. April 2006)

bassi_trial schrieb:
			
		

> hi an alle, ich hab mir letzte woche die pedale ins rechte knie geschlagen und dann noch schön durchs ganze schienbein gezogen. man tat das weh. hab dann erst mal ein paar tage pause mit dem trialfahren gemacht. heute bin ich dann mit meinen kumpels in saarbrücken im bürgerpark rumgefetzt, natürlich ohne knie- und schienbeinschoner, da die wund noch nicht ganz ausgeheilt ist.lief alles ganz gut. aber dann kam es wie es kommen musste. ich wollte seitlich von einer etwa 120cm hohen mauer/ stein hüpfen, kam irgendwie unglücklich auf und bin mit meinem rechten knie also dem verletzten knie richtig schön auf die pedale geknallt. naja, hab jetzt noch 5 löcher mehr im knie.



ich glaube, das kennt so jeder trialer ganz gut...hatte das selbst einige male...ich kann in dem fall nur empfehlen, mal andere schuhe und/oda pedalen ausprobieren....oda einfach an der körperspannung arbeiten!!  

Jan

EDIT // schienbeinschoner brauch kein mensch!!


----------



## Pellenheimer (16. April 2006)

ausserdem sehen schoner kacke aus


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. April 2006)

trial räder sehen für 99,99% der Bevölkerung lächerlich und kacke aus, was nun?


----------



## trialsrider (16. April 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> trial räder sehen für 99,99% der Bevölkerung lächerlich und kacke aus, was nun?




Das stimmt nicht so ganz! also wenn ich mit meinem Rad durch die Stadt fahre gucken immer alle ganz erstaunt und werfen mir bewundernde Blicke zu....kann aber auch sein das dass an mir liegt!  

Aber wenn man nicht lächerlich wirken will darf man halt
kein 20" fahren!  

*duck und weg* 

martin


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (16. April 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn man nicht lächerlich wirken will darf man halt
> kein 20" fahren!
> 
> *duck und weg*
> ...









Jan


----------



## GrauerPanther (6. Juni 2006)

Shit, hab mir n Stück Knöchel abgehobelt:


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Juni 2006)

soll vorkommen.


----------



## GrauerPanther (6. Juni 2006)

Und damit's nich heilt, ne Woche später gleich nochmal:


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juni 2006)

ich finde das sieht mal viel kackiger aus als schoner und tut auch mehr weh alsn schoner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juni 2006)

und jetzt bitte keine sprueche wie: " ich kenne keinen schmerz und brauch keine schoner "


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Juni 2006)

das Fleisch auf deinem Schoner sieht wirklich herzhaft aus.


----------



## koxxrider (6. Juni 2006)

Also ich hab da auch noch so ne Story:
Es war vor etwa 3 Wochen auf einer Baustelle bei uns um die Ecke. 
Ich wollte auf ein Leitungsrohr bin aber wieder nach hinten runter gekippt und dabei mit dem Arm gegen die Kante von einem Verkehrsschild gefallen. Als ich mich dann wieder aufs Bike stellen wollte sah ich dass man Arm tropfte. Als ich mir dann mal genauer anschaute wo das her kam konnte ich auf einmal meinen Knochen sehen. Aber schlau wie ich bin habe ich mein T-Shirt ausgezogen und des mir um den Arm geknotet und nach Hause gelaufen, weil fahre ging wegen den Schmerzen nich mehr.





[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Scr4t (6. Juni 2006)

shit das arme t-shirt!  

ach und gute besserung für deinen arm .


----------



## koxxrider (6. Juni 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> shit das arme t-shirt!
> 
> ach und gute besserung für deinen arm .



ist doch schon lange wieder gut war doch etwa vor drei wochen!!!! nach 4 Tagen konnte ich schon wieder biken


----------



## AxLpAc (6. Juni 2006)

derb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrauerPanther (7. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das sieht mal viel kackiger aus als schoner und tut auch mehr weh alsn schoner



Is' mir allerdings trotz Schonern passiert. Aber Recht hast Du.

@koxxrider: Dazu fällt mir nur 'AUA' ein.


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juni 2006)

woouauu-heftig
mir is aehnliches noch gar nie (beim trialen) passiert nur beim freeriden und dirtjumpen hau ich mich des oefteren hin
triale auch sehr vorsichtig und ohne "das passt schon"


----------



## Stiffler2409 (7. Juni 2006)

Böse Verletzungen sind hier zu sehen,mit Narben die bestimt ein Leben daran erinnern 
Da ich viel als Fahrrad-Kurier unterwegs bin ist mir im Straßenverkehr schon einiges passiert!
Bin vor ein paar Monaten "total Blind" im stehen in ein sehr großes Schlagloch gefahren.Dabei ist mir durch die Wucht die Kette von der Kurbel gesprungen.
Die Folge davon war ich bin unkontrolliert mit ca 35km/h in das Heck eines parkenden Auto geknallt --> Gabel und VR total verzogen,Kinn aufgeplatz das mit 9Stichen genäht werden musste und das Auto hatte nen Schaden von 1200  und davon hätt ich noch einige Storrys mehr...


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juni 2006)

ich fahr auch radkurier...
sollte mir wohl die gleiche vorsicht wie beim trialen angewoehnen


----------



## Stiffler2409 (7. Juni 2006)

Besser ist das auf jeden Fall,du siehst ja was sonst dabei rauskommt...


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juni 2006)

dann muss ich ab sofort frueher aufstehen und mir die verkehrsregeln jeden tag vorm spiegel aufsagen - shit


----------



## Stiffler2409 (7. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> dann muss ich ab sofort frueher aufstehen und mir die verkehrsregeln jeden tag vorm spiegel aufsagen - shit


----------



## trail-kob (7. Juni 2006)

das muss schmerzhaft sein mit dem verkehrschild.


----------



## trialsrider (8. Juni 2006)

woar! das ist beides mal krass! N stück Knöchel abhobeln...oh man reife leistung stell ich mir krass vor! Und das mit dem Schild sieht auch lecker aus!
Wie hobelt man sich denn knochen weg? Falsche Schuhe oder fährst du
nur durch seeeehr enge gassen!


----------



## misanthropia (8. Juni 2006)

ich würd mir den Knöchelfetzen an die Wand pappen. das kann man noch schön dramatisieren und außerdem kannst du angeben weil du ein stück knochen von dir besitzt. ich weiß nicht ob du so ein Typ bist... du kannst aberauch mal versuchen damit als trendsetter zu fungieren und bald läuft die aggro- jugend auch damit rum. musst nur sagen, dass es in amerika passiert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrauerPanther (8. Juni 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd mir den Knöchelfetzen an die Wand pappen. das kann man noch schön dramatisieren und außerdem kannst du angeben weil du ein stück knochen von dir besitzt. ich weiß nicht ob du so ein Typ bist... du kannst aberauch mal versuchen damit als trendsetter zu fungieren und bald läuft die aggro- jugend auch damit rum. musst nur sagen, dass es in amerika passiert ist



Hab' schon'n Burger draus gemacht.  
Sein eigenes Fleisch zu essen soll einen unverletzbar machen und einem Kraft und Potenz bringen. Sagen zumindest die Nenzen, ein kleines Volk auf der Jamal-Halbinsel im Nordwesten Sibiriens. Die Nenzen gehören zu den samojedischen Völkern. Das Wort "Samojeden" bedeutet im Russischen "Selbstesser".


----------



## Schevron (8. Juni 2006)

Heute mal ne kleine geschichte von mir gestern ausm training. Is mal wieder eine die einen zum helmtragen bewegen sollte.

Bin gestern beim Training mim VR von dem Stein seitlich abgerutscht, danach gings kopf voran abwärts. Hatte glück das vor/unter mir nur erde war. Hab dann mit dem Helm ein bißchen Bagger gespielt.
Hatte aber wohl mehr Glück als Verstand. Vom Helm n kleines Hämatom an der Stirn, ne leicht blaue Schulter und ne geprellte Hand. Bin auch noch n bißl steif im Genick vom Aufprall.


Ich denk das sollte all diejenigen ohne Helm zum Nachdenken bringen. Hätte ich den nicht auf gehabt wäre ich wohl nicht so heil davon gekommen.


----------



## Balu. (19. Juni 2006)

Backwheelhop to Gartenstuhl - bei mir im Hof !

Mal eben kurz was ausprobieren, ohne Helm - ich Idiot !


----------



## locdog (19. Juni 2006)

auaa...zumindest hast jetzt noch auch die gleiche schatierung wie balu


----------



## trial-king (19. Juni 2006)

Also ich glaub, keinen von euch hat es so schlimm getroffen wie mich 
Ich hab nämlich nen bandscheiben-vorfall und darf ein ganzen Jahr lang nicht fahren.       

Bin aber fleißig am trainieren um schnell wieder fit zu werden

MFG

timo

[email protected]


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Juli 2006)

Sieht ganz schön schlimm aus   Also immer schön mit Schonern fahren damit sowas net passiert


----------



## Stiffler2409 (23. Juli 2006)

Autsch...was ist denn passiert?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Juli 2006)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:
			
		

> Autsch...was ist denn passiert?




Schienbein vs. Pedale....na wer hat wohl gewonnen


----------



## Stiffler2409 (23. Juli 2006)

Die böse,böse Pedale! 
Na dann gute und Narbenfreie Besserung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (23. Juli 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Schienbein vs. Pedale....na wer hat wohl gewonnen




man man man nils - wie kann man sich nur mit nem metallischen gegenstand anlegen...  

du kriegst auch alles klein - rahmen, schienbeine, schläuche, frauenherzen...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. Juli 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> man man man nils - wie kann man sich nur mit nem metallischen gegenstand anlegen...
> 
> du kriegst auch alles klein - rahmen, schienbeine, schläuche, frauenherzen...



Jo stimmt. Die wollten mich für die Verletzungen schon wegen Selbstverstümmlung in die Klappse einliefern. Hab bloß Glück gehabt das die Zwangsjacke zu groß war


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (25. Juli 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch schon lange wieder gut war doch etwa vor drei wochen!!!! nach 4 Tagen konnte ich schon wieder biken



@Koxxrider
Erstmal gute Besserung nachträglich.
Welcher Dilettant hat die Wunde genäht? Sieht aus wie Rambo mit ´ner Nähnadel.


----------



## ugly uwe (25. Juli 2006)

genäht...


----------



## GrauerPanther (26. Juli 2006)

Das sieht nach Aua aus:






(Is ausm Rennrad-Forum)


----------



## fahrbereit (26. Juli 2006)

das kommt davon wenn man rennrad faehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwarzA PetA (27. Juli 2006)

ich hatte letzten donnerstag auch nen kleinen unfall beim downhill fahren. bin nämlich gerade im urlaub in der schweiz. ich bin nach einem sprung irgendwie falsch gelandet und übern lenker geflogen oder so. keiner hatte den sturz so richtig gesehen und ich konnte mich auch nicht mehr errinnern. ich hatte eine gehirnerschütterung, ein geprelltes handgelenk, eine geprellte schulter und einige schürfwunden. naja glück im unglück. der helm hat jedenfalls warscheinlich mein leben gerettet. jetzt will ich auch auf jeden fall nicht ohne helm trialen. hoffentlich ist das alles bis zur nächsten berlin session gut verheilt...
grüße aus der schweiz!


----------



## zoo!-onkel (27. Juli 2006)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> nach dem ich mir gestern vor lauter dusseligkeit mein rechtes handgelenk gebrochen habe interessiert mich mal, was ihr schon alles für brüche oder verletzungen hattet?
> 
> ...



das ist echt verdammt kacke...
-4x rechte schulter ausgekugelt
-linkes knie rausgedreht
-schienbein (sogar den knochen angeschabt),bin ich voll stolz drauf.yeah!!!
und sonstige kleine prellungen und verstauchungen


----------



## Eisbein (10. August 2006)

der isah hat sich heute auch nett hingelegt: bunnyhop to stone to head. Ist aber nischt passiert (außer nem nassen t-shirt), da er nen helm getragen hat. Achja erlässt aus richten: Save your asses, wear helmets.


----------



## sensiminded (11. August 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> Save your asses, wear helmets.



trägst er auch an seinem allerwertesten einen


----------



## trial-king (12. August 2006)

Hey, ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht auf meiner Homepage einen Bandscheiben-vorfall zu beschreiben... Damit euch nicht das selbe Schicksal blüht wie mir 

MFG

Timo

www.trial-king.de


----------



## biker ben (23. August 2006)

muskelansatzentzündung in der schulter.
kann meine arm nicht belasten manche bewegungen wie arm heben(zb beim tshirt anziehen) tuen höllisch weh. schlucke tabletten wenns bis fr nicht weg ist muss es vll gespritzt werden...


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (24. August 2006)

trial-king schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht auf meiner Homepage einen Bandscheiben-vorfall zu beschreiben... Damit euch nicht das selbe Schicksal blüht wie mir
> 
> MFG
> 
> ...



Hi,

wie kommt es, dass Du in Deinem Alter einen Bandscheibenvorfall hast? Eigentlich wäre das erst in 20 Jahren zu erwarten gewesen. Das mit der OP würde ich mir gut überlegen. Mit Trial dürfte dann wohl Ende sein. Erkundige Dich auf jeden Fall vorher im Internet über die Erfolgsaussichten. Ne Verwandte von mir hat seit der OP immer noch die selben Schmerzen. Hat nichts gebracht.

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## GrauerPanther (24. August 2006)

trial-king schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht auf meiner Homepage einen Bandscheiben-vorfall zu beschreiben... Damit euch nicht das selbe Schicksal blüht wie mir



Hm, das scheint ja der typische Trialer-Vorfall zu sein. Hab' ich auch gehabt. L4-L5 Vorfall (Prolaps), L5-S1 Vorwölbunf (Protrusion). Hat mich aber wohl nich so schlimm erwischt wie Dich. Hatte "nur" tierische Schmerzen und 'nen tauben großen Zeh. Kein kribbeln im Bein. Mit 'nem ziehen im Bein hat's bei mir allerdings auch angefangen. Die Ärzte ham auch ewig an mir rumgebastelt. Letztlich hat's dann die Krankengymnastik (Physiotherapie) gebracht. Konnte hinterher aber wieder trialen. Muß aber immer seh'n, dass ich meinen Rücken ordentliche trainiere (Muskelaufbau & Mobilisierung). Ach so, Ursache bei mir auch unklar. Bin allerdings 2 Wochen vorher heftigst auf den Rücken (Lenden-/Beckenbereich) geknallt.

Gute Besserung.

OP würde ich so lange wie möglich vermeiden, da auch das resultierende Narbengewebe für ne Menge Ärger sorgen kann.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (24. August 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, das scheint ja der typische Trialer-Vorfall zu sein. Hab' ich auch gehabt. L4-L5 Vorfall (Prolaps), L5-S1 Vorwölbunf (Protrusion).



"typischer Trialer-Vorfall" woher soll das kommen, vom Droppen ?


----------



## GrauerPanther (24. August 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:
			
		

> "typischer Trialer-Vorfall" woher soll das kommen, vom Droppen ?



Gibt's hier im Forum eigentlich nur *****, ****** und ***********.
Mir wird's echt zu blöd hier was reinzuschreiben.

*Edit von wodka o: "Böse" Wörter entfernt. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial-king (25. August 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wie kommt es, dass Du in Deinem Alter einen Bandscheibenvorfall hast? Eigentlich wäre das erst in 20 Jahren zu erwarten gewesen. Das mit der OP würde ich mir gut überlegen. Mit Trial dürfte dann wohl Ende sein. Erkundige Dich auf jeden Fall vorher im Internet über die Erfolgsaussichten. Ne Verwandte von mir hat seit der OP immer noch die selben Schmerzen. Hat nichts gebracht.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!



hi,

keine ahnung was die ursache war... Ich weiß nur das mich tierisch nervt. Ne OP will ich auch nicht... aber wenn die schmerzen nicht besser werden... bevor ich mein Leben lang schmerzen habe, nimm ich lieber ne OP in kauf... Ach ja, trialen ist gut gegen rücken schmerzen.. vom doc und therapeuten empfohlen  .

MFG

Timo


www.trial-king.de


----------



## trial-king (25. August 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, das scheint ja der typische Trialer-Vorfall zu sein. Hab' ich auch gehabt. L4-L5 Vorfall (Prolaps), L5-S1 Vorwölbunf (Protrusion). Hat mich aber wohl nich so schlimm erwischt wie Dich. Hatte "nur" tierische Schmerzen und 'nen tauben großen Zeh. Kein kribbeln im Bein. Mit 'nem ziehen im Bein hat's bei mir allerdings auch angefangen. Die Ärzte ham auch ewig an mir rumgebastelt. Letztlich hat's dann die Krankengymnastik (Physiotherapie) gebracht. Konnte hinterher aber wieder trialen. Muß aber immer seh'n, dass ich meinen Rücken ordentliche trainiere (Muskelaufbau & Mobilisierung). Ach so, Ursache bei mir auch unklar. Bin allerdings 2 Wochen vorher heftigst auf den Rücken (Lenden-/Beckenbereich) geknallt.
> 
> Gute Besserung.
> 
> OP würde ich so lange wie möglich vermeiden, da auch das resultierende Narbengewebe für ne Menge Ärger sorgen kann.




Und jetzt kannst du dich wieder ganz normal bewegen??? Ich hatte schon ne Reha hinter mir, die hat geholfen.... Aber das sitzen geht absolut nicht... Kann zwar trialen (arzt hat es sogar empfohlen) aber sitzen halt ich vor schmerzen nicht aus...

MFG

Timo Kurth


www.trial-king.de


----------



## trial-king (25. August 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's hier im Forum eigentlich nur Idioten, Wichser und ***********.
> Mir wird's echt zu blöd hier was reinzuschreiben.




Ey, bitte nicht solche töne  , ich hatte ne Infiltration bekommen  (sehr schmerzhaft, mehr auf meiner seite) Darum konnte ich nicht antworten... 

Also ich glaub nicht das es vom droppen kommt, sondern eher durch die fehlbelastung vom fahren... denn alle machen einen Katzenrücken... und so drückt man die Bandscheibe nach draußen... vlt solltet ihr öfters nen entenpo machen  .

MFG

Timo Kurth


----------



## trialsrider (25. August 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:
			
		

> "typischer Trialer-Vorfall" woher soll das kommen, vom Droppen ?




kommt durch ne net so dolle geo denk ich wenn man dann nen zu krassen buckel macht....aber was der graue panther jetzt so abgeht raff ich net.... 
sorry vlt hab ich was verpasst!

kommst du morgen zur Köln Session?

martin


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (25. August 2006)

Köln Session?Da muss wieder der dom dran glauben is zwar mein lieblings spot aber morgen kann ich eh nich naja...


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (26. August 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> kommt durch ne net so dolle geo denk ich wenn man dann nen zu krassen buckel macht....aber was der graue panther jetzt so abgeht raff ich net....
> sorry vlt hab ich was verpasst!
> 
> kommst du morgen zur Köln Session?
> ...



Wenn ich gemeint bin, hab Dir ne PM geschickt. Bin ziemlich derb erkältet.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (26. August 2006)

@Trial-King

http://www.uni-duesseldorf.de/awmf/ll/033-022.htm

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandscheibenvorfall


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (26. August 2006)

Hör mal GrauerPanther,

ich erwarte, dass du dich für deinen "Aussetzer" hier entschuldigtst!


----------



## trial-king (28. August 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:
			
		

> @Trial-King
> 
> http://www.uni-duesseldorf.de/awmf/ll/033-022.htm
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bandscheibenvorfall




schön dank, aber das wusste ich alles schon  ...

ach ja ich werde wahrscheinlich Operiertt  


www.trial-king.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmericanChesser (29. August 2006)

HI

Hab ma ne Frage, bin eben ne runde gefahren und,bin beim Bunny mitn Hinterad hängen geblieben, war nat. Sofort Stop hatte dan teuflich schmerzen so im Niren bereich, kamm das einfach vom sofortigen Stop ?

mfg


----------



## Maddinwü (4. Oktober 2006)

jaaaa, das kann schonmal passieren:
Bänderriss, eventuell Knochen angeknackst. Morgen ein weiteres Mal Röntgen zur Klarstellung.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (4. Oktober 2006)

ganz klar ein optimist wie man auf dem ersten pic sieht ^^ jute besserung


----------



## locdog (4. Oktober 2006)

was fur ein zufall, hab mir vor 3 wochen genau den selben knochel verstaucht, auch ein bander riss, nur halt nicht so derb wie bei dir, aber weh tut das manchmal immer noch :|....gute besserung !!

P.S. wen dein schoko fuss rechts ist dann haste gluck, ich muste paar tage auf einen bein hupfen, echt gutes trening


----------



## alien1976 (18. Dezember 2006)

Hier mel Nach meiner OP. ca 5 Wochen Ausfall.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (18. Dezember 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:


> Hier mel Nach meiner OP. ca 5 Wochen Ausfall.


...wobei passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (18. Dezember 2006)

Beim gegenschlagen an die Kurbel. Abhilfe wird in Zukunft wohl die guten alten 80ger Jahre Knöchelboots sein oder nen extra Schoner.

Im Endeffekt hat sich neSchwachstelle gebildet durch das ständige gegeschlagen. Und bei ner Langen Wanderung ist viel GelenkFlüssigkeit verbraucht und vom Körper wieder Nachproduziert worden. Nur hat der Körper immer weiter Prduziert auch in der Nacht beim Schlaf und wohl soll des ganze Zeug hin. Es hat sich ne Blase geildet an der Schwachstelle und des ist saufett geworden. Habs dann 3 wochen so gehabt und dann endlich die OP. Der Doc sagte es nennt sich Zyste.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (18. Dezember 2006)

shit^^ naja haben ja jetz sowieso winter kannst froh sein das dass nicht im sommer passiert ist  naja gute besserung


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (18. Dezember 2006)

@ alien1976  -> GUTE BESSERUNG!



nicht so traurig sein, ich darf auch gerade nicht trialen und lege gleich mal mit ein paar ekelfotos nach: 

nach fast einem jahr mit metall im arm, wurde der schrott vor 2 wochen endlich aus meinem arm rausgeholt.





schade, es waren leider doch keine M6 titan schrauben. 





tja und so sah es dann einen tag nach der op aus...


----------



## alien1976 (18. Dezember 2006)

HMMM lecker Gute Besserung auch!

Mein Gott das die Ärtzte aber auch immer so Schnippelsüchtig sind und son ne Fetten Narben hinterlassen.


----------



## Monty rules (21. Dezember 2006)

servus,
ich hatte zwar noch nix gebrochen aber sämtliche scheinbein verletzungen von den pedalen, aber gestern hab ich mich bei der autodachtechinik hingeelekt, ich war zwar auf der mauer drauf aber die mauer war nur 30 cm briet also musste ich halb seitlich dahoch und so bin ich auf der anderen seite runter und bin dann mim oberschenkel gegen ne schubkarre die scharfe kanten hatte geknalt und dann hab ich mir den so zu sagen aufgeschnitten!! naja morgne noch melr probieren...

PS: frohe weihnachten^^


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich frag mich immer wo solche Chirurgen waren, als in der Ausbildung "Nähen" angesagt war. 

Laß mich raten.....Du bist Kassenpatient!


----------



## DH Kierspe (21. Dezember 2006)

moin 
bin heute ne nur 1.00 m. Mauer runtergesprungen, aufeinen stein geknallt, hinterrad weggerutscht, treppe runter geflogen, pedal abgerissen(orig monty Normal), auf dem pedal berg runter gerutcht und hab jetzt einen schönen blanken schienenbein knochen 

Was mich nachdenklich machte ich spürte keinen schmerz un der doc meinte wenn es nicht weh tut und ich es bewegen kann darf ich auch in 1 woche wieder trialen 


P.S. verbringt eure weihnachten nie im krankenhaus


----------



## isah (21. Dezember 2006)

als ich das pedal reingekriegt hab hab ich auch die nerven mit erwischt.. der arzt hats genaeht und meinte ich kann am selben nachmittag wieder aufs bike (wenn dumm genug bin..). Er meinte das die haut da sowieso nicht belastet wird, man sollte das pedal nur nicht nochmal reinkriegen. da ist nur das problem das man fuer ne laange zeit keinen schienbein schoner drueber ziehen kann, also auf gut glueck..


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (21. Dezember 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer wo solche Chirurgen waren, als in der Ausbildung "Nähen" angesagt war.
> 
> Laß mich raten.....Du bist Kassenpatient!



ja, da hast du vollkommen recht.

vor allem ist das ja nicht meine erste narbe, ich war echt geschockt. 
so wie diese, sah bis dahin noch keine meiner narben aus.
naja mittlerweile sind die fäden raus und jetzt sieht sie nicht mehr ganz so fleischig aus.


----------



## Schevron (22. Dezember 2006)

jetzt muß ich meine Kollegen mal in schutz nehmen 

am Ellenbogen muß man einfach ein bißchen mehr haut "greifen" mit dem faden damit er beim bewegen nicht ausreißt. Außerdem sagen manche das die narben schönder werden wenn man so die wundränder adabtiert das sich so ein wullst bildet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (22. Dezember 2006)

ihr wollt knochenbrüche und verletzungen?passt zwar jetzt nicht 100% in den thread aber in folgendem clip gab es 3 tote und 4 gelähmte:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_rcgNXRlR8&NR
sry aber wollt ich jetzt nur mal  so als schocker vom stapel lassen


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (23. Dezember 2006)

uhhh scheise


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (23. Dezember 2006)

Das Video scheint weder mit Trial noch mit Mountain Bike zu tun zu haben. Wobei ich mir so etwas nicht reinziehe und nur die ersten paar Sekunden gesehen habe.

Diesen Beitrag (den Link auf das Gewalt-Video) finde ich sehr bedauerlich für dieses Forum, er spiegelt ein Niveau wider, das den meisten Forumsteilnehmern nicht gerecht wird. Schade auch, dass es dem Forum offenbar an Moderation mangelt.


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Dezember 2006)

@Trialvirusopfer: Nimm den Link raus! Ich muss meinem Vorredner absolut zustimmen! 

Ich finde sowas nicht lustig, andere bestimmt auch nicht!

Ich hätte dich für reifer gehalten!

MFG


----------



## trialsrider (23. Dezember 2006)

Verdammt ihr müsst den link doch nicht anklicken!


----------



## trialsrider (23. Dezember 2006)

> also ich find's gut



jaaa maaan! geil auf sowas hab ich gehofft!


----------



## Monty rules (23. Dezember 2006)

ganz schlechter humor leute, ganz schlechter!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (23. Dezember 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> ja, da hast du vollkommen recht.
> 
> vor allem ist das ja nicht meine erste narbe, ich war echt geschockt.
> so wie diese, sah bis dahin noch keine meiner narben aus.
> naja mittlerweile sind die fäden raus und jetzt sieht sie nicht mehr ganz so fleischig aus.



Also ich nehme bei Verletzungen immer Traumeel-Salbe. Ist zwar hömoöpathisch, aber hilft Verheitl alles besser.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (23. Dezember 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> jetzt muß ich meine Kollegen mal in schutz nehmen
> 
> am Ellenbogen muß man einfach ein bißchen mehr haut "greifen" mit dem faden damit er beim bewegen nicht ausreißt. Außerdem sagen manche das die narben schönder werden wenn man so die wundränder adabtiert das sich so ein wullst bildet.




Dein Wort in Gottes Ohren. Die Zeit wird´s zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (23. Dezember 2006)

@TrialVirusOpfer
ich bin bei einem sturz auch fast gestorben/schwerstbehindert geworden (habe aber gerade noch glück gehabt) und finde es irgendwie geschmacklos sowas auf eine art und weise reinzustellen die es ein bischen so wirken lässt als ob es lustig sein sollte.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (23. Dezember 2006)

ok entschuldige mich für den post war dumm von mir,weiß auch nich mehr was ich mir dabei gedacht habe...kann den ein mod. rausnehmen?kann ich nicht weils nich mein letzter post war.danke schonmal und sry nochmal,gestern war nich mein tageine meiner ratten ist getern nach 3 1/2 jahren und etlichen krebs-geschwüren erlöst worden :cry: war deshlab was durch den wind.trotzdem schöne weihnachtstage noch! LG Martin


----------



## DH Kierspe (23. Dezember 2006)

Moin Jungs,
Also Der muss auf jeden fall rausgenommen werden hier sind auch genug jüngere im forum @TrialVirusOpfer


Schöne weihnachten

P.S. Der WEIHNACHTSMANN ist eine ERFINDUNG von COCA COLA


----------



## kochikoch (24. Dezember 2006)

DH Kierspe schrieb:


> P.S. Der WEIHNACHTSMANN ist eine ERFINDUNG von COCA COLA



Hi, nein ist er nicht! Er hat nur das rot-weiß von Coca Cola bekommen.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (24. Dezember 2006)

Schevron schrieb:


> jetzt muß ich meine Kollegen mal in schutz nehmen





Ärzte sind gefährlicher als Bin Laden & Co.:

http://www.rechtsanwalt-lattorf.de/...Behandlungsfehler und Aufklaerungsfehler.html


----------



## jockie (24. Dezember 2006)

> also ich find's gut


Der Knackigkeit der Antwort wegen und des Nichtlöschens wegen gibt's von mir ein bisschen Applaus! 



R_S_t_o_f_e_r schrieb:


> Das Video scheint weder mit Trial noch mit Mountain Bike zu tun zu haben. Wobei ich mir so etwas nicht reinziehe und nur die ersten paar Sekunden gesehen habe.
> 
> Diesen Beitrag (den Link auf das Gewalt-Video) finde ich sehr bedauerlich für dieses Forum, er spiegelt ein Niveau wider, das den meisten Forumsteilnehmern nicht gerecht wird. Schade auch, dass es dem Forum offenbar an Moderation mangelt.


Ich kann schon nachvollziehen, dass man als Familienvater solche Videos reflexartig schlimm findet. Dass man dann jedoch gleich mit der Moralkeule kommt und auf das Niveau einer Person anspielt, finde ich einfach nur anmaßend und obendrein halte ich's für schlechten Stil, dass jemand ohne Abstimmung Pseudo-Argumente wie "den meisten Forumsteilnehmern" in einen Satz einbaut -- noch dazu wenn derjenige das Video nichtmal in kompletter Länge gesehen hat.
Wenn man sich mal den Beitrag von _TrialVirusOpfer_ genau durchliest, dann findet man da keinerlei Glorifizierung und er bezeichnet's selbst als "Schocker".

Wenn ich mir das Video angucke, erkenne ich bis auf zwei ganz kurze Szenen (die bescheurte, aber möglicherweise gestellte Anfangszene -- täusche ich mich oder ist das die einzige GEWALTszene? -- und die Trampolinturnerin) ehrlich gesagt nur ältere Jugendliche und Erwachsene in dem Video. Also sind es hauptsächlich Unfälle von Personen, die sich der Gefährlichkeit ihres Tuns absolut bewusst sein müssten...UND!...die Videos sind offensichtlich ein Zusammenschnitt von schon einzeln veröffentlichtem Material, und das haben garantiert nicht deren Kinder heimlich veröffentlicht!


			
				Hagen Rether schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Erwachsenen produzieren Enthauptungen und die Erwachsenen produzieren Handys. Ist doch klar, dass die Kids irgendwann Enthauptungen auf ihren Handys haben."


Als frühe Wegbereiter solcher Schadenfreude-Zusammenstellungen kann man "Pleiten, Pech und Pannen" (öffentlich-rechtliche Gelder) oder "Bitte lächeln" (gab's AFAIK schon zu Tele5-Zeiten...Unfallvideo gegen Geld...wie pervers) sehen -- mir ist übrigens noch kein minderjähriger Programmchef begegnet.

Eine Zensurhaltung gegenüber solchen Videos bewirkt meiner Meinung nach im übrigen das Gegenteil des elterlich-fürsorglichen Ziels, der Bildung eines kritischen, gesunden Umgangs mit Medien und Meinungen anderer...und "cool weil verboten" wird's obendrein noch dadurch. Das ist genauso eine augenwischerische Symptombekämpfung wie die Diskussion über ein _Killerspieleverbot_ statt der Diskussion um die Ursachen jugendlicher Perspektivlosigkeit und deren systematische Bekämpfung.

Nur weil man sich als Erwachsener in unserem Wohlstandsdeutschland seinen Umgang und sein (Kollegen-)Umfeld weitgehend individuell gestalten kann, sind die Welt und dieses Forum halt nicht nur voll von Gutmenschen und man darf auch von Erwachsenen ein wenig Anpassung an die heutigen Zeiten verlangen.
Ich bin übrigens in deiner Gegend großgeworden und was da teilweise gewalttechnisch an den Schulkomplexen los ist, geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr -- davor wirst du auch niemanden bewahren können.

Ich hoffe nur inständig, dass wir hierzulande nicht irgendwann so eine grausame _political correctnes_-Atmosphäre wie in den USA bekommen, wo dann 4-Jährige vom Unterricht/Kindergarten suspendiert oder sogar noch vor Gericht gestellt werden, weil sie einer Frau an den Busen gelangt haben, die achso mündigen Bürger andererseits aber für die Todesstrafe sind und Regierungen Angriffskriege führen  Die gesellschaftlichen Trends kriegen wir alle mit 10 Jahren Vorsprung durch die Medien aus den USA gezeigt und sind trotzdem so kurzsichtig, das alles nachzumachen.
...und meine Moralkeule: Worin anfängliche Wegguckmentalität gipfeln kann, das wissen wir als Deutsche allzu genau.

Ich interpretiere das Video so: Jedes Mal Trialen sowie jedes Mal in die Badewanne steigen kann das letzte Mal gewesen sein. Wer sich also nicht auf das konzentriert, was er tut, oder sich selbst (im Gruppenzwang?) überschätzt, der kann ganz schnell ein Leben im Rollstuhl oder gar keines mehr führen. Man kann sich aber auch der hierzulande herrschenden Angstindustrie (in Form von Versicherungen und weiteren Panikmachern) hingeben, sich vor allem einschei$en und sich dann hochversichert am Beckenrand das Genick brechen. Wer keinerlei Gefallen am kalkulierten Risiko findet, der hat doch eh nix mit Trial am Hut, oder?! Das Video hat für mich etwas mit der "Komponente Sicherheit" bei Trial zu tun.

Das Thema ansprechen finde ich absolut legitim, die Zensurrufe hier finde ich allesamt zum Kotzen!

Amen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (24. Dezember 2006)

jockie schrieb:


> Der Knackigkeit der Antwort wegen und des Nichtlöschens wegen gibt's von mir ein bisschen Applaus!
> 
> 
> Ich kann schon nachvollziehen, dass man als Familienvater solche Videos reflexartig schlimm findet. Dass man dann jedoch gleich mit der Moralkeule kommt und auf das Niveau einer Person anspielt, finde ich einfach nur anmaßend und obendrein halte ich's für schlechten Stil, dass jemand ohne Abstimmung Pseudo-Argumente wie "den meisten Forumsteilnehmern" in einen Satz einbaut.
> ...


das war das wort zum sonntag und in einem solchen blickwinkel hab ich es,als reumütiger verfasser,noch nicht gesehn.man bedenke ebnfalls solche sendungen wie "Upps die pannenshow"die mir perönlich immer öfter die schmerzgrenze kitzelt.all dies,alle rechtfertigungen,alle bezichtigungen und zensuren ändern nichts an der tatsache das ich das nicht hätte machen sollen und ich wünsche mir das das jetzt zu den akten gelegt wird und als "entschuldigt" angesehen wird.von meinem standpunkt jetzt nochmals ein dickes fettes ENTSCHULDIGUNG und ein wunderschönes fest,es ist heilig abend und man diskutiert jetzt nich über so etwas 
LG Martin


----------



## alien1976 (24. Januar 2007)

Also Jungens ich fall erst ma ne Weile aus 
Bänderriss! :evil:    :cry: 


[/img]


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (24. Januar 2007)

uhhh das hart mein beleidt 

wie ist es passiert


----------



## alien1976 (27. Januar 2007)

Update
also ich falle minimum 6 Wochen aus


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (27. Januar 2007)

Gute Besserung!


Wieviel Bänder sind denn durch? Ich dachte immer, daß sowas aufgeschnitten und operiert wird.

Denne. Der Luke


----------



## Schevron (27. Januar 2007)

ne. außenbänder werden nimmer operiert. kreuzbänder auch nur wenn man ohne Kreuzband probleme bekommt. also bei jungen leute OP bei alten ehr net.


----------



## RUNNER-FAHRER (27. Januar 2007)

jo 

1 bein bruch knap überm fußgelenk 10 wochen pause 
1 mittelfuß angebrochen
mehrere prellungen stauchungen usw
und eine fette verbrennung 
einal die lippe durchslagen und einen schneidezahn mit einem Haarriss versehen


----------



## Eisbein (27. Januar 2007)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> ihr wollt knochenbrüche und verletzungen?passt zwar jetzt nicht 100% in den thread aber in folgendem clip gab es 3 tote und 4 gelähmte:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_rcgNXRlR8&NR
> sry aber wollt ich jetzt nur mal  so als schocker vom stapel lassen



sagt mal, klingt jetzt makaber aber naja, wisst ihr zu fällig von wem diese nette hintergrund musik stammt. das ist für mich das einzig gute am video gewesen


----------



## dane08 (27. Januar 2007)

wollt jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazu geben.
1 Handgelenk gebrochen
1 schweres sht mit epileptischen anfall und ca 1,5 wochen gedächtnisverlust

stauchungen und so sind ja selbstverständlich


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (27. Januar 2007)

Mannnn ich hab gehoft der Post taucht nie wider auf
tjaja...
Zur Musik müsst ich mal gucken,kenn ich i-wo her.
An sonsten bitte jetzt nich wider so ne Diskussion wie auf der Vorseite.
War dumm,ende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (28. Januar 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> 
> Wieviel Bänder sind denn durch? Ich dachte immer, daß sowas aufgeschnitten und operiert wird.
> ...



Na ist wohl nur an- und nicht gleich ganz durchgerissen. also nix OP.
Wird wohl so wieder. Glück im Unglück gehabt.
Danke für die Besserungswünsche.


----------



## jockie (29. Januar 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> sagt mal, klingt jetzt makaber aber naja, wisst ihr zu fällig von wem diese nette hintergrund musik stammt. das ist für mich das einzig gute am video gewesen



_Six Feet Under_ oder _Nile_?! Hört sich doch eh fast alles gleich an, der Death-Krempel *g*


----------



## Eisbein (29. Januar 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> _Six Feet Under_ oder _Nile_?! Hört sich doch eh fast alles gleich an, der Death-Krempel *g*


also für sfu wars def. zu schnell nile kenn ich nicht, aber mal schauen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Februar 2007)

SÃ¶dalle,dann bin ich jetzt an der Reihe:Zwar nur was  Kleines aber trotzdem.
SehnenscheidenentzÃ¼ndung am Mittelfinger meiner rechten Pfote.
------->eine Woche Pause
Arzt geschichte:
war heute um exakt 15:00 uhr beim Doc. und wurde direkt ins Wartezimmer geschcikt.
Wartezeit bis zum Aufrufen:satte 2h 
Dann wurde ich in den Behandlungsraum geschickt,was in diesem Fall leider nich hieÃ das man auch sofort behandelt wurde:mad.
Wartezeit bis der Doc. den Raum betrat:sage und schreibe 57 mins(ja ich habe aus langeweile auf die Uhr geguckt^^)
10 mins behandlung(ein wenig rum tasten)dann in den nÃ¤chsten Raum----->Doc. folgte 34 mins spÃ¤ter
Dann konnte ich gehen,getreu dem motto"der erste wird der letzte sein"
Fazit:von 3,41 h 10 mins behandlung und diagnose war so wie ich es mir hÃ¤tte denken kÃ¶nnen.
Ist so eine Frescheit von Wartezeit den immer auszuhalten oder hatte ich pesch?!


----------



## isah (9. Februar 2007)

sagt mal an.. arzt oder nicht? tut garnicht mal so krass weh.. bin umgeknickt bei der landung.


----------



## AxLpAc (9. Februar 2007)

isah schrieb:


> sagt mal an.. arzt oder nicht? tut garnicht mal so krass weh.. bin umgeknickt bei der landung.



meine meinung: arzt - aber zacki!!!


----------



## alien1976 (9. Februar 2007)

Sieht genauso aus wie bei mir also Bänderriss wird bestimmt noch blau die Tage. 
Also nix wie zum Arzt und dann 6 wochen  Bandage und nix Sport.


----------



## Tretschwein (9. Februar 2007)

kein arzt erstmal. bänderriss, bänderdehnung etc eigentlich ganz egal. die therapie ist zunächst jeweils die selbe.
ich würde erstmal abwarten. vorallem wos nicht so doll schmerzt. auch ein arzt würde erstmal abwartn müssen bis die entzündung abgeklungen ist. 

hochlegen, kühlen und quarkwickel machen. die entgiften das scheinbar. dann besorg dir entweder ne schiene für die zukunft oder aber verbandsmaterial. damit kann man mit entsprechender wickeltechnik auch wunderbar den fuss stabilisieren. kann dir leider schriftlich nicht erklären wie man das wickeln muss und ein bild davon habe ich auch nirgends gefunden.

ich hatte selber schon dreimal bösest geschwollene knöchel. war noch viel dicker als deiner und viel blauer, bzw gelber bzw grüner. einmal als es ganz schlimm war hab ichs röntgen lassen weil ich nur noch auf krücken laufen konnte. war aber auch nix wirklich kaputt. ein freund von mir hatte ebenfalls mal sonen geschwollen knöchel. wir hatten das zunächst auch so eingeschätzt wie bei dir jetzt, doch schließlich stellte sich raus, dass das wadenbein gebrochen war. ich denke das kannst du aber selber je nach gefühl ausschließen. wenn du noch einigermaßen auftreten kannst ohne derbste schmerzen dann werden wohl nur die bänder betroffen sein. und wie gesagt, bevor da was operiert wird muss es ohnehin erst abheilen.

noch ein tip: beim nächsten mal den schuh nicht ausziehen. anlassen, evtl noch ein wenig fester schnüren. besonders bei höheren schuhen macht das sinn. dann kann die schwellung garnicht erst eintreten. basketballer machen das so, die knicken häufig um.

wo du in den usa bist bietet es sich wahrscheinlich auch garnet an, zu einem arzt zu laufen. die amerikanishen art krücken würde ich mir aber auf jeden fall besorgen, wann kommt man sonst nochmal in so einen genuss?

also keine panik, listen to your ankle.


----------



## trialsrider (9. Februar 2007)

hatte sowas auch 2 mal schon! einmal Bänderris einmal Bänderdehnung, bin beide mal nicht zum Arzt. Habs schön gekühlt und nicht weiter belastet und schön mit ner Bandage gehumpelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pankowtrialer (9. Februar 2007)

@all

an dieser stelle mein beileid!
tja jetz wohl wieder das gewohnte pech-schema

P-pause
E-eis
C-compresse
H-hochlegen

greetz und heil trial


----------



## isah (10. Februar 2007)

Danke fuer die tipps.. also ich geh erstmal nicht zum Arzt. Einmal weils schon wieder stark abgeschwollen ist, und dann - weil die mich im Krankenhaus garnicht behandeln wollen und der Arzt erstmal die Komplette Rechnung von meiner Kreditkarte abbuchen will. Die deutsche Versicherung zahlt das dann natuerlich zurueck (sogar 100% in diesem fall), aber der Aufwand ist doch schon ordentlich. Dann muss ich die Diagnose auch noch im Orginal zurueck schicken, weil die keine Kopie akzeptieren. Dann waere da noch die Wartezeiten, die unfeierlich sind und die Tatsache das bis ich nen Termin kriege die ganze geschichte schon wieder zu ende ist. Nur mist... und dann machen die sich in den Ami Werbespots auch noch ueber die Buerokratie der Deutschen lustig. 

ps: ich wuerde trotzdem auswandern...


----------



## Schevron (10. Februar 2007)

also:
was die anderen sagen stimmt schon. ein außenbandriß an dieser Stelle wird heut zu tage konservativ mit einer Aircast schiene behandelt. 6 Wochen die schiene dran, in der Zeit kein Sport. Dann halt wieder langsam anfangen. Nicht zu früh wieder anfangen, wenn es nicht richtig ausheilt kann das zu spätschäden führen und zu einer Arthrose im Oberen Sprunggelenk durch die mangelnde Band/Kapselführung.
Zum Arzt kannst du natürlich gehen wenn du sicher sein willst das nichts Knöchern ausgerissen ist. Is nicht häufig an der stelle, kann aber vorkommen.
Der Unfallmechanismuß paßt natürlich zu einer Kapsel/Bandverletzung, könnte natürlich auch den Knochen betreffen. Wenn es mit dem Laufen einigermaßen geht, es nicht instabil ist würde ich auf Band tippen. Sichersein kann man natürlich erst nach einem Röntgenbild.

Solltest du nicht zum Arzt gehen: wie oben schon gesagt, hochlegen, Aircast schiene dran
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(so sieht das ding aus) und entlastung bzw. 20kg Teilbelastung (Krücken) des Gelenks, kühlen. Dann sollte es eigentlich wieder gehen. wie gesagt, ich würde in den nächsten min. 4, besser 6 wochen keinen Sport machen. Das ist auf lange sicht sicherlich die bessere wahl als zu früh wieder anzufangen und spätschäden zu riskieren.

Bis dann
und gute Besserung


----------



## isah (10. Februar 2007)

Danke schevron, dann trag ich mal so ne schiene. Koennte das Band eigentlich auch einfach nur gedehnt sein, oder sowas? Oder heisst die Schwellung schon das es gerissen ist? Zum Arzt gehe ich anfang naechster Woche.


----------



## trialsrider (10. Februar 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Danke schevron, dann trag ich mal so ne schiene. Koennte das Band eigentlich auch einfach nur gedehnt sein, oder sowas? Oder heisst die Schwellung schon das es gerissen ist? Zum Arzt gehe ich anfang naechster Woche.



Nein muss nicht heißen das es gerissen ist! Wenn du RELATIV gut noch auftreten kannst ohne zu schreien ist es wahrscheinlich nur überdehnt!  

Frohes Genesen!


----------



## Jeff Lenosky (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo. Kleines Bild von mir... Is zwar nicht vom Biken, aber im Bikeurlaub! Ich denke ein Helm hätte geholfen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.2^^ (10. Februar 2007)

lecker.


----------



## Schevron (13. Februar 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Danke schevron, dann trag ich mal so ne schiene. Koennte das Band eigentlich auch einfach nur gedehnt sein, oder sowas? Oder heisst die Schwellung schon das es gerissen ist? Zum Arzt gehe ich anfang naechster Woche.


 
wie schon gesagt wurde, muß es nicht heißen das es durch ist. kann stark überdehnt und/oder angerissen sein.

Man muß auch bedenken das es hier im prinzip nicht um eine sehne oder so geht sondern um ein band dh das es eigentlich eine verstärkte partie der kapsel ist. was ich damit meine ist, das es ein stück einreißen kann ohne gleich komplett zu zerreißen.
Therapie is aber gleich. Schonen ... (PECH - wie oben erwähnt)- ändern tut sich nur die dauer der schonung 

bis denne, und weiterhin gute genesung


----------



## isah (13. Februar 2007)

Danke fuer die Genesungswuensche  
Die Schwellung ist quasi komplett weg und ich kann wieder laufen als ob nix waere. Verfaerbt hat's sich auch nicht. 

Frei drehen ist auch kein Ding. Wie realistisch ist das ich am Samstag ne Show fahren kann? Und wenn ich koennte, koennte es folgen haben? Man muss den armen Menschen hier doch zeigen was Trial ist...


----------



## florianwagner (13. Februar 2007)

also ich hab mir ja auch schon zigtausendmal die haxen verdreht und wenn du wirklich keine schmerzen mehr hast, kannst du bedenkenlos fahren. meistens is das wirklich nicht so schlimm und nach n paar tagen ist die schwellung weg und der fuß wieder ok....

und mach video und fotos von der show, bin schon neugierig.


----------



## Schevron (13. Februar 2007)

wenn du keine schmerzen mehr hast, die schwellung weg ist und auch sonst keine beschwerden kannst du es versuchen die show zu fahren. würde auf jeden fall das sprunggelenk tapen, nur um sicher zu gehen, besonders falls du nochmal umknickst. übertreiben würde ich es nicht. nicht den tapferen spielen und sich bis zum ende durchkämpfen. immer bedenken: schwerzen sind ein warnsignal!
Also langsam angehen lassen und bei Beschwerden aufhören.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (13. Februar 2007)

Jeff Lenosky schrieb:


> Hallo. Kleines Bild von mir... Is zwar nicht vom Biken, aber im Bikeurlaub! Ich denke ein Helm hätte geholfen....



Danke für dieses Bild, werde ir so schnell wie möglich einen Helm besorgen !!!


----------



## isah (13. Februar 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> also ich hab mir ja auch schon zigtausendmal die haxen verdreht und wenn du wirklich keine schmerzen mehr hast, kannst du bedenkenlos fahren. meistens is das wirklich nicht so schlimm und nach n paar tagen ist die schwellung weg und der fuß wieder ok....
> 
> und mach video und fotos von der show, bin schon neugierig.



Danke an dich und Schevron. Ich werd einfach mal mitmachen, Bilder kommen auf jeden Fall. Bin schwer am ueberlegen ob ich auf Leuten rumhuepfen soll, oder mich einfach mal an Paletten und paar gimmicks halte... 

@Schevron 

Sag mal was genau ist dein Beruf? Deine und die Aussagen meiner deutschen Aerzten decken sich fast 100% (was eben mit ner ferndiagnose so machbar ist)

danke nochmal, martin

//EDIT:



> sprunggelenk tapen



Wie wuerdest du das machen? Einfach mit Aircast fahren?


----------



## Jeff Lenosky (13. Februar 2007)

@Trial-jünglin:
Das ist Lobenswert!!!! Allerdings ist dies ja nicht beim biken passiert. Aber trotzdem SAFETY FIRST!!!!!!!


----------



## Schevron (13. Februar 2007)

also mit dem aircast wirst du nicht fahren können. einfach breites leukoplast oder leukotape kaufen (im idealfall bekommst du so sport tape, das klebt nicht ganz so arg)
das einfach ein paar mal drum (in 90° beugung des Sprunggelenks) so das es halt noch bißl beweglich ist, aber nicht wieder überdehnt werden kann.

Beruflich bin ich Medizinstudent im 5ten Jahr (also kurz vorm Ende), Sanni und arbeite n paar mal im Monat im Krankenhaus in der Chirurgie.


----------



## isah (16. Februar 2007)

furchtbar.. Erst wurde ich von der Schule nach hause geschickt, weil mein Fuss blau geworden ist. Ich wurde quasi gezwungen ins Krankenhaus zu gehen, die haben sogar meinen Supervisior angerufen. 
Die haben sich nur geweigert mich zu behandeln, bis ich die Kredikarte raus geholt habe. Dann ging das, natuerlich mit Landeueblichen wartezeiten. 

Also, 6 Stunden fuer ein Roentgenbild und ein 'you're foot is allright, just elevate it', verbunden mit einem 2 woechigen sportverbot.

Ausserdem bin ich von der Schule befreit, was toedlich ist. Die erwarten echt das ich das mit Samstags schule aufhohle... meien Aircast sammlung wurde immerhin erweitert.

Ach ja, ueber die kosten weiss ich noch nichts, aber die werden nicht ohne sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (16. Februar 2007)

isah schrieb:


> furchtbar.. Erst wurde ich von der Schule nach hause geschickt, weil mein Fuss blau geworden ist. Ich wurde quasi gezwungen ins Krankenhaus zu gehen, die haben sogar meinen Supervisior angerufen.
> Die haben sich nur geweigert mich zu behandeln, bis ich die Kredikarte raus geholt habe. Dann ging das, natuerlich mit Landeueblichen wartezeiten.
> 
> Also, 6 Stunden fuer ein Roentgenbild und ein 'you're foot is allright, just elevate it', verbunden mit einem 2 woechigen sportverbot.
> ...



Wäre dein BMX wirklich gekommen, hättest du das Procedere jetzt sicher schon 3x durchgemacht :-D

Finde's eher komisch, dass die'n Röntgen gemacht haben, wo du die Kapsel- und Bändergeschichten nichtmal drauf siehst. Höchstens wegen Verdacht auf _angebrochen_. CT hätte vielleicht mehr genützt...aber auch einiges mehr gekostet.

Die Kosten für dass Röntgen werden sich wohl noch im Rahmen von unter 300 Euro bewegen...und der $--Kurs kommt dir da sicher auch noch zugute  
http://usarundbrief.com/54/images/claim.jpg


----------



## RoggenRoolf (16. Februar 2007)

musst schon alles über mich ergehen lassen... (siehe Profil)


----------



## isah (17. Februar 2007)

*hrhr* klasse roggenrolf... das pic solltest du als avatar nehmen

@jockie stimmt schon, mit bmx waers rund gegangen.


----------



## Monty rules (17. Februar 2007)

Ui RoggenRoolf wie hast de denn das angestellt, sieht ja häftig aus. Ich habe mir letztens wieder eine Pedale ins Bein geprügelt, ist aber net so schlimm


tschöö

mfg.


----------



## RoggenRoolf (18. Februar 2007)

Trails (also dirt line) gefahren, gegenwind, vorderrad zu tief, hospital aufgewacht, hws 2 wirbel kaputt.... jetzt gehts aber wieder 
fang dieses jahr wieder mit CC-Touren an  ... das muss reichen


----------



## Schinken (11. März 2007)

Sooo, leutz, jetzt hatts mich auch mal erwischt (schon viel zu oft, aber beim trial des erste mal). hab letzte woche nach dem fahren irgend ein vehnenriss im knie gehabt, dann hatts den schleimbeutel ungefähr auf tennisballgröße vollgebluten un der scheiß war da.krankenhaus, schiene, gleich op, rausgeschnitten worden der mist, wieder zu un jetzt renn ich halt noch mal ein paar tage mit trennage rum bis des mal aufhöhrt zu bluten. mist. fotos folgen auf alle fälle noch, wenn ich alle zusamen hab.
wird noch ein paar tage bzw. wochen dauern bis des mit dem fahren mal langsam wieder an geht.
wär sehr verbunden, wenn unser artzt noch was dazu sagen würde!!


----------



## ZOO!WÄRTER (16. März 2007)

Also Ich Fahre Seit Gut Einem Jahr-

Folge:

2x Schulter Ausgekugelt
Die Schienbeine In Eine Mondlandschaft Verwandelt
Knie Verdreht
Irgendwelche Komischen Schmerzen Am Armgelenk

Aber:

Irgendwie Machts Trotzdem Spass!!!


----------



## Schevron (16. März 2007)

Schinken schrieb:


> wär sehr verbunden, wenn unser artzt noch was dazu sagen würde!!


 
falls du mich damit meinen solltest ;-)

fäden werden denk ich mal ca. 7 bis 10ter tag rauskommen. danach würde ich es mal langsam angehen lassen. noch nicht unbedingt gleich wieder aufs rad.
Das Gewebe sollte genug seit haben um wieder richtig zusammen zu wachsen. Auch unter der Haut.
genaue Zeitangaben sind da bißl schwer. ich würde mal die ersten 14 tage nach OP nix machen, dann ev. mal schaun wies sich so beim laufen, ev leichtem joggen anfühlt. Wenn die erschütterungen noch weh tun einfach noch ein bißchen warten. Dann so ab ca 20 tag mal schaun wies geht.

Nagel mich nicht auf die tagesangaben fest. Ich weiß nicht genau was die am knie gemacht haben. Wenn der schleimbeutel verbindung mit der gelenkkapsel hatte würde ich das ganze noch vorsichtiger angehen. Eine Entzündung im Gelenk is kein spaß und kann im schlimmsten fall das Gelenk irreversibel schädigen.


Generell gilt: immer schön auf den Körper hören und nix überhasten. Lieber ein paar tage länger warten, aber danach dafür umso mehr und länger Spaß haben. Statt gleich wieder was zu haben, oder was chronisches (jetzt nicht unbedingt in deinem fall, was das chronische angeht) riskieren. Auch wenns schwer fällt - ich weiß


----------



## V!RUS (16. März 2007)

Find ich gut, dass wir hier einen (fast) Arzt haben, echt praktisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schinken (17. März 2007)

also wollt dann mal danke an dich sagen schevron!!!
ich weiß au net so  ganz genau was die da noch alles da im knie gemacht haben, aber haben gesagt, dass dies keine große sache war.na ja. jetzt fang ich grad mal an des knie lansam zu bewegen und ohne schiene zu lauen. tut au noch weh, aber der doc hat gesgt da is noh ein bisschen bluterguss im knie un des muss sich erst noch zurückbilden. dauert halt noch  ein wenig.

also auf jeden geh ich des langsam an. hab schon so viel scheiß mit spital hinter mir, da hab ich echt kein bock drauf was zu überstürtzen.

ah, noch was!! hast letzt in heidel im feld mein besten kumpel getroffen, wo mit dem thomas gefahren bist, hat der erzält.physikstudent un fähet auch  schon seit 7 jahren mit pause. wollt sich jetzt wieder ein rad holen.
oh mann. im feld kann man so geil fahren. muss des mal in die gallery rein.
gude


----------



## Schinken (17. März 2007)

dank nochmal, ne


----------



## Schevron (19. März 2007)

jo, biddö biddö, kein Problem

ich hoff dein Knie is bald wieder fit.
und sag deinem kumpel mal er soll sich fürn rad entscheiden


----------



## Schinken (19. März 2007)

ja ja, ich hab gestern mal mit ihm telefoniert und so wie des aussieht geht ihm bei dem hoffmann einer ab. hat auch schon mit ihm gesprochen. also ich denk er wird schon des neue hoffmann nehmen.überleg mir auch mal ob ich mir da im herbst mal eins von ihm zusammenschweisen lass, oder halt des neue ti. des überzeugt mich halt bis jetzt noch net so.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (24. März 2007)

Ma ne Frage: Wenn ihr länger fährt, bekommt ihr da Krampe in den Füßen ?


----------



## isah (24. März 2007)

Kraempfe? --> Vitaminmangel, bei mir wars aber nicht Magnesium sondern Vitamin K so wie ich mich erinner, hat jedenfalls aufgehoert. Mit der weile nehm ich ein Mutlivitamin, 2x taegl. Hab auch schon Theorien von Wassermangel gehoert, versuch ists wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (24. März 2007)

Also Wassermangel kann echt nicht sein, aber vitaminmangel, könnte sein.Aber wie gesagt, dass ist immer beim Biken .


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (24. März 2007)

also krämpfe in den füßen kriege ich eigenltich nie nur ab und zu im rücken


----------



## AxLpAc (24. März 2007)

magnesium ist das stichwort!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. März 2007)

Jup,bekam immer krÃ¤mpfe in den waden,zwar beim schwimmen,aber egal.mit magnesium war das dann schlagartig weg.


----------



## Eisbein (24. März 2007)

einfach mal gesund ernähren und dann dürfte sowas nicht passieren es sei denn ihr seit hochleistungsportler. Aber Magnesium nicht unbedingt suplimieren, schadet der schnellkraft und spannung  
Was hast du denn für Mg? -> Trial jüngling, 
ich benutze pulver aus der apotheke ist von aditiva (300mg pro tüte)


----------



## luckygambler (26. März 2007)

bin gestern mal wieder auf den rücken gefallen. nach meiner session auf dem nachhauseweg habe ich noch ein paar hüpfer auf dem hinterrad gemacht. dabei wurde das ganze ziemlich hektisch. da musst eich natürlich die starke vorlage durch nen kräftigeren tritt ins pedal ausgleichen, was sofort zuviel rücklage zufolge hatte. ist mir schon zum dritten mal passiert, aber diesmal wars etwas kräftiger. werd das rad wohl heute stehen lassen. 
frage mich ob das ein typischer anfängerfehler ist, oder ob mir das später auch noch passieren wird. zum glück ist mir das auf asphalt passiert und nicht bei den felsen wo ich geübt habe!!! habe schon öfters über nen rückenprotektor nachgedacht und über ein kissen unterm ars**, jedoch sehe ich keinen in den videos damit rumfahren. auf jeden fall werde ich in zukunft immer nur aus sicherer grundhaltung abspringen!!! naja jetzt hab ich ein wenig zeit mein radl zu warten.
gruss!


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. März 2007)

@Schevron: Hast du eine Idee was man bei einer Rippe machen kann, die am Brustbein gebrochen ist? Die bricht desöfteren wenn ich mich strecke oder ähnliches. Schmerzt dann ein wenig für etwa eine Stunden und das wars dann. Passiert seit etwas über zwei Jahren nach einem heftigen Kontakt meines Sattels mit dem Brustbein. Auf dem Röntgenbild war ein feiner Riss zu erkennen aber der behandeldende Arzt meinte das würde von alleine Verheilen......scheinbar tut es das nicht zur genüge.

Meine Frage deshalb: Kann dabei irgendetwas passieren? Oder ist es nur ein kleines unebdeutenes Ärgernis?

MFG

Philipp


----------



## jockie (26. März 2007)

Ich glaube, wir sollten den Thread umbenennen und Praxisgebühr einziehen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (26. März 2007)

glaub nich dass die rippe dauernd bricht


----------



## KermitB4 (26. März 2007)

@ Exekuhtot,

darum haben wir keinen Sattel 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (28. März 2007)

@Exekuhtot
also die rippen sind vorne direkt am brustbein über einen knorpeligen anteil verbunden. Knorpel heilt sehr schlecht da er meistens nicht durchblutet ist (nur anteilsweise und an bestimmten Stellen) deswegen bleiben Ohrringlöcher auch meist offen, als Beispiel; oder ein gerissener Meniskus im Knie heilt zb nur an der außenseite weil er hier mit Blutgefäßen versorgt wird und in der mitten nicht.

Sollte also wirklich deine Rippe am Brustbein gebrochen sein wird der Knorpel an sich wahrscheinlich nicht heilen. Später im alter verknöchert dieser Knorpel dann, also wenn du mal richtung Rente gehst wird es auf jeden fall heilen ;-)

Ich hab es auch ab und zu das es da vorne ein bißchen knackt, kann also auch sein das es nur ein bißchen verrutscht und dann später bei einer anderen bewegung wieder einrastet.
Machen kann man bei Rippen generell sowieso nichts. Selbst wenn du dir noch so viele brichst könnte man höchstens eine kleine Platte drauf schrauben. Aber dann bräuchtest du schon eine Rippenserien Fraktur mit mehreren Fragmenten, das man das in Erwägung ziehen würde.
Also gilt:
Schwerzen aushalten und sich halt net stecken 
ev hast du mal glück und es bildet sich eine ausreichend starke bindegewebige narbe um die stelle. Oder du wartest ab bis du alt bist ;-)


----------



## Exekuhtot (28. März 2007)

@Schevron: Danke für die ausführliche Antwort hatte mir sowas schon gedacht..... dann werde ich wohl alt werden müssen. ^^


----------



## Eddigofast (28. März 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> @Exekuhtot
> 
> Machen kann man bei Rippen generell sowieso nichts. Selbst wenn du dir noch so viele brichst könnte man höchstens eine kleine Platte drauf schrauben. Aber dann bräuchtest du schon eine Rippenserien Fraktur mit mehreren Fragmenten, das man das in Erwägung ziehen würde.
> Also gilt:
> ...



?? Rippenserienfraktur ? Wenn Er die hätte , würde Er vor Schmerzen nicht mehr wissen wer Er ist...so ein Schwachsinn !!  Platte draufschrauben ?? Du und Medizinstudent ?? Höchstens 5. Klasse Sonderschule..


----------



## V!RUS (28. März 2007)

Schevron hat doch gar nicht gesagt, dass er eine Rippenserienfraktur haben könnte. 

Cool bleiben.


----------



## AxLpAc (28. März 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Höchstens 5. Klasse Sonderschule..



Eigentor im großen Stil....


----------



## Eddigofast (28. März 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> Eigentor im großen Stil....



ERST LESEN ! DANN SCHREIBEN....


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2007)

leute der junge fährt mit sattel also ignoriert ihn, die sind doch memmen.
 *duck und weg*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> leute der junge fÃ¤hrt mit sattel also ignoriert ihn, die sind doch memmen.
> *duck und weg*


----------



## trialsrider (28. März 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> ERST LESEN ! DANN SCHREIBEN....



lol, alter damit machste dich ganzschön unbeliebt hier! Finde das super vom Schevron das er seine Zeit opfert und allen leuten die Probleme mit ihren Verletzungen haben sone ausführliche Diagnose schreibt. Also wenn du Vollpfosten jetzt daher kommst und meinst was er geschrieben hat kritisieren zu müssen dann bitte doch auf sachlicher Ebene und mit Gegenargumenten und nicht mit sonem Prollgehabe, damit machst du dich nur lächerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (29. März 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> ...Aber dann *bräuchtest* du schon eine Rippenserien Fraktur mit mehreren Fragmenten, das man das in Erwägung ziehen *würde*...



der sogenannte Konjunktiv beschreibt die Möglichkeitsform, somit gilt: 



V!RUS schrieb:


> Schevron hat doch gar nicht gesagt, dass er eine Rippenserienfraktur haben könnte.
> 
> Cool bleiben.





Eddigofast schrieb:


> ERST LESEN ! DANN SCHREIBEN....



daher 5. Klasse Sonderschule auf jeden Fall ein Eigentor -


----------



## Schevron (30. März 2007)

muß ich noch mehr sagen 
ich denke zwecks eigentor usw ist alles gesprochen

THX @ all defenders


----------



## luckygambler (1. April 2007)

ich zitier mich mal selbst  



luckygambler schrieb:


> bin gestern mal wieder auf den rücken gefallen. nach meiner session auf dem nachhauseweg habe ich noch ein paar hüpfer auf dem hinterrad gemacht. dabei wurde das ganze ziemlich hektisch. da musst eich natürlich die starke vorlage durch nen kräftigeren tritt ins pedal ausgleichen, was sofort zuviel rücklage zufolge hatte. ist mir schon zum dritten mal passiert, aber diesmal wars etwas kräftiger. werd das rad wohl heute stehen lassen.
> frage mich ob das ein typischer anfängerfehler ist, oder ob mir das später auch noch passieren wird. zum glück ist mir das auf asphalt passiert und nicht bei den felsen wo ich geübt habe!!! habe schon öfters über nen rückenprotektor nachgedacht und über ein kissen unterm ars**, jedoch sehe ich keinen in den videos damit rumfahren. auf jeden fall werde ich in zukunft immer nur aus sicherer grundhaltung abspringen!!! naja jetzt hab ich ein wenig zeit mein radl zu warten.
> gruss!



habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht? oder war bei euch mmer nur das schienbein dran? hat bei mir übrigens noch nie was abbekommen...


----------



## biker ben (1. April 2007)

also wenn ich jetzt von mir aus gehe, ist mir das nur am anfang passiert.
das selbe mitn schienbein, passiert mir nur noch ganz ganz selten.

denke man fährt einfach viel sicherer und dadurch passiert auch viel weniger, obwohl man "krassere" sachen macht.


----------



## Eisbein (1. April 2007)

die schuldige mauer gelich im background. was am bike kaputt ist wird morgen gepostet.
ganz vergessen noch was dazu zusagen: 
Ja den ganzen tach nur natur gefahren, dann mittagspause, ja und da hat mich diese mauer aber sowas von angefleht, da bin ich hoch. und beim 2. mal ists wohl schief gegangen. naja was will man tun...


----------



## Echo 06 (7. April 2007)

gap von der mauer im hintergrund...
linker Oberschenkel gezerrt..hmpf...kann nicht mehr wirklich laufen, bin froh dass da nix gerissen ist 
*und ne wönzige beule im rahmen...ahhh


ach ja, geiler gesichtsausdruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (7. April 2007)

geile momentaufnahme 
hoffe du bist bald wieder fit


----------



## snipernik (15. April 2007)

1. gute besserung 




2.mir is ma passirt das ich bei meinem bruder seinem bmx von de pedale abgerutscht bin und die pedal arme ware i wie sau lang ^^ dann is mein schien bein stecke geblieben zwischen eastpak und pedal
dann is mir das pedal auch noch den fuß hoch =) da hat ma de knoche gesehe
pics hab ich nicht mehr


----------



## CURTIS100 (16. April 2007)

mich hats gestern auch auf die Fresse gelassen...!
Ich hab nen Bluterguss im linken Knie und muss jetz 4 Tage so ne Schiene tragen 
damit ich mein Knie nich abbiege..!! dann hab ich am rechten Knie, linken und rechten Arm Schierfwunden.... is echt super!! Liege jetz nur auf der Couch rum mit dem laptop..!!! Ich hoffe dass ich bis mittwoch wieder fit bin weil da kommt mein neues HT..!!!


----------



## Icke84 (21. April 2007)

hi,

mich hats heut voll mitn rücken auf ne kante gepackt, geht jetzt aber wieder, bekam bloß kurz kaum luft.

wollt deswegen am fragen wie oft und wie doll seit ihr schon mitn rücken auf ne kante geknallt? is dadürch schonmal nen trialer ernsthaft verletzt worden oder schaffen das die rückenmuskeln in den meisten fällen?

fahr erst seit 5 monaten und da wird mir sowas vielleicht noch öfter passieren. naja man sollt halt doch erst an stufen üben


----------



## dane08 (21. April 2007)

ich zwar eher unüblich bei fahrradtrial aber ich trag nen rückenprotektor


----------



## isah (21. April 2007)

Ich bin auf den ruecken gefallen und hab mir Rueckenwirbel und Rippe(n) gebrochen. Lange Zeit kein Trial, nie wieder (slopestyle) Ski. Schuld war eine ungeflexte Felge. Ich hab danach auch den Dainese Rueckenprotektor getragen.


----------



## luckygambler (21. April 2007)

hm ich glaube ich kaufe mir jetzt auch nen protektor. bin auch schon auf den rücken gefallen, aber zum glück nicht auf ne kante.. hui


----------



## Icke84 (21. April 2007)

mh, hab auch gerade geguckt, gibt ja bei bike-mailorder einige so um die 50

hat einer erfahrung? und wie sehn die unterm t-shirt aus? weil wir der glöckner will aich auch nich aussehn *g*


----------



## isah (21. April 2007)

Sehen komisch aus unterm T-Shirt, ich wollte jetzt keine Panik verbreiten. Ich fahre auch schon lange nicht mehr mit, einfach aufpassen das man hinten booster / stahlflex hat und felge immer schoen flexen, ausser bei versagem in dem bereich muesste es schwer sein auf dem ruecken zu landen.

Den Dainese fand ich beim sidehoppen sehr hinderlich..


----------



## luckygambler (21. April 2007)

naja man könnte sie auch über dem shirt tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (22. April 2007)

Weiss jemand von euch, wie lange man mit nem Kapselriß am Sprunggelenk und Bänderdehnung pausieren muß. Ist jetzt 3 Wochen her und am Knöchel ist noch eine kleine Schwellung.

Mein Körper fängt ohne Trial langsam an zu Degenerieren.


----------



## Schevron (22. April 2007)

offizielle aussage sind 6 wochen.
also die hälfte hast du schon hinter dir 

Natürlich ist es immer auch eine indeividuelle sache. wie schnell heilt dein körper usw.

kannst auf die schwellung noch heparinsalbe und oder zb. ibutop salbe im wechsel, nicht gleichzeitig , drauf machen. ev. abends recht dick und dann ne mullbinde drum. dann kanns über nacht schön einwirken.

Generell kannst du vorsichtig anfangen wenn es nicht mehr wehtut. aber ich würde am Anfang noch tapen oder mir eine Bandage holen
http://www.futuro.de/products/show/?section_id=76

sowas hier zb. gibts in der Apotheke.
die kann man gut im schuh unter dem socken tragen und verhindert extrem bewegungen.
Aber nicht gleich voll stoff. erstmal ruhig angehen lassen. versuchen bißl joggen oder normal radfahren. wenn das ohne probleme geht dann langsam steigern.

Immer bedenken: Schmerzen sind ein warnsignal das man nicht ignorieren sollte. Wenn es also wieder dick wird oder weh tut, aufhören und dem ganzen noch ein bißchen zeit geben


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (22. April 2007)

THX Schevron,

mit meinem Fully fahr ich auch schon. Hab noch ne Rolle elastisches Omnifix von Hartmann. Damit tape ich mich selbst, damit  der Fuss nicht so leicht wieder umknicken kann. Die vom Arzt verschiebenen "Krücken" hab ich nach zwei Tagen in die Ecke geschmissen.

Mit den Schmerzen haste recht. Werd mim Trial wohl noch min. 2 Wochen warten. Das "Ding" aus der Apotheke werde ich mir wohl MOntag zulegen.


----------



## Monty rules (22. April 2007)

Mir ist gestern die kette gerissen! ich wollte von einer 2 stufigen treppe ein gap auf ein brett hüppen und dann kickte ich halt voll rein und krach kette gerissen mit dem kopf voran die treppe runter! aber ich bin trotzdem auf dem brett gelandet, nur nicht so wie ich wollte^^

ja jetzt hab ich einen dicken blauen obeschenkel!

und neue kette ist auch schon wieder drauf!

hatte sowas auch schon mal jemand? und wenn ja was ist euch so an schmerzen zugefügt worden


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. April 2007)

ich denke das ist jedem schon ma passiert  also bei mir was es das schienbein


----------



## trialelmi (22. April 2007)

Monty rules schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern die kette gerissen! ich wollte von einer 2 stufigen treppe ein gap auf ein brett hüppen und dann kickte ich halt voll rein und krach kette gerissen mit dem kopf voran die treppe runter! aber ich bin trotzdem auf dem brett gelandet, nur nicht so wie ich wollte^^
> 
> ja jetzt hab ich einen dicken blauen obeschenkel!
> 
> ...




ja auf der DM in grossheubach ist das einem aus der elite damals passiert allerdings war der stein gute 2 meter hoch und er hatte sich beide arme gebrochen... sehr übel war das


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (22. April 2007)

Trial is ja sooo Gesund!!!!!    











viel spaß´noch jungs!


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (22. April 2007)

Und genau, genau deswegen trage ich Schienbeinschützer UND Knieschützer !!!
Junge was isn passiert ?


----------



## KermitB4 (22. April 2007)

wenigstens schön das schienbein durchgeschossen?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (22. April 2007)

böööh, echt ebschreckend


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. April 2007)

Das wird paar schöne Narben geben Alex   Da wird sich deine Freundin aber net freun  Gute Besserung und kauf dir Schoner


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (22. April 2007)

meine freundin ists gewohnt. ja ist schon sehr tief der mist. habe mir zwei tage vorher neue vp`s gekauft und den inneren käfig entfernt. um es mal zu verdeutlichen wieviel grip die pedale gehabt hat  
bin auf weite gesprungen und bei der landung mir dem rechten fuß vom pedal gerutscht.


----------



## HeavyMetal (22. April 2007)

erinnert mich stark daran!
http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/download.cgi?fil_direct=direct&fil_filename=pedal_cut.mpg

seitdem nur noch mit schützern


----------



## bertieeee (23. April 2007)

nen richtiger mann trinkt darauf nen pils und dann ist die welt wieder i.o.


----------



## dane08 (23. April 2007)

noch ma zu dem rückenprotektor 
ich würde einen empfehlen der keinen bauchgurt hat .ich hab den hier http://www.yatego.com/bergshop24/p,45e80e1ceb8a7,418a77bfac7ec6_8,komperdell-air-shock-vest
schön leicht und gut dürchlüftet trägt aber ein bischen mehr auf als so einer
http://www.yatego.com/skybiker/p,42...protektor-mit-nierengurt-in-allen-größen--s-x
den hatte ich früher für motorradtrial aber der bauchgurt stört mich aufm radl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (23. April 2007)

mit brustpanzer ist vernünftiges fahren schlichtweg unmöglich


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (23. April 2007)

bertieeee schrieb:


> nen richtiger mann trinkt darauf nen pils und dann ist die welt wieder i.o.




DU BIST UND BLEIBST MEIN MANN!!!!


----------



## P.2^^ (30. April 2007)

Siehe Signatur..


----------



## Schevron (2. Mai 2007)

weil ein schlüsselbeinbruch eine typische radfahrer fraktur ist 

Gute Besserung


----------



## P.2^^ (2. Mai 2007)

danke


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Mai 2007)

so mich hats auch mal wieder erwischt.
am sonntag beim training im felsenmeer auf die schulter gefallen. is jetzt irgendwas zwischen schlüssekbein und oberarm stark überdehnt. 4wochen kein trial.......geil....


----------



## Kinimod (3. Mai 2007)

Oh, doch was schlimmeres.

Dann gleich mal gute Besserung Max


----------



## dane08 (4. Mai 2007)

ich muss hier jetzt mal frust ablassen 
also seit anfang letzter sommerferie passiert eine ******** nach der anderen
erst laktoseintollerranz(kann ken milchzucker ab) dann blinddarmentzündung dann handgelenk gebrochen dann schweres schaedel hirn trauma und jetzt lag ich heut schon wieder aufm op wegen nem abzess (große entzündung.)aufgrund dieser ******** musste ich schon 2 mal die schuhle abbrechen und jetzt wo sie grade wieder anfängt kommt dieser verdammte abzess.
langsam ist das echt was für den rekorde tread
sry das ich das jetzt hier ablasse(hat ja nur teilweise trialen als grund) aber ich muss das jetzt einfach mal loswerden


----------



## trialsrider (4. Mai 2007)

armer sack! gute besserung und viel glück für die nächste Zeit!
Und für sowas ist der Verletzungen Thread ja auch da...


----------



## isah (28. Mai 2007)

mein trainingspartner hat sich ne 203 mm bb7 ans rad gebaut.. und gestern nachmittag ist er im krankenhaus aufgewacht, klug wie er ist natuerlich ohne helm unterwegs gewesen.. hat sich also echt mit nem nosewheelie selbst K.O. geschlagen.. hab sein gesicht noch nicht gesehen, aber hat wohl teile vom ohr verloren -.- 

btw der junge faehrt seit ueber 5 jahren, und ist einer der besten fahrer den ich kenne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (28. Mai 2007)

isah schrieb:


> mein trainingspartner hat sich ne 203 mm bb7 ans rad gebaut.. und gestern nachmittag ist er im krankenhaus aufgewacht, klug wie er ist natuerlich ohne helm unterwegs gewesen.. hat sich also echt mit nem nosewheelie selbst K.O. geschlagen.. hab sein gesicht noch nicht gesehen, aber hat wohl teile vom ohr verloren -.-
> 
> btw der junge faehrt seit ueber 5 jahren, und ist einer der besten fahrer den ich kenne...



hart hart bin ja auch schon öfter vorne übergekickpt, aber das ist hart   teile vom ohr verloren


----------



## isah (28. Mai 2007)

der ist ne ganz harte sau, der wird das ueberleben..

muss man sich nur mal vorstellen, hart genug aufs gesicht zu fliegen um sich ko zuschlagen.. ich mein hinterkopf, geht wohl.. aber gesicht.. ohje..


----------



## vollidiot (28. Mai 2007)

Ja, ohne Helm fahren ist recht bescheuert, da äärgert man sich nur tierisch im nachhinein, dass man keinen getragen hat - wenn man sich dann noch ärgern kann^^

Ich will auch noch eben meinen Kram ablassen: Bruch im kleinen Finger und Gesichtsbremse. Da hab ich immer noch ne fette Narbe von...
Dann hab ich mir letztens auch noch das Sprunggelenk gebrochen, allerdings beim skateboard. Jetzt, wo ich 6 Wochen lang zuhause gammeln muss hab ich mir aber überlegt, ich lass das ab sofort mit dem Sk8boarden. Trial ist schließlich das einzig wahre!!!


----------



## Eisbein (31. Mai 2007)

finger gebrochen. kommt davon wenn man als flachländer mal mit nem MTB ne berg runterfährt. ich mag keine räder mit sattel mehr....
hab jetzt gibs und die nice schwester meinte der bleibt so min. 3 wochen. shevron kannst du mir vll. alternativen zum gips vorschlagen??? wollte irgentwie noch die berliner meisterschaften mitmachen die sind in 4 wochen oder so. also falls jemand da erfahrungen hat berichtet mal. 
Achja es ist der linke ringfinger, da ist kurz hinterm gelenk ( das 2.) nen kleines dreieck ab gebrochen....
ich hoffe ich bekomme die röntgen bilder noch nach hause...


----------



## P.2^^ (31. Mai 2007)

alternative zum gips is ,,soft-cast''. is zwar auch fast so hart wie gips,aber etwas flexibler, leichter und durchlüfteter. macht eigentlich jeder arzt..außer im krankenhaus, die benutzen gips


----------



## crap (31. Mai 2007)

Ihr brecht Euch doch die Finger beim ... und nicht beim Radfahren.


----------



## Schinken (1. Juni 2007)

jens du made. von dir hätt ich mal wieder nix anderes erwartet.


----------



## Schevron (3. Juni 2007)

Also als Alternative kenn ich jetzt hauptsächlich die Stack'schen Schienen:





ob die allerdings für einen finger taugen weiß ich nicht. da müßte ich das RöBild sehen.
Ist denn der Knochen gebrochen, oder ist es ein knöcherner Ausriß einer Sehne?

Generell ist an den Fingern Vorsicht geboten. Wenn da was nicht gut zusammen wächst ist die Gefahr groß das der Finger nicht mehr 100%ig gerade wird, oder teilweise steif.

Ich nehme mal an das du ev einen Plasik Gipst hast. Nur am Finger, oder auch bis Mitte Unterarm?

Wie gesagt wäre ich da vorsichtig. Lieber so wie der Comas alles trainieren um mit dem Rest des Körpers fit zu bleiben und den Finger ausheilen lassen. kannst ja dann in der Woche zwischen Gips ab und Wettkampf bestmöglich trainieren. Allerdings auch da nichts übertreiben.

Mein Leitspruch wie immer: lieder eine Woche länger Pause machen und dafür den Rest des Lebens mehr Spaß am Trial!

In diesem Sinne, gute Besserung! und ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2007)

jo bei mir ist direkt nen kleines dreieck am gelenk abgebrochen. ne ich hab traditionellen gips, also in vorm solcher matten bekomme und der gips ist genau 40cm lang sprich 4/5 vom unterarm. jo der wettkampf ist genau in 2 wochen also gips ab unmöglich... trozdem danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Juni 2007)

so muss auch mal wieder flennen.
dachte mir eben so nachdem ich schon 7wochen kein trial mehr gefahren bin und mittlerweile wieder n bissi im fitti trainiert hab, müsste ich wieder n bissi trialtauglich sein. naja, bin aufs bike und nach 5 min hat die schulter wieder gut wehgetan, d.h. wohl noch weiter pause machen......jipiii.....welch eine freude.man sieht sich im herbst....
max


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Juni 2007)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> so muss auch mal wieder flennen.
> dachte mir eben so nachdem ich schon 7wochen kein trial mehr gefahren bin und mittlerweile wieder n bissi im fitti trainiert hab, müsste ich wieder n bissi trialtauglich sein. naja, bin aufs bike und nach 5 min hat die schulter wieder gut wehgetan, d.h. wohl noch weiter pause machen......jipiii.....welch eine freude.man sieht sich im herbst....
> max



OMG noch einer. Hab vor 2 Monaten ne Schulter OP gehabt und hab dann nen Monat Pause gemacht. War dann wieder gut nen Monat schmerzfrei unterwegs und jetzt hat sich die Schulterkapsel entzündet. Bin auch gerade am pausieren. Schulterschmerzen sind echt das allerletzte


----------



## hon1g (15. Juni 2007)

daumen gebrochen :/


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juni 2007)

mein gips ist seit dienstag wieder ab. jetzt gehts zur physiotherapie und dann kann ich hoffentlich in 2 wochen wieder trainineren...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juli 2007)

N'Abend,
Standart:habe mir heute zur Einweihung ein Point Alien 2 Pedal ins Schienbein geprÃ¼gelt : /
Ich glaube,zu dem Pedal und dessen verherende Wirkung muss ich nichts mehr sagen...
MfG Martin


----------



## trialelmi (1. Juli 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> Standart:habe mir heute zur Einweihung ein Point Alien 2 Pedal ins Schienbein geprÃ¼gelt : /
> Ich glaube,zu dem Pedal und dessen verherende Wirkung muss ich nichts mehr sagen...
> MfG Martin




Ã¼bles teil ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2007)

hattest du nicht schienbeinschoner bekommen. Achja der reifen ist echt top...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juli 2007)

Die fahr ich auch fleiÃig,aber du kennst des ja,wenn man was neu bekommen,bzw. etwas geschenkt bekomme D) hat;dreht man erst mal eine "ungeschÃ¼tze" Runde 
Wenn dir der Reeifen gefÃ¤llt,bitte,freut mich


----------



## Trial_Dani (2. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich weiß, das passt nicht 100%ig hier rein, aber ich muss das etz ma los werden.

Woar...etz habe ich seit Freitag abend mir irgendso n scheiß magen-darm zeuch eingefangen, mir ist die ganze zeit kotzübel, bauchschmerzen wie sau, und vor allem ununterbrochen aufs Klo rennen.
mann....dabei wollte ich diese WE so viel Trialen....war wohl nix...

Etz bliebt mir nurnoch mich mit geilen Trialvideos abzulenken.....

Weil pennen konnte ich auch nicht also...samstag nacht nicht und sonntag nacht nicht...weil eben alle 25 Min gehts ab aufs Klo  




Viele grüße
Daniel


----------



## Schevron (2. Juli 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> Standart:habe mir heute zur Einweihung ein Point Alien 2 Pedal ins Schienbein geprÃ¼gelt : /
> Ich glaube,zu dem Pedal und dessen verherende Wirkung muss ich nichts mehr sagen...
> MfG Martin


 
meine schienbeine hatten auch schon die bekanntschaft


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juli 2007)

So,ich habe jetzt nach fast 1 1/2 Jahren meine erste "schlimmere" Verletzung
http://www.hostpix.de/file.php?dat=7p8GV86w.jpg
Also der Belag sich beim Gap verabschiedet hatte,flog ich der LÃ¤nge nach auf den RÃ¼cken,und leider ging einer groÃer Schlag jeweils auf meine Ellenbogen.
Beide schmerzen bei BerÃ¼hrung.Ich hab den Linken abgetastet,und fÃ¼r mich fÃ¼hlt es sich an,als ob dieser runde Knochen in 2 Teile gebrochen ist,Recht fÃ¼hlt es sich gottseidank noch normal an.
Ich kann mich bewegen wie ich will,ich kann auch trialen,es tut nicht mal minimal weh,nur eben bei BerÃ¼hrung tut es arg weh.
Frage:Ist ein Besuch beim Doc zwingend notwendig?Ich hab jetzt eh erst mal eine lÃ¤ngere Pause vor,da ich nicht nochmal auf den "gesprengten" Ellenbogen fallen mÃ¶chte.
MfG Martin


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juli 2007)

sofern irgentwas weh tut immer zum artz gehen martin  das ist immer das besten grade wenns so heftig war, es schnadet nischt wenn der arzt sagt es sei nichts schlimmes...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juli 2007)

Hast ja Recht.
By the way: FÃ¤hrt eigentlich einer von euch Ellenbogenschoner,bzw. warum nicht?Ich werde jetzt gucken das ich in diese Richtung Ã¼berlege.


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juli 2007)

ich habe an meinem fox trikot (longsleve) so pads eigenäht. waren 2 mal schon ganz hilfreich aber ich denke richtige protektoren schrenken die bewegungsfähigkeit ein.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (4. Juli 2007)

Ellbogenschoner schränken einen schon sehr in der Bewegungsfreiheit ein. 
Etwa ein halbes Jahr habe ich einen Schoner am linken Arm getragen, 
aber nur weil ich noch Schrauben im Ellbogen hatte und ziemliche Panik hatte, genau da drauf zu fallen.
Nachdem die Schrauben draußen waren, gab es keinen Grund mehr, dieses unbequeme Ding nochmals anzulegen...

Gute Besserung und gute Nacht.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Juli 2007)

Mir ist diesmal leider auch was passiert am Wochenende.
Beim Training ist mir die Linke Schulter rausgesprungen  
Erstmal schonen 4 Wochen. Hatte Jemand schonmal das gleiche? Wie schauts aus mit Konsequenten Muskel Aufbau?
Der Arzt meinte zwar Operation, aber das kommt noch nicht in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (6. Juli 2007)

Kommt drauf an was da raus gesprungen ist.. Wenn bei dir (wie bei mir) die Bizepssehne aus der Führung im Schultergelenk springt hat Muskelaufbau überhaupt keinen Effekt, dann ist die einzige wirkliche Methode tatsächlich OP. Wobei ich momentan halt fahr soviel geht, weil ich keinen Bock drauf hab was zu flicken wenns nicht wirklich nötig ist.. Wenn die Schulter ausgekugelt war könnte man evtl die stützmuskulatur stärken, normalerweise sind sowas aber Bänderschwächen, und die lassen sich kaum trainieren.


----------



## biker ben (6. Juli 2007)

bei mir springt die sehne auch ab und zu aus der führung, aber nur so 1mal im monat wenns hochkommt.
dann aber hab ich immer noch paar tage danach schmerzen.
mein arzt meinte aber das kommt bei relativ vielen leuten vor und man müsse da nicht umbedingt was machen wenns einen nicht stört/bzw zuoft vorkommt.
und mit dem einmal im 1monat kann ich schon leben.


----------



## jockie (19. Juli 2007)

Wer auch recht oft Schmerzen in den Ellbogen hat...bei mir hat die Dehnübung hier wirklich rasch geholfen:
_Diagnose_: http://www.tennisarm.ch/diagnose.htm
Dehnübung: http://www.tennisarm.ch/behan1.htm#Dehnvorgang


----------



## trialbock (5. August 2007)

Sodele 

hier noch was feines fürn nachtisch 




das rechte bein hats auch bissle mit genommen + knöchel 
aber dad ist kinderkäse  

3 mal vom pedal gerutscht ...
1 mal beim roller 
1 mal von back 2 front gap .. oder wie mann das auch nennen mag !
und 1 mal aus spass an der feude


----------



## Eisbein (6. August 2007)

warum legt man sich keine schienbeinschoner zu wenn mann so oft abrutscht?


----------



## trialbock (6. August 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> warum legt man sich keine schienbeinschoner zu wenn mann so oft abrutscht?



Trage seit 3 jahren jedes mal wenn ich triale welche !
Dies einemal hab ich´s gelassen weil es mega HOT war 
und ich dachte halt mal  ich lass mal bissle luft an die Beine ..


----------



## bike 20 (12. September 2007)

Hab jetzt irgendwas am rechten Knie am Knorbel den nutzst ab und noch irgendwie am miniskus oder wie dat heißt (seit mitte Julie). darf net trialen da hab ichs von jedem tag auf ein tag in der woche beschrängt, dat problem is ich weis net woher dat kommt vom motorradtrial kanns net kommen. wollte mal fragen ob dat schon mal einem von euch passiert is? wenn ich sport mache tuts aber auch net weh.


----------



## dane08 (12. September 2007)

wie alt bist du?
als ich extrem am wachsen war hatte ich auch probleme mit den knien (wenn ich eine tiefe kniebeuge gemacht habe tats weh) hat sich aber wieder gegeben


----------



## bike 20 (13. September 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> wie alt bist du?
> als ich extrem am wachsen war hatte ich auch probleme mit den knien (wenn ich eine tiefe kniebeuge gemacht habe tats weh) hat sich aber wieder gegeben


ich bin jetzt 13 Jahre jung (bin aber schon 1,78 groß) ebenfalls extrem am Wachsen, genau so ists bei mir auch wenn ich mich hocke tuts im Knie weh war aber jetzt schon beim MRT un da hamse vestgestellt das da eben wat am Knorbel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (13. September 2007)

ich hab dann ,aber aus anderen gründen, mitm motorradtrial aufgehört und bin dann nach dem jahr pause auf ein trialbike umgestiegen
hab keinerlei probleme mehr und fahr jetzt schon 2 jahre


----------



## Ju226 (5. November 2007)

ich kram hier mal den thread raus...

nach nicht mal 2 Monaten trialen bin ich samstag mit dem fuß umgeknickt und habs gescheit knacksen gehört und gespürt. Arzt meinte, kann man nicht sagen obs  angerissen oder gerissen ist (oder überdehnt).

aber wenn es geknackst hat, dann muss es eigentlich gerissen sein, oder??? hat jemand ne Ahnung??

Hoffe ich kann in spätestens 2 wochen wieder fahren...

aussehehn tut es so: 

am Tag danach



2 Tage danach



Jule


----------



## Eisbein (5. November 2007)

wo der thread grade hier ist: beim leichathletik schulter ausgekugelt. also auch trial pause. ertsmal nicht so lang muss aber vll. operiert werden weil das sonst immer häufiger passieren wird. im falle einer OP wäre das dann min. 6wochen ausfall. und 10tage gefesselter arm...


----------



## jockie (5. November 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> beim leichathletik schulter ausgekugelt.


Autsch!



Ju226 schrieb:


> aber wenn es geknackst hat, dann muss es eigentlich gerissen sein, oder??? hat jemand ne Ahnung??



Sei doch bitte so nett und mach ein Bild vom kompletten Bein und nicht nur vom Fuß. Dann sieht man die Proportionen der Schwellung und kann das alles viel besser einschätzen. Dann kümmert sich auch Doc Schevron sicher um dein Wehwehchen!  



Ansonsten gute Besserung...euch beiden!


----------



## HeavyMetal (5. November 2007)

der Fuß sieht gut aus
hatte das auch fast so, war im august, im urlaub. ham am strand an nem hang nen salto gemacht und bin ganz blöd im sand stecken geblieben und umgeknickt, hat recht laut geknackt, also so das leute in 15 meter entfernung noch ihr gesicht verzogen haben
konnte dann 3 tage gar nich laufen und hatte noch 2 wochen größere probleme, war aber nich beim arzt, weil ich zu faul war
nach ca 3 wochen hab ich wieder bissel mit radeln angefangen, halt richtig straff   getaped. aber erst nach ca 2 monaten konnt ich wieder halbwegs schmerzfrei fahren und selbst jetz merk ich den fuß manchmal noch 
diverse medizinisch bewanderte menschen meinten, dass ein knall nich unbedingt nen abriss bedeuten muss, es aber durchaus sein kann. wenn das der fall ist, dann sollte sofort ruhiggestellt werden, damit das band wieder an der selben stelle anwachsen kann. aber das is bei dir und erst recht bei mir schon zu spät 
also hoffen dass es nich ab is und wenn doch, dass es zumindest in etwa am richtigen ort wieder anwächst, sonst wird der fuß wohl nicht mehr seine volle belastbarkeit zurückerlangen.


----------



## Schevron (6. November 2007)

Hi Jule,
also knacksen ist nicht gleich durch. Sagen ob das Band durch ist, oder angerissen kann man eh nur mit einem MRT. Macht aber keinen Sinn, da sich  an der Therapie sowieso nichts ändert.
Beim Außenbandriß des Sprunggelenks wird nur ruhiggestellt. Egal ob durch oder angerissen.
Nachdem das zweite Bild schon besser aussieht als das erste würde ich durchgerissen ehr für unwahrscheinlich halten.
Dem kleinen Bluterguß an der Ferse nach ist aber zumindest ein Anriß nicht auszuschließen.
Therapie also: PECH
P - Pause
E - Eis (bei dir nur noch bedingt weils ja schon ein paar Tage her ist)
C - Compression (also Wickeln z.b.)
H - Hochlegen

bzw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dashier. (Aircast)

Wie immer. Belasten mit Köpfchen. Wenns weh tut aufhören. Und langsam mit dem Training anfangen.
Wenns angerissen ist wirds wohl 3-4 wochen gehen, wenns durch ist 6-8 wochen.
Abweichungen sind natürlich möglich, jenachdem wie viel gerissen ist, wie gut deine Wundheilung ist usw.

Bis dahin, Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falko2507 (6. November 2007)

so da kann ich auch was zusagen habe mir den mittelfuß knochen gebrochen bin beim gapen nach vorn gekippt und abgesprungen dabei mit dem fuß unglücklich aufgekommen


----------



## Ju226 (6. November 2007)

erstmal danke.

@eisbein: das hört sich auch eher schmerzhaft an - gute besserung!

@falko2507: auch irgendwie gar nicht gut - ...Gute Besserung auch Dir!



> nach ca 3 wochen hab ich wieder bissel mit radeln angefangen,


bissl radeln nach 3 Wochen   was soll ich denn so lange machen - ich denk mir jetzt schon jeden Abend. hm ne kurze Runde um Block wär schon schön. Wenigstens regnet es! 
Aber das heißt auch, dass es oben schön schneit und ich wollt doch boarden  



> Wenns angerissen ist wirds wohl 3-4 wochen gehen, wenns durch ist 6-8 wochen.


   

@schevron: danke für die infos.
Ich bin ja beruhigt, dass knacksen nicht unbedingt = durch ist! Überdehnung - Anriß oder Riß - ich würd halt nur gerne wissen auf was ich mich ungefähr zeitlich einstellen muss. Deswegen find ichs schon blöd, dass man das nicht wirklich sagen kann (also ohne MRT).

abgesehen davon könnt ich mir echt in den arsch treten, dass ich danach noch unter schmerzen und mit geliehener schiene weitergefahren bin.... so was dummes!

So ne schicke Aircast (mit der man in keinen schuh reinkommt) hab ich bekommen.

Tag 3 sieht übrigens so aus:

Schwellung geht zurück - dafür wirds  ein bissl grünlich.


----------



## falko2507 (6. November 2007)

ju226 danke dir naja ich bin schon seit über fünf wochen daheim mein bein is auch grün und blau gewesen und richtig dick hatte sogar glück wäre fast das sprunggelenk gewesen naja.wie ich sehe haste auch was da wünsch ich dir auch gute besserung.ich versuche auch nächste woche mein esel wieder zureiten.


----------



## Dirty-A (6. November 2007)

einmal die Nase gebrochen


----------



## Ju226 (6. November 2007)

ach verdammt, 5 Wochen! puh, dann wünsch ich dir nächste woche viel glück beim reiten - und nicht übertreiben ;-)


----------



## falko2507 (6. November 2007)

nej pass da schon auf.ich bin jetz übrigens immer noch krank also wäre jetz die 6 woche.immer schön aufpassen beim radeln


----------



## Thiemsche (7. November 2007)

Ist zwar nich mehr aktuell wollt aber auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Hab letztes Jahr die VRBremse an ner falschen Stelle gezogen. Fazit: Flug uebern Lenker und dadurch bis zur Haelfte gespalltener li Daumenknochen. Therapie: Schraube rein und 2 Monate kein Biken.


----------



## V!RUS (7. November 2007)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Ist zwar nich mehr aktuell wollt aber auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Hab letztes Jahr die VRBremse an ner falschen Stelle gezogen. Fazit: Flug uebern Lenker und dadurch bis zur Haelfte gespalltener li Daumenknochen. Therapie: Schraube rein und 2 Monate kein Biken.



Ort Vreden?? Und noch nie von dir gehört? 

Wir können ja mal eine Runde drehen, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Georg G. (7. November 2007)

hab mir am donnerstag vor einer woche in nürnberg zwei platzwunden bei nem spektakulären abgang übern lenker zugezogen..war aber trotzdem geil weils ziemlich am schluss des tages war..


----------



## Thiemsche (8. November 2007)

V!RUS schrieb:


> Ort Vreden?? Und noch nie von dir gehört?
> 
> Wir können ja mal eine Runde drehen, wenn das Wetter passt.



Wohne noch nich lang in Vreden. Und bin noch bis ende Januar in Neuseeland. Aber wenn ich wieder im "gelobten" Land bin sehr gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (1. April 2008)

So ich grabe den Thread mal wieder aus!

mir ist heute beim dirtjump ein malör passiert! meine Kniescheibe ist rausgesprungen! kann jetzt kaum laufen nur humpeln und mein bein schmerzt relativ gut wenn ich es durchdrücken will!

Schevron unser Arzt hast du ne Diagnose? Ne vermutung, und tipps vlt?

zu sehen gibt es den Sturz hier: 

link kommt!....

und noch bilder von kurz vor dem Schmerz!
bin für jede hilfe dankbar!

sind handyfotos:


----------



## SkiZzo (2. April 2008)

Mein Kumpel hat sich bei unserem gemeinsamen training vergangenen dienstag so richtig auf die nase gelegt... besser gesagt auf den mund. ihm ist das HR weggerutscht und dann is er mim mund voll auf die kante von einer palette,  ergebniss: 8 zähne ausgeschlagen. die wurden wieder eingesetzt und jetz muss er mit so ner komischen spange darauf warten bis die festwachsen


----------



## trialsrider (2. April 2008)

aaaaaaaauuuuuaaaaa!!! meiner Meinung nach mit das ekligste und blödeste was einem passieren kann sowas mit den Zähnen...miese sache!

gute besserung!


----------



## SkiZzo (2. April 2008)

richte ich ihm aus... joa war schon ne kranke sache. das geilste war aber auch (er is 13 ich 14) seine eltern waren im urlaub ... höhö und wir kahmen nicht ins haus.. also mussten die nachbarn  ihn ins krankenhaus fahren.-..  nja


----------



## dane08 (2. April 2008)

da wäre ein fullface helm nützlich gewesen aber leider sieht man damit nur die hälfte


----------



## SkiZzo (2. April 2008)

lol der wäre dann aber auch der erste trialer mit fullface helm


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (2. April 2008)

n paar schweizer fahrer machn das... aah uhnd stimmt...unser integral herman der die deutsche fahne hier hochhällt ;-)


----------



## SkiZzo (2. April 2008)

okay. dann hab ich mal wieder was dazu gelernt xD also es gibt sie. trial fahrer mit full-face helm


----------



## Heizerer2000 (2. April 2008)

sag dem Nils,gute Besserung von den Neuburger Trialern
Gruss Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (2. April 2008)

Also nen integral fährt auch n freund von mir (hier im forum Strahd)

Was die Kniescheibe angeht. Wenn die Kniescheibe raus hüpft muß man "nur" das Bein strecken, dann renkt sie sich wieder von alleine ein. Dann kühlen, hochlegen, salbe und wickeln. Ev. kann man auch ein Röntgenbild machen um zu schaun ob was abgebrochen ist.
Wenn es nicht besser wird, ggf. noch ein MRT machen um die bänder beurteilen zu können.

Problematisch wirds wenn die Kniescheibe öfters rausspringt. Dann sollte man was unternehmen. Muskelaufbau zur stabilisierung, und definitiv den Bandaparat überprüfen lassen (MRT)


Wie immer gilt bei Sportverletzungen: PECH

P ause
E is
C ompression
H ochlegen


----------



## SkiZzo (2. April 2008)

klar, richte ich ihm aus. geht ihm auch schon besser. den kriegt man so schnell nit unter^^


----------



## bikersemmel (3. April 2008)

Hi,
ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen das Innenband am Fuß abgerissen.
Bin beim Absteigen nur mit dem halben Fuß auf eine Europalette gestiegen und dann knickte der Fuß nach außen weg:-(

Habe mir von ein paar Leuten sagen lassen dass man das Innenband nicht mehr operieren würde. Das wäre mir auch ganz lieb.
Mittlerweile kann ich auch wieder laufen, sieht dann aber aus wie bei Dr. House ohne Stock.

An die Ärzte hier im Forum: Wann kann ich wieder trialen?

Skiurlaub letzte Woche ging ganz gut, da der Skischuh als Stütze diente.
Ist es denn erfahrungsgemäß empfehlenswert und möglich mit Skischuhen zu trialen???? Dann wäre mein Problem gelöst

LG Semmel


----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2008)

mit skishuhen trialen. ich werds mal testen...

...wenn ich extrem viel langeweile hab 

trotzdem gute besserung dir


----------



## luckygambler (4. April 2008)

ich wollte schon immer mal wissen was ist wenn ein band ganz abreisst. wächst es dann von selbst wieder dran?
gute besserung semmel!

ps. ich hab noch nen 661 ankle dingsbums. damit kannste den fuss fixieren und dich vor umknicken schützen.


----------



## dane08 (4. April 2008)

für alle die ohne helm fahren , so sieht es aus wenn man sich dann zerlegt 
http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/040408113515_128_2879.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkiZzo (4. April 2008)

auaa, woa, sieht ja hart aus -.-


----------



## dane08 (4. April 2008)

jo schon, ist auch nicht gerade angenehm aber das was unter der schädeldecke passiert ist war eig das größere problem


----------



## SkiZzo (4. April 2008)

jo, damit ist nicht zu spielen.


----------



## Schevron (4. April 2008)

Jup stimmt. Innen und Außenbänder am Fuß (Sprunggelenk werden nicht operiert) Die heilen wieder von alleine zusammen, weil sie an ort und stelle bleiben.
Unterstützen kannst du die Heilung mit einer Aircast schiene





Son dingen hier.
das verhindert das seitliche umknicken. Ob man damit trialen kann bzw. sollte...?
Du solltest dem Band schon Zeit geben um zu heilen. Wenn es vor 2 wochen passiert ist, würde ich noch 2-3 Wochen warten. Ggf. kannst du schon vorher ein bißchen anfangen vorsichtig anzufangen. Schmerzadaptiert eben. Nicht über die Schmerzgrenze hinaus, und solltest du in der Zeit nochmal umknicken kann es gut sein das du den Countdown bis zum normalen Trialvergnügen wieder resettest.


----------



## isah (10. April 2008)

Schevron ich hab'n Schnupfen, was nun? So'n ekligen, mit Naseputzen und so...


----------



## apccom (10. April 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Schevron ich hab'n Schnupfen, was nun? So'n ekligen, mit Naseputzen und so...



Mein Name ist isah.
Ich hab zu viele Parfümproben gesoffen. Und doof wie ne Bohrinsel bin ich auch noch.


----------



## isah (10. April 2008)




----------



## Trialkoholiker (16. April 2008)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:


> bin mal von meiner pedale abgerutscht....musste mit 8 stichen genäht werden......das blut ging auch ncihtmehr ausm schu raus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



direkt nach dem vorfall schuh mit kaltem wasser auswaschen.. das funktioniert!


----------



## misanthropia (17. April 2008)

zu rasierten beinen passt am besten nen Minirock *hächl*


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. April 2008)

misanthropia schrieb:


> zu rasierten beinen passt am besten nen Minirock *hächl*


  


Danke für den Tip mit dem kalten wasser...hätt ich mal 6 jahre früher wissen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. April 2008)

komm grade vom schulter spezialisten.
Wegen mehrmaliger Schulter luxation hat man mich dorthin überwiesen.

Ergebnis. Op sollte gemacht werden.
Das heist 6wochen gefesselter arm, und dann weitere wochen bis ich alles halbwegs bewegen kann. Nach einem halben Jahr kann ich dann die schulter wieder halbwegs normal bewegen. 

Naja was solls. eh ich mir die schulter immer wieder auskugle lass ich mich halt operieren.

Will jemand mein bike kaufen? 

: (scherz)


----------



## bikersemmel (22. April 2008)

Vielen Dank Shevron.
Aircastschiene habe ich schon. Und trialen geht damit ganz gut.
Natürlich sind derzeit keine Rekorde drin, aber Rehatrial ist auch ganz nett.

Wünsche allen anderen Leidensgenossen eine schnelle Genesung.

LG semmel


----------



## biker ben (23. April 2008)

ohh man nico, das hört sich aber böse an  

wirst wahrscheinlich schon gemacht haben, falls nicht würde ich mir auf jedenfall noch ein urteil von weiteren ärzten holen, bevor ich so ne krasse op durchmachen würde.
vll gibts ja doch noch ne andere möglichkeit?

auf jedenfall wünsche ich ne gute besserung schonmal.

grüße ben


----------



## luckygambler (23. April 2008)

von mir auch gute besserung!


----------



## Eisbein (23. April 2008)

ben, ja ist schon mist.
Ich war noch nicht bei anderen ärzten aber werde dies nochmal machen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. April 2008)

Pedal ans Schienbein, 7 Stiche. Und das auch noch beim so nem kleinen 5epal Scheiß


----------



## isah (29. April 2008)

Haben sie dich rasiert?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. April 2008)

Zum Glück nicht.


----------



## isah (29. April 2008)

Ich dachte ich koennte dich jetzt im Wir-Rasieren-Uns-Die-Beine-Club aufnehmen, schade. Wir ringen um Mitglieder. Wobei wir ich bin. 

Trotzdem mein Beileid, Sport ist wohl erstmal nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (29. April 2008)

Beine rasiert? Da bin ich mit dabei- seit 2 Jahren

MFG


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. April 2008)

Rasierst ihr euch echt die Beine? Wenn ja aus welchem Grund?
Die Woche fahr ich wohl eher nicht. Sicherheitshalber. 

Was für Schienbeinschoner könnt ihr denn emfpehlen?
Ich hatte zwar noch welche aber hab gestern versucht sie sommertauglich zu modifizieren ->hab die Seiten rausgeschnitten. Nur steht jetzt der Vordere Teil wie ein Stück Karton ab, was absolut ******* aussieht. Modifikation missglückt


----------



## isah (29. April 2008)

> Rasierst ihr euch echt die Beine? Wenn ja aus welchem Grund?



Kommt einfach gut mit den lackierten Fussnaegeln, vorallem wenn man Flipflops traegt.

martin


----------



## Eisbein (29. April 2008)

martin was geht bei dir in Heidenheim ab? Wird da im dorf aller Dörfer nen neuer trend gebohren?


----------



## Schevron (29. April 2008)

ich bin bestimmt schon 6-7 Jahre dabei. Ich hab früher angefangen sie zu rasieren als ich noch XC gefahren bin. Da haben sich die Haare durch die Radhose gepiekst und dann hat er übel gezwickt. Dann hatte ich mich so dran gewöhnt das ich es so viel Schöner und angenehmer finde


----------



## trialisgeil (29. April 2008)

Masochist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (29. April 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> ich bin bestimmt schon 6-7 Jahre dabei. Ich hab früher angefangen sie zu rasieren als ich noch XC gefahren bin. Da haben sich die Haare durch die Radhose gepiekst und dann hat er übel gezwickt. Dann hatte ich mich so dran gewöhnt das ich es so viel Schöner und angenehmer finde



ich hab das problem bei meinen Laufhosen nicht, komisch...

(ich meine diese enganliegenden laufhosen, man nennt sie auch tights)


----------



## Exekuhtot (29. April 2008)

Tight!


----------



## KermitB4 (29. April 2008)

Ja ich rasiere mir echt die Beine. Weil ich MTB-Marathon fahre und Schevron mit dem pieksen echt zustimmen muss. Ausserdem sieht es besser aus und der dreck verfängt sich nicht in dem Urwald.

Meine Schoner sind modifiziert. Bilder findet ihr in meiner Gallerie

mFG


----------



## Luk (30. April 2008)

Lustig lustig, besser als TV!
Weiter weiter


----------



## Jim Space (15. Juni 2008)

sah im ersten moment schlimmer aus als es ist.


----------



## priossus (17. Juni 2008)

hier auch mal ein bild von meinem knie 

hat aua gemacht aber hat mich nicht vom trialen abgehalten


----------



## dane08 (10. Juli 2008)

ich bin vor ca. 8 woche beim sidehop mitm hr abgerutscht und dann gestürzt .
dabei muss ich mir das knie verdreht haben , was genau passiert ist weis ich aber nicht. 
jedenfalls hatte ich den ersten tag extreme schmerzen im knie , am zweiten tag konnte ich aber schon wieder annähernd normal laufen .
nach einer woche war eigentlich wieder alles gut und ich bin wieder aufs rad ,danach tat das knie aber wieder weh . also hab ich nochmal ne woche pause gemacht (hatte auch keine schmerzen mehr ) und bin wieder aufs rad .
danach wieder leichte schmerzen im knie 
dann hatte ich erstmal muskelverhärtungen im ober u. unterschenkel und der fuß drehte nach außen
Ich bin dann erstmal zum orthopäden und hab nen röntgebild vom knie machen lassen
darauf war aber nix zu erkennen
dann bin ich zum masseur um die muskelverhärtungen rausmasieren zu lassen was auch geklappt hat .Seit dem hab ich eig nur gleichegwichtsübungen gemacht
mein problem ist aber ,dass, obwohl die muskelverhärtungen weg sind , sich der fuß immernoch nach außen dreht(geht zum teil auch vom oberschenkel aus) und das knie z.b wenn ich es angewinkelt habe und belaste immernoch schmerzt .Es tut zwar nicht stark weh aber es beunruhigt mich.

hat jemand schonmal ähnliches gehabt?
oder hat irgendeine idee?
meine letzte idee wäre sonst ct vom ganzen bein , was aber sehr aufwändig wäre


----------



## bike 20 (10. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch mit meinem rechten knie so meine probleme. Allerdings dreht sich mein fuß nicht nach außen. Wenn ich mich hinhocke schmerzt es auch. Ich hab das seit einem Jahr, ich war auch schon beim orthopäden die haben dann von mir ein ct gemacht. vor nem dreiviertel jahr haben sie dann gesagt das da was mit dem gewebe am miniskus und so ist. Ich gehe jetzt zur physio. Das Knie schmerzt beim laufen oder so auch nicht, wie gesagt nur beim hocken. Ich habe mich mit der zeit daran gewöhnt.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Juli 2008)

@ dane. lass ein mrt machen und wende dich an einen spezialisten. Oder ein guter sportartz kann meist auch weiterhelfen.

btw. schulterOP ist jetzt genau 4 wochen her, und ich kann schon wieder fotgraphieren. Muss zum schlafen und zur schule und sowas halt noch einen gilchrist-verband tragen, aber der kommt nächstes WE auch ab. Anfang september soll ich wieder fit sein. Momentan ist die bewegung noch eingschränkt. wird aber immer besser, physio hab ich seit dem 2. tag postoperativ.

Achja, schmerzen hatte ich nie welche gehabt, anfangs war ein bisschen wie muskelkater wenn man den arm ein bisschen komisch gehalten hat.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Juli 2008)

Was haste denn mit der Schulter gehabt? Weil ich hab leider ziemlich Weiche Bänder, Ergebnis Schulter springt bei Bunnys raus. OP hatten mir die Ärtze geratten bzw. sollte ich mir mal als Option offen halten. Versuch aber derzeit mit bisschen Training dagegen zuhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (12. Juli 2008)

sowas im knie kenn ich auch.

bei mir ist das allerdings von einer leicht verkürzten sehne und der daraus folgenden überlastung gekommen.
hatte auch schmerzen sobald das knie etwas angewinkelt belastet wurde, also beim pedalieren oder treppensteigen oder auch einfach nur hinsetzen.
zeitweise wars so schlimm dass ich nicht radfahren konnte.

war dann bei meinem hausarzt, der gleichzeitig sportarzt ist.
der hat mir dann eben das mit der sehne erzählt und dass ich täglich die beine ausgiebigst dehnen soll bevor ich ins bett gehe. so soll sich die verkürzung wieder geben.

seit dem habe ich null probleme mehr mit dem knie.

hoffe geholfen zu haben.
dominik


----------



## luckygambler (12. Juli 2008)

hab vor nem monat mal kurz vorm biken die brese etwas mehr nach innen gestellt. da sie dann aber zu sehr nach innen getsellt war, stand mein ringfinger immer unter einer seitlichen spannung. bin das dan mal paar stunden so gefahren. natürlich über die schmerzgrenze hinaus. nach den nächsten paar tagen konnte ich mit dem finger garnicht mehr zugreifen. die komplette muskulatur in diesem finger hatte so eine art supermuskelkater. ist bis jetzt imme rnoch nicht ganz abgeheilt, aber das bessert sich nach und nach. 
kann also davon abraten mit ner unpassenden bremsgriffeinstellung zu fahren. lieber nochmal das werkzeug rausholen und gleich richtig einstellen.


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juli 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Was haste denn mit der Schulter gehabt? Weil ich hab leider ziemlich Weiche Bänder, Ergebnis Schulter springt bei Bunnys raus. OP hatten mir die Ärtze geratten bzw. sollte ich mir mal als Option offen halten. Versuch aber derzeit mit bisschen Training dagegen zuhalten.



bei mir war eine gelenklippe abgerissen, sodas ich probleme mit schulter luxationen hatte. 

Ich wollte halt erst nicht da ich mehr oder weniger leistungs orientiert leichathletik trainiert hatte und ich mir als ziel gesetzt hatte dieses Jahr bei den Deutschen Meisternschaften im Olympiastadion zu laufen/zu springen.
Hätte ich trainieren können und hätte ich keine verletzungspausen einlegen müssen, wäre das vll. was geworden.

Naja letztendlich gings nicht mehr vorwärts, und darauf hin hab ich mir eine überweisung zum schulterspezialisten geben lassen.
Der sagte mir direkt OP, auch aufgrund meiner zukunftspläne (sport studieren) sollte man das machen da das risiko einer Luxation auf 10% reduziert werden kann. Das wars mir wert. Und 6wochen mit verband rumrennen ist jetzt auch nicht so schlimm. Also wenn du mit dem gedanken spielst ich kann dir nur dazu raten. vorher sollte def. ein MRT gemacht werden, um zu wissen obs nicht nur die bänder sind bei dir.


----------



## Thiemsche (16. Juli 2008)

Bänderriss am linken Sprunggelenk. 3-4 Wochen kein Trial. Das kommt davon, wenn man neue Sachen an höheren Kanten ausprobiert. Klappt nicht, abspringen, umknicken, Schei**e brüllen, ins Krankenhaus fahren.
Is mir hoffentlich ne Lehre.


----------



## Thiemsche (28. Juli 2008)

Bunte Füsse fetzen nicht!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (28. Juli 2008)

wie hast du denn das gemacht


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Juli 2008)

Hasste Dir die Bänder abgerißen? 
So schaut ein Fuß danach ungefähr aus.

Gute Besserung!!

Edit: Erst Lesen, dann Posten -.-


----------



## HeavyMetal (28. Juli 2008)

so sah mein fuß vor nen jahr auch aus...und is immernoch dicker als der andere


----------



## Thiemsche (28. Juli 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Hasste Dir die Bänder abgerißen?
> So schaut ein Fuß danach ungefähr aus.



Genauso isses. 
Kann aber schon wieder leicht auftretten und in ein bis zwei Wochen dürfte der Spuk dann auch hoffentlich vorbei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SarahB. (28. Juli 2008)

Voriges Jahr Ende Mai war bei mir eine Bordsteinkante nicht gut für mein re.Ellebogengelenk. Beim Sturz dagegen habe ich mir mein Gelenk so angeknackst das ca. acht Tage später eine komplizierte Luxation daraus folgte.
Ergebnis des Ganzen ca.4h OP und anschließend 6 Wochen einen Fixteur externe getragen, siehe diesen Tread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255211
Vor rund acht Tagen, hatte ich nichts besseres zu tun also erneut unfreiwillig vom Rad zu steigen und genau wieder auf jenem Ellenbogen zu landen. Habe ne saftige Prellung davongetragen. Vielleicht auch mehr, Knochen sind jedenfalls lt.Röngtenbild in Ordnung, nur zwei nicht definierbare Schatten waren noch zu erkennen, warte noch auf Bericht des Radiologen.


----------



## Jonny0r (28. Juli 2008)

Bin mal beim Sprung auf ein Hindernis vom Pedal abgerutscht und hab es mir volles Programm ins Schienbein gehämmert.. hat richtig am Knochen feststeckt musste richtig dran ziehen (zumindest den Eindruck hatte ich in dem Moment..) *PS* waren so stahl Pedale mit zacken ist mit nemm Dirt Bike passiert.

und dann hab ich mal als ich Treppen hinauf gesprungen bin.. wir haben hier im ort so wunderbare stufen zum schützen haus.. die hab ich früher immer geübt von unten nach oben hoch zu springen.. sind rund 70 stufen.. also ne ganz schöne menge..  habs auch sehr oft recht problemlos geschafft.. aber einmal habe ich das gleich gewicht verloren.. wieder ein bissel rüber gezogen um mich wieder zu fangen und ein paar kleine Sprünge auf der stelle zu machen um das gleich gewicht wieder zu finden.. aber aus irgendeinem Grund bin ich von der stufe abgerutscht .. glaub mit dem Vorderrad wars.. ging alles super schnell.. konnte mich nicht mehr halten.. und bin einfach (Richtung stufen runter) gefallen.. und da die stufen sehr steil waren.. hab Ichs auch net geschafft mich abzufangen irgendwie .. ende vom Lied war.. hatte beide Knochen im Linken Arm gebrochen.  Elle und Speiche.. (nein natürlich nicht die spieche im Felge *g*)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen mit Knieschonern? Weil bin vor knapp ner Woche wieder richtig Plump auf die Rechte Kniescheibe gefallen und was soll ich sagen, das Rechte ist mein Problem Knie was das angeht.

Sollten nur Knieschoner sein. Schienbeine sind mir egal das brauch ich nicht, bin Hart


----------



## Jim Space (29. Juli 2008)

die sind gut, nach ein paar minuten merk ich sie nicht mehr, aber man schwitzt man wie die hölle und man muss schuhe und evtl hose ausziehen um sie anzuziehen

geh am besten mal in den nächsten bmx laden und lass dich beraten


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Juli 2008)

Sowas wie einen Kompetenten Radladen haben wir hier leider Gotte nicht


----------



## JP Trialer (6. September 2008)

so sieht mein bein aus 

sexy sexy wenn man im freibad iss xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (6. September 2008)

Treffen sich ein VP und ein Schienbein ..........


----------



## JP Trialer (6. September 2008)

jaa das kenne ich gut xD


----------



## bike 20 (7. September 2008)

Ist mir vor 2 wochen passiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## trialbock (7. September 2008)

umgeknickt!


----------



## speedy_j (7. September 2008)

trialbock schrieb:


> umgeknickt!



mit verdacht auf bänderanriss mal bitte zum arzt! die blutungen deuten darauf hin.


----------



## trialbock (7. September 2008)

jup!Ich war nen tag danach im kranken haus , schön verband bekomme  und die nachricht das nix gebrochen ist und bänderdehnung / anriss . Mehr konnte der  DOC dort nicht sagen .


----------



## speedy_j (7. September 2008)

wie haben sie denn das "nix gebrochen" festgestellt? nur röntgen?
wenn ja und du weiterhin schmerzen hast, dann nochmal hin und ein MRT machen lassen.
ich habe zur zeit ebenfalls ein haarriss im schienbein, aufgrund vom einem umknicken des fußes, den man beim röntgen nicht gesehen hat.


----------



## trialbock (7. September 2008)

was ist ein MRT ??? 
ja ich habe es röntgen lassen . 

Ich geh morge zum hausarzt.

also den ersten Tag konnte ich nicht auftreten, aber heute ging es deutlich besser . 
War auf dem World Cup mit krücken ^^


----------



## Eisbein (7. September 2008)

Magnetresonanztomographie  5s bei google und du weist bescheit. 

Ähnlich wie CT, aber das wirst du dann sicherkich auch nicht kennen. 

Würde vll. mal zum orthopäden gehen!


----------



## speedy_j (8. September 2008)

@trialbock
wie jetzt schon gesagt wurde, geh zum orthopäden. es ist besser, wenn da noch mal jemand drüber schaut, der richtig ahnung von der sache hat. du musst auf jeden fall noch eine schiene bekommen, die den knöchel fixiert. da reicht ein verband nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (8. September 2008)

ab mittwoch schiene 4 wochen


----------



## speedy_j (8. September 2008)

ja, so hat es bei mir auch angefangen. wird schon wieder.


----------



## SarahB. (10. September 2008)

Hi Jungs & Mädels,

Ich lese hier von Schiene tragen - schön und gut - mir hatten sie nach meinem ersten Sturz im Jahre 2007 auf den re.Ellenbogen auch ne Gipsschiene verpasst - Ergebnis war das das Gelenk trotzdem luxierte aufgrund eines Bandabrisses, das im Röntgenbild ja nicht zu sehen war. Hätte man damals schon einen MRT gemacht, hätte man vielleicht früher handeln können.

Durfte dann auf den OP-Tisch und sechs Wochen lang einen Fixateur externe tragen.







Vor ca.sechs Wochen bin ich ja erneut drauf gefallen, kam aber recht glimpflich davon. Orthopäde ordnete sicherheitshalber ebenfalls einen Kernspin an. Habe am 11.9 Termin bei ihm, um den Befund zu besprechen. Da ich aber kaum noch Schmerzen habe, hoffe ich mal, das die Sache dann keine weiteren Konsequenzen nach sich zieht...

LG
Sarah


----------



## Fabi (14. September 2008)

Falls sich vielleicht jemand gewundert hat, warum ich heute so abrupt von der ODM abgereist bin, oder wer einfach nur gaffen möchte:
















Betonröhre bremste Fall.


----------



## trialisgeil (14. September 2008)

Oh verdammt! Wünsche gute Genesung!


----------



## isah (14. September 2008)

Jo gute Besserung, ganz üble Sache. Sind noch andere Zähne betroffen?

martin


----------



## tha_joe (14. September 2008)

Gute Besserung Mann! Das sieht übel aus....mir wurde gerade ein bisschen übel...


----------



## Fabi (16. September 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Sind noch andere Zähne betroffen?


Nach mehreren Untersuchungen wurde festgestellt: Die anderen Zähne sind intakt und dürfen bleiben. Es besteht dennoch ein Restrisiko, dass der andere Schneidezahn evtl. noch raus muss, falls der Nerv beschädigt ist.


----------



## Gralmaster88 (16. September 2008)

Ich hab mir heut Morgen den kl. Zeh am linken Fuß gebrochen. 
(Man hat ja noch nicht genug Probleme.)

Jedenfalls muss ich mal schaun ob ich damit noch biken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (16. September 2008)

darf man hier in den thread schreiben wenn man sich fast kastriert?
denke schon, also  nachdem ich das balancieren nun recht gut drauf habe, machte ich mich wieder an die basics ala sidehop und co.
wollte auf ne bank springen, also von hinterrad aus, was mache habe ausversehen die bremse nicht richtig angezogen rutsche von den pedalen, da versucht mich abzufangen und den rahmen habe ich mich ganz knapp unterm sack drauf geknallt.

heißt ich bin auf den rahmen gerutscht dan von rahmen runter auf den boden.

das ist ja nochma gut gegangen


----------



## DerandereJan (16. September 2008)

Also ich kann euch sagen.... ich komm vom Skaten...... in den letzten vier Jahren: Elle und Speiche rechts, und zwei Jahre später Ellbogen und Handgelenktrümmer links......... morgen früh halb acht kommt die Platte mit ELF !! Schrauben raus...... ich bin froh, das ich beim Bergfahrradfahren einen Sport gefunden habe, der nicht so riskant ist!! 
Grüße Jan


----------



## locdog (18. September 2008)

Fabi schrieb:


> Nach mehreren Untersuchungen wurde festgestellt: Die anderen Zähne sind intakt und dürfen bleiben. Es besteht dennoch ein Restrisiko, dass der andere Schneidezahn evtl. noch raus muss, falls der Nerv beschädigt ist.



erst mal gute genesung. mein freung bei der WM in italien hat sich auch beim warm machen einen schneidezahn beim kontakt mit dem vorbau raus gehauen. dabei hatte er noch ein zahnaparat drauf der sich in das ganze zahn fleisch reingeschnitten hat!


also, das man den zahn ziehen mus um die nerven zu behandeln wie in deinem fall ist TOTALER BLODSIN. wen es sein mus, simpel ausgefur, last man die nerven fachgerecht absterben in den man nen loch von der inneren seite macht eine speziele flussigkeit reinspritz und das mit einer kurzeitigen blombe fur 1-2wochen zu macht und dann es wieder sauber macht und mit einer entgultigen fullung zu macht. 
der zahn ist dan defakto tod aber sonst ist aller ok. das heist der wird nicht dunkel oder so (wen man es gut macht), man hat immer noch seinen eigenen zahn.

wocher ich das weis, nun ja, sagen wir mal, das weis ich von eigentlich den besten zahnarzten des landes, der all zu oft vergeigte bechandlungen koriegieren muss oder sogenante "unmogliche falle" lossen muss und das auch sehr oft aus nem auslaund wie deutschland 

ALSO, wen der arzt dier den zahn ziehen will hau bloss ab und suche nen besseren der was in ne birne hat und nicht geld geil ist ! (implant so etwa 2000E und der kann auch trotz besster behandlung nach einger zeit wieder abgestosen werden !)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es hier Erfahungswerte zu soetwas?







Beim unfreiwilligen Absteigen habe ich gegen etwas getreten.. Auftreten geht noch gar nicht so wirklich, und fÃ¼hlt sich an als hÃ¤tte ich ein Ei als Zeh (Schwellung) 

WÃ¤re ja gerne am Wochenende wieder fit.. fahren geht ohne Probleme, aber sobald ich den FuÃ mal absetzen muss, wenn ich z.B. einen Treter nicht stehe, tut es hÃ¶llisch weh.
Die Woche fahr ich erstmals nichtmehr, eventuell tut sich ja etwas..


----------



## tha_joe (1. Dezember 2008)

Bin kein Mediziner, aber ein Kollege von mir hatte sowas mal vom Fußball, der Zehen war gebrochen, aber außer schonen und zusammenwachsen lassen war da nix, hat halt ein bisschen gedauert, wurde dann aber wieder gut, glaub so nach zwei Wochen. Gruß Joe


----------



## SarahB. (2. Dezember 2008)

Bin auch keine Medizinerin,
an deiner Stelle würde ich zum Arzt gehen und das vielleicht sicherheitshalber mal röntgen lassen.
Könnte ein Bruch mit Blutungen ins Gewebe sein, könnte aber auch nur ne Prellung sein, die schmerzen oft mehr, als ein Bruch.

Sarah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (2. Dezember 2008)

also wenns ein bruch is, is sicher nach 2 wochen noch nich wieder alles paletti, aber könnt auch durchaus ne prellung sein, das tut schweine weh. aber mehr als bissel schonen kannste da wirklich nich machen. kannst dir ja irgendwie die zehen zusammenbinden oder so, damit du die eine zehe nich nochmal wegknicken kannst


----------



## Dieselwiesel (2. Dezember 2008)

Fabi schrieb:


> Falls sich vielleicht jemand gewundert hat, warum ich heute so abrupt von der ODM abgereist bin, oder wer einfach nur gaffen möchte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin durch Zufall auf den Fred gestoßen (leider während dem Essen...).
Nachdem ich die Bilder gesehen habe ist mir aber wieder klar geworden warum ich Fahrräder zum fahren (nicht zum springen!) benutzte und stattdessen dem Freestyle Sport auf dem Wasser fröhne (da gibts keine Betonröhren).

Nix gegen euch!!!
Ich will damit nur sagen das ich zuviel muffensausen für den Trialsport hätte.
Bin ja schon froh das ich vom Alpen-X heile nach hause gekommen bin....


----------



## jan_hl (3. Januar 2009)

Zählt eine ich-triale-auch-bei-schnee-und-eis-in-kurzer-hose-durch-die-gegend bedingte grippe auch als Verletzung? 

Scheiss Wetter, ich hoffe es ist bald wieder Sommer...


----------



## Eisbein (3. Januar 2009)

ich würde es als psychische Störung einordnen


----------



## tha_joe (21. Januar 2009)

Tja, gestern nach dem Büro noch ne Runde gedreht, obwohl ich nicht so richtig fit war, und dann noch kalt zu greedy gewesen, beim Droppen völig abgef*ckt abgestiegen, der Lenker stand hochkant, und ich mit vollem Kampfgewicht auf das rechte Ende des Lenkers. Mit der rechten Brust. Der Lenker hat erstmal nen schönen Einschlag gegeben, von dieser Aufschlagsstelle mit Lenkerdurchmesser hab ich mir den Lenker dann vollends alle andren Rippen abwärts gezogen. Lungenschock, ging aber schnell wieder vorbei, schlecht war´s mir wie Sau, und ein bisschen zittrig. Da ich den Eindruck hatte, dass mindestens eine Rippe nachgegeben hatte, bin ich noch in die Ambulanz. Gott sei Dank ist keine Rippe ganz durch, Leber und Lunge haben auch nix abgekriegt, also nix ernsthaftes außer ne Portion Schmerzen. 
Tja, muss ich wohl draus lernen, schlafen, atmen ist nicht so lustig, Husten, Niesen und Lachen sind tierisch. An biken ist nicht zu denken, ich hoffe dass ich nächste Woche wieder den rechten Arm und die Brustmuskulatur belasten kann.





-- was hab ich draus gelernt --
- immer vernünftig aufwärmen, bevor es an mein persönliches Limit geht, oder auch bloß in die Nähe
- man kann aus jeder Situation richtig bescheiden absteigen
- Bike beim Sturz versuchen loszulassen, ist halt blöd, weil man da immer zugreift wenn was schiefläuft, man will sich eben festhalten.
- ab jetzt nur noch mit Brustpanzer! Hätte mich ja fast perforiert!  Dahin geht der Trend beim Leichtbau...Bodymodding!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Januar 2009)

Krassen Urwald hast Du da gezÃ¼chtet 




Sieht nicht schlecht aus, gute Besserung.


----------



## voytec (22. Januar 2009)

tjo.. sowas hate ich nach mainz session ^^ rippen waren nicht durch aber ich merke da irgendwelche verformung o_0


> schlafen, atmen ist nicht so lustig, Husten, Niesen und Lachen sind tierisch


woher kenn ich es 
bei mir sind schon ca. 4 wochen   vergangen aber bin immernoch nicht fit :/:/
arzt sagte bis 6 wochen kann es dauern 

greetz voy


----------



## locdog (22. Januar 2009)

dem Pawel Reczek hat sich mahl der lenker in dem bauch gebort, beim sturz. war nicht lustig....haste noch gluck im ungluck gechabt


----------



## tha_joe (22. Januar 2009)

@ Martin
Sind wir hier im Bodybuilding Forum oder bei Fit for Fun? ;-) Im Winter rasier ich nicht, das ist mir zu stressig....Urwald FTW! 

@ Voytec
Hör mir auf...4 Wochen? Ich will am Dienstag wieder fahren! Aber bis jetzt befürchte ich...naja, nicht drüber nachdenken...

@ locdoc
Das habe ich mir hinterher überlegt, dass das eigentlich auch passieren kann, dass der Lenker durch die Haut geht! Ich hab dann aber lieber gar nicht drüber nachgedacht, da wird mir ganz anders!


----------



## Eisbein (22. Januar 2009)

hatte nur mal ne harmlose rippenprellung. Bin aber erst nach 4 wochen zum arzt weil es nicht besser wurde, hatte beim sprinttraining immer schmerzen beim atmen gehabt und auch bei der bewegung algemein. 

Ich hab so eine komische bandage/manschette bekommen. die hatte den sinn, dass sie den bereich in dem die prellung war gestützt hatte und sich das ganze damit gut erholen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (22. Januar 2009)

@ joe

oh ****, sieht ja derp aus . 

wünsch dir gutes abheile


----------



## locdog (22. Januar 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> @ locdoc
> Das habe ich mir hinterher überlegt, dass das eigentlich auch passieren kann, dass der Lenker durch die Haut geht! Ich hab dann aber lieber gar nicht drüber nachgedacht, da wird mir ganz anders!



woohlmoglich hat dein urwalt die reibung verringert so das der lenker durchgerutsch ist, und nicht durch  ....gute besserung.

....am gefarlichstem finde ich winter das die schaumstoffgriffe anfangen sich sehr leicht zu drehen, es bracuth nicht viel dammit man nur noch den griff in der hand halt ;(


----------



## woopy (22. Januar 2009)

Hier mal einen kleinen "Einblick" bei mir ...












Trümmerfraktur des Fersenbeins, Trummerfraktur des unteren Sprunggelenkes und irgendwo war noch ein Bruch im Mittelfussknochen aber den hat man dann links liegen lassen


----------



## Trialstriker (22. Januar 2009)

BITTE !
hab ich was verpasst, wie hast du dir den den fuß so gebrochen.
das musste mir mal erzählen sieht recht mieß aus


----------



## woopy (22. Januar 2009)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> BITTE !
> hab ich was verpasst, wie hast du dir den den fuß so gebrochen.
> das musste mir mal erzählen sieht recht mieß aus



Mir hat ein Auto den Weg abgeschnitten. Es ist rechts abgebogen und hat nicht in den Rückspiegel geschaut. Ich bin mit rund 30 km/h gekommen und hab irgendwie falsch reagiert und den Fuss zum Schutz oder so entgegen gestreckt ... rumms. Sonst war alles tiptop, nicht einen einzigen blauen Fleck, sogar die Kleider waren noch heil aber der Fuss war dann ein klein wenig Matsch 

Wär wohl besser gewesen ich wär schneller gekommen, dann häts nicht mehr gereicht um den Fuss zu strecken und ich wär simpel drüber geflogen.


----------



## locdog (22. Januar 2009)

das sieht ja fies aus :|
ich hab mal gehort das ein fersenbeinbruch sich niemals ganz zusamenwachst....hat sich da was inzwischen geandert ??


----------



## woopy (23. Januar 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> das sieht ja fies aus :|
> ich hab mal gehort das ein fersenbeinbruch sich niemals ganz zusamenwachst....hat sich da was inzwischen geandert ??



Das ist schon ein bischen eine heikle Sache. Wohl das dümmste was man brechen kann. Zuerst wollte man mich hier in einem regionalen Spital behandeln. Dass hab ich dann abgelehnt und hatte das Glück an einen super Spezialisten zu kommen.

Zusammen wachsen tut es schon. Es können aber dennoch Beschwerden bleiben. Früher konnte man insbesondere die Gelenke nicht operieren ... heute geht das wenn man den richtigen Chirurgen hat. Auch wurden früher noch Platten eingesetzt ... macht man heute auch nicht mehr.

Wird also schon gut kommen!


----------



## gtbiker (23. Januar 2009)

3facher Sprunggelenksbruch, OP vor exakt 2 Wochen, Bilder von gestern.
Tiefe Fäden sind bereits gezogen.


----------



## SarahB. (23. Januar 2009)

@ joe:
Tja, da hast wohl noch mal Glück im Unglück gehabt würde ich mal sagen, hätte auch schlimmer ausgehen können.. "Schönen" Urwald hast da gezüchteT ( manche stehen drauf - ich nich ! )
Wünsch dir noch gute Besserung

@gtbiker
"Nette" Narbe, so ähnlich sah das auch an meinen re.Ellenbogengelenk vor zwei Jahren aus, als mir da eine komplizierte Luxation wieder gerichtet wurde. Heute sieht man zum Glück nicht mehr all zu viel von der Narbe. Was noch deutlich sichtbar ist, sind die Stellen wo die Pins des Fixateurs durch die Haut schauten.
Ich wüsch auch dir gute Besserung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (30. Januar 2009)

Nach den heftigen Bildern hier mal was harmloseres. Heute beim Fahren umgeknickt. Is aber alles heile nur etwas geschwollen. Hätt danach nicht noch 2 Stunden weiterfahren sollen:


----------



## trialisgeil (30. Januar 2009)

Oh oh... hast aber wacker durchgehalten!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (31. Januar 2009)

*lach* trialer methalität


----------



## tha_joe (31. Januar 2009)

Hohoooo! 1A Schwellung! Gute Besserung sag ich....
Meine Rippen machen mir immer noch zu schaffen, überhaupt keine Besserung, war zwar zwischenzeitlich wieder fahren, aber das macht keinen Sinn, man fährt die ganze Zeit total gehemmt, weil man dem Schmerz ausweichen will, der bei bestimmten Bewegungen kommt. Ich geb der Sache jetzt noch ne Woche, dann hoffe ich dass es langsam besser wird.


----------



## LBC (31. Januar 2009)

Trialar schrieb:


> Nach den heftigen Bildern hier mal was harmloseres. Heute beim Fahren umgeknickt. Is aber alles heile nur etwas geschwollen. Hätt danach nicht noch 2 Stunden weiterfahren sollen:



willkomen im club 
ps. wann wirds mal wieder sommer, ich kotz ab


----------



## TrialerPhil (6. Februar 2009)

Hab mir gestern mal schön das pedal ins Knie gehauen... war recht angenehm 
Laufen konnt ich heute dan auch fast nicht mehr 
aber  moin gehts wieder aufs Bike 
Trialer kennen keinen schmerz  *versuch dran zu glauben*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian G (6. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube wen jemand Schmerzen kennt dann Trialer


----------



## TrialerPhil (6. Februar 2009)

ich habs gemerkt


----------



## fmxdave (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Mal ne kleine Schilderungen von meinem letzten größeren aua..zwar nur beim Artverwandten des Downhill
Passiert beim Freestylemotocross..
Fmx Contest bei uns in Tirol,Rampe 20m ,probieren muss ich es,5 mal grad so rübergekommen,Publikum begeistert über meine Versuche halbwegs normal über die Rampe zu springen,Adrenalin schießt in unendliche Höhe,1mal noch da probier ma einen Heelclicker-Ergebnis nur 19m weit gekommen,genau auf die Kante, die ganze Wucht hat mein rechter Fuß aufgefangen:
Schienbeinkopf 2mal gebrochen,Patellarsehne ausgerissen,hinteres und vorderes Kreuzband gerissen,linker und rechter Meniskus gerissen,interessante Stellung des Fußes wußte gar nicht wie beweglich ich bin...
3 Jahre später,etliches Training und viel Schmerz alles wieder topfit!

Dachte mir beim Downhill ist das Verletzungsrisiko kleiner-hab mich wohl getäuscht,trotzdem wird nicht mehr zurückgewechselt,Radln is einfach es geilste....

Hier noch ein paar Pics die der nette Doc im OP geschossen hat..(die grausigen sin in meiner Gallerie)

greetz und eine unfallfreie Saison!


----------



## bike 20 (15. Februar 2009)

der Grund warum ich Motorradtrial fahre, sieht schon lecker aus.
Musst aber wirklich en netten doc haben, der davon Bilder macht.


----------



## ravyGER (16. Februar 2009)

mensch wenn ich mir das hier angucke bin ich ja bis jetz richtig glimpflich davon gekommen^^. 

bis jetz nur 2 gebrochene zehen(womit man auch noch auto fahren kann bis zum arzt nur bremsen is schei** und halt jedemenge narben im schienbein , aber ich glaube das kennt ihr ja .


----------



## Trial_Dani (20. Februar 2009)

ravyGER schrieb:


> und halt jedemenge narben im schienbein , aber ich glaube das kennt ihr ja .



ich weiss, warum ich nur mit schienbeinschoner fahre!


----------



## Hansi1303 (20. Februar 2009)

ich fahre auch fast nurnoch mit schienbeinprotektoren...gestern bin ich dann einmal ohne gefahren weil ich gedacht habe da stoß ich mir sowieso nix...war ein großer fehler!!


----------



## Trial_Dani (20. Februar 2009)

Hansi1303 schrieb:


> ich fahre auch fast nurnoch mit schienbeinprotektoren...gestern bin ich dann einmal ohne gefahren weil ich gedacht habe da stoß ich mir sowieso nix...war ein großer fehler!!



du willst etz nicht sagen, dass wenn du einmal ohne fährst, dass dann gleich was passiert ist oder???
oha


----------



## Eisbein (20. Februar 2009)

Hansi1303 schrieb:


> ich fahre auch fast nurnoch mit schienbeinprotektoren...gestern bin ich dann einmal ohne gefahren weil ich gedacht habe da stoß ich mir sowieso nix...war ein großer fehler!!



aus dem grund hab ich mich für immer ohne entschieden. I-wann merkst du einfach nichts mehr. Der punkt ist bei mir erreicht.

Ist nur blöd, wenn es nach drei tagen immer noch am bluten ist 

vll. mal mit nähen anfangen


----------



## Trial_Dani (20. Februar 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> aus dem grund hab ich mich für immer ohne entschieden. I-wann merkst du einfach nichts mehr. Der punkt ist bei mir erreicht.
> 
> Ist nur blöd, wenn es nach drei tagen immer noch am bluten ist
> 
> vll. mal mit nähen anfangen



ich mache mir doch keine narben für die ewigkeit, nur weil ich zu faul bin die schoner anzuziehen?!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (20. Februar 2009)

Trial_Dani schrieb:


> du willst etz nicht sagen, dass wenn du einmal ohne fährst, dass dann gleich was passiert ist oder???
> oha


doch ist so, einmal hab ich meine gesucht und nicht gefunden, da hab ich mir gedacht fährst du mal ohne und dann is es passiert. Bis jetzt zum glück nur 3 mal an der selben stelle und das ganze schienbein von oben bis unten.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Februar 2009)

ich fühl mich in so dinger ziemlich eingeschränkt, vll. hat ich bis jetzt immer die falschen gehabt.

Und ja, ich bin zu faul die dinger anzulegen, wenn ich nur mal eben für 10-20 vor der türe fahre...


----------



## Trial_Dani (20. Februar 2009)

hmm...da hab ich glück....
meine spür ich gar nicht beim fahren...


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. Februar 2009)

so etwas passiert beim filmen (!!!) in Frankfurt am Römer. Bei den Aufnahmen von Max. 
Ich will einfach nur zum Rucksack gehen und zusammenpacken, gucke so an der camera ob sie aus ist etc, und nehme die kleine Mauer nicht richtig war. Die Bestand nämlich aus unebenen spitzen Steinen. Ich hab nicht richtig draufgelatscht, bin nach vorn gefallen und hab mir dabei ganz ordentlich ins bein geschnitzt- der camera ist nix passiert.
Komisch: Den Schmerz nahm ich kaum war, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt Schmerztabletten verschrieben gehabt habe. Eine gute Stunde filmte ich noch weiter, erst auf nem Klo fiel mir auf, dass die ganze Hose blutig war, die Socke vollgesogen...
Man konnte es gar ein wenig aufklappen, sodass der Knochen zu sehen war. Unglaublich weiß! Nach einer kleinen Irrfahrt in Frankfurt (wenn man ein Krankenhaus sucht findet man´s nie) und drei Stunden in der Notaufnahme war es mit 14 Stichen genäht worden.





max filmte ich übrigens am 09.02.2008 - er trägt da kurze Hose: Zweistellige Temperaturen und Sonnenschein.


----------



## trialisgeil (20. Februar 2009)

:kotz:jetzt is mir schlecht...
Wenns wenigstens beim Radeln passiert wär! Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## Eisbein (20. Februar 2009)

björn musste das sein, Zum frühstück wäre es ja noch gut gewesen. Ich kann jetzt nicht mehr schlafen


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. Februar 2009)

ich wollte euch nur zeigen, dass ich mich für die DVD ins zeug gelegt hab ;-)



> Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


ist ja schon ein jahr her.


----------



## trialisgeil (21. Februar 2009)

Oh, da hab ich wohl was überlesen!
Naja ich hoff es hilft trotzdem noch was, auch n Jahr später!


----------



## Trial_Dani (23. Februar 2009)

Echo 06 schrieb:


> gap von der mauer im hintergrund...
> linker Oberschenkel gezerrt..hmpf...kann nicht mehr wirklich laufen, bin froh dass da nix gerissen ist
> *und ne wönzige beule im rahmen...ahhh
> 
> ...



geiler helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echo 06 (23. Februar 2009)

das ist ja asbach 

aber wenigstens schienbeinschoner drunter


----------



## SarahB. (24. Februar 2009)

mr.limelight zeigts mal wieder deutlich, man kann auch ohne Fahrrad sich auch schon ganz schön verletzen. Selbst wenn´s nur als Fußgänger ist. Ich wusste gar nicht, das es am Römer solch spitze Steine gibt...

Im Frühjahr 2008 hab ich mir an Beim Reinigen eines Alleschneiders den halben Fingernagel bis tief ins Nagelbett aufgeschnitten, das hat auch ordentlich geblutet. Und als mir einige Tage später mein Mann beim einräumen des Einkaufes auch noch etwas schwerers genau auf diese Stelle fallen ließ, hob der angerizte Nagel sich so weit aus dem Nagelbett, das ich ihn hab chirurigisch habe entfernen lassen müssen.


----------



## Trial_Dani (24. Februar 2009)

SarahB. schrieb:


> mr.limelight zeigts mal wieder deutlich, man kann auch ohne Fahrrad sich auch schon ganz schön verletzen. Selbst wenn´s nur als Fußgänger ist. Ich wusste gar nicht, das es am Römer solch spitze Steine gibt...
> 
> Im Frühjahr 2008 hab ich mir an Beim Reinigen eines Alleschneiders den halben Fingernagel bis tief ins Nagelbett aufgeschnitten, das hat auch ordentlich geblutet. Und als mir einige Tage später mein Mann beim einräumen des Einkaufes auch noch etwas schwerers genau auf diese Stelle fallen ließ, hob der angerizte Nagel sich so weit aus dem Nagelbett, das ich ihn hab chirurigisch habe entfernen lassen müssen.



uhh.....
da bekomm ich schmerzen, wenn ichs nur lese


----------



## bikemechanix (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
die Horrorfotos von MrLimelights Schienbein erinnern mich stark an meinen Unfall vor 2 Jahren. Ich hab mir damals genauso das Schienbein aufgerissen. Allerdings mit den Stahlstiften des Pedals. Bin im Gelände abgestiegen und hab mir das Pedal erst voll ins Schienbein geknallt und noch während das Pedal drin war hab ich das Bein gehoben weil ich garnicht gespürt hab, daß es mir reingeknallt is...
Grüße,
bikemechanix


----------



## DirtFreak 2009 (1. März 2009)

bei mir warns meistens die Finger,Füße(incl. Schienbeine) und öfter mals gesicht und der Rücken^^

Was habt ihr für Trial Bikes?
und wies haben alle Trial bikes hinten die hs33??^^


----------



## KAMIkazerider (1. März 2009)

das siehst du am bessten hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (18. März 2009)

und täglich grüßt die pedale


----------



## tha_joe (18. März 2009)

Lecker! Die oberen gehen noch, aber das untere, das ist ein schönes Loch! An dem wirst noch ne Weile Freude haben...gute Besserung!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. März 2009)

Ãhnliches habe ich gerade ebenfalls zu verschmerzen. Bei mir heilt das aber nie lÃ¤nger als zwei Wochen. 
Ach ja, nicht wegen dir, nur weil das Ã¶fter mal geschrieben wird 
Ein Pedal, zwei Pedale.


----------



## trialelmi (26. April 2009)

ach shit da wollte man einem schnell was zeigen und dann so. nein ich bleibe aufm rad ich habe balance ... aua und der ellebogen ist auf noch aufgerissen. dabei wollte ich eigentlich heute nach stadtlohn gefahren sein. naja schönen sonntag noch.



 

>>Bilder wurden hochgeladen mit PicUp<<​


----------



## tha_joe (14. August 2009)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Diagnose Ringbandganglion von der Überlastung beim Trial? Hatte das von euch auch jemand? Punktion oder OP, war der Mist rezidivierend? Ich fürchte die Saison ist gelaufen...  Grüße Joe


----------



## kamo-i (14. August 2009)

Was´n SHICE! Das tut einem echt weg wenn mans ließt. Also das dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr viel ist... 

Ich wünsche dir dass das schnell wieder möglichst vollständig behoben wird !!!


----------



## trialbock (14. August 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Diagnose Ringbandganglion von der Überlastung beim Trial? Hatte das von euch auch jemand? Punktion oder OP, war der Mist rezidivierend? Ich fürchte die Saison ist gelaufen...  Grüße Joe



Hey das is ja mal übel . hab das mal mit bilder googel gesucht. 

http://images.google.de/images?hl=d...&um=1&q=Ringbandganglion&sa=N&start=0&ndsp=21

kommt ja kacke . lass das teil wegschneiden .


----------



## kamo-i (14. August 2009)

trialbock schrieb:


> Hey das is ja mal übel . hab das mal mit bilder googel gesucht.
> 
> http://images.google.de/images?hl=d...&um=1&q=Ringbandganglion&sa=N&start=0&ndsp=21
> 
> kommt ja kacke . lass das teil wegschneiden .



"kommt ja kacke" 

...boah shice man! sieht echt nicht lustig aus. aber wegschnibbeln geht doch. und dann sollte doch gut sein, oder? 

wo hast es denn genau?


----------



## tha_joe (14. August 2009)

Ja, kommt kacke!  Echt mal. Bah, die Bilder sind ja widerborstig. Wenn ich das operieren lass, will ich glaub nimmer zuschauen...

Schmerzen sind jetzt seit 5 Wochen da. Übergang Handfläche zu Ringfinger links. Ich hab alles versucht, Voltaren, Schiene, alles ohne Erfolg, ein starker Zug am Lenker bei nem Gap oder so, und es ist als hätte sich nix verbessert. Und der Schmerz ist so heftig, dass ich schon zweimal den Lenker fast losgelassen hab, reflexartig. Also auf Dauer ist das nix. Jetzt gehts erstmal in Urlaub, vielleicht hab ich Glück und der Mist geht von selber weg, die Ärztin hat gesagt manchmal passiert das. Ansonsten kommt echt nur noch das Messer. 12 Wochen Pause. Das gefällt mir nicht daran.


----------



## Trial_Dani (14. August 2009)

naja...ich würde mich für die OP entscheiden...bevor du jetzt ewig damit rumeierst..und hoffst, dass es irgendwie "von alleine weggeht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (14. August 2009)

heftig. ich hoffe für dich, dass es es sich im Urlaub mindert. Aber ich denk es wird wieder kommen wenn du schon dazu neigst es zu bekommen...

Versuch doch bis zum Winter irgendwie mit klar zu kommen und such dir ne Zeit wo es niht soooo schlimm kommt. aber 12 Wochen ist schon wirklich heftig. kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen. ich meine, nachdem es draußen ist muss es doch "nur" noch heilen. 

also 4 wochen sollte da doch auch gut sein, oder? Man man man!


----------



## bertieeee (14. August 2009)

so ich habe mich mal nen hang runter geworfen und das is bei rausgekommen


----------



## echo trialer (14. August 2009)

na leker wa ist das denn bein arm ?????


----------



## Trialside (14. August 2009)

Sieht nach Unterarm aus. Auf jedenfall gute Genesung


----------



## kamo-i (14. August 2009)

Lecker Eiter! =)

Aber sag ma; is das so schon fertig? ich meine; man sieht doch 3 Stiche wenn ich mich nicht teusche, aber da oben ist das schon noch recht offen...

Arzt kein Bock mehr gehabt? Mittagspause?


----------



## bike 20 (14. August 2009)

Mensch Bertieee du machst sachen. 
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Eisbein (14. August 2009)

Bertie ich hörte vom sturz.  

gute besserung!


----------



## luckygambler (14. August 2009)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## oOMetropolisOo (14. August 2009)

Mir ist da auch mal was echt. krasses passiert...
bin ganz normal eine tableline gespungen.. nichts außergewöhnliches, keine tricks...
den ersten sprung hab ich perfekt genommen und bin super in die landung gekommen...
den zweiten bin ich aus irgendeinem grund total nosie gesprungen und mit dem vorderrad auf der kante aufgekommen...
bin dann mit meinem gesicht ( hatte nur eine halbschale auf) auf dem nächsten absprung gelandet...
naja... irgendwie hab ich es geschafft mir den unterkiefer von innen einmal komplett abzureißen... der hing dann da so um und ich sah aus wie scream. kam dann auch sofort ins krankenhaus und dann wurd dann 2 stunden operiert..
seitdem fahr ich mit fullface helm xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertieeee (14. August 2009)

@kamo-i ne sone dreckigen wunden lassen die immer nen stück offen, damit die wundflüssigkeit ablaufen kann.


----------



## T.K.O. (14. August 2009)

..gute besserung bertie..


----------



## luckygambler (15. August 2009)

oOMetropolisOo schrieb:


> Mir ist da auch mal was echt. krasses passiert...
> bin ganz normal eine tableline gespungen.. nichts außergewöhnliches, keine tricks...
> den ersten sprung hab ich perfekt genommen und bin super in die landung gekommen...
> den zweiten bin ich aus irgendeinem grund total nosie gesprungen und mit dem vorderrad auf der kante aufgekommen...
> ...



üble geschichte


----------



## kamo-i (15. August 2009)

@oOMetropolisOo:   BOAH!!!!   0_o

@bertieeee: danke für die aufklärung... ^^


----------



## zebraman (1. September 2009)

moin-

hab mich am freitag in ffm gelegt.
beim kräftigen wiegetritt ist die kette gerissen und ich hab nen abflug gemacht. 
fiese oberschenkel-fraktur aber sonst keinen kratzer, nicht mal das bike...
shice, sag ich euch.

frage mich jetzt schon, wie es wohl sein wird, wieder zu biken und sich wieder auf´s material zu verlassen.
naja, erstmal wieder laufen lernen 

passt auf euch auf...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. September 2009)

Gute Genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.K.O. (1. September 2009)

alles beste dir


----------



## echo trialer (2. September 2009)

gute besserung auch von mir


----------



## zebraman (2. September 2009)

danke euch! die nächste tour kommt bestimmt...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. September 2009)




----------



## kamo-i (4. September 2009)

willst nicht noch nen bisschen was dazu erzählen? ^^


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. September 2009)

war auf ner mauer...wollte von da auf eine andere...und habs VR danebengesetzt... -> faceplant. Blut aus dem oberen nasenbereich spitzt ganz schön weit...
Aber sieht so aus als wär nix gebrochen.


----------



## ecols (4. September 2009)

Also ich hätte jetzt schon auf nen nasenbruch getippt.. Sieht krass geschwollen aus..

Gute Besserung!


----------



## siede. (4. September 2009)

erinnert mich immer an [ame="http://vimeo.com/1981272"]Flash Crash - Atombig Crashes (152 crash!) on Vimeo[/ame] @ 1:45 :kotz:


----------



## kamo-i (4. September 2009)

@KAMIkazerider  --> D.A.M.N. !!! ^^ Gute 


@siede: 
alter! sowas kann man doch nicht veröffentlichen!!!  ....ich will gar nicht wissen, was alles passieren kann sonst mache ich mir darüber noch gedanken! ^^

immer sicher sein dass es klappt - sonst könnte man den sport gar nicht betreiben... ^^


----------



## Kampfmaschine (4. September 2009)

Was macht der denn bei 1.55 min? 
Wo hat der die Energie dafür her das er soweit fliegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. September 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Was macht der denn bei 1.55 min?
> Wo hat der die Energie dafür her das er soweit fliegt?



er stürzt doch nur ganz normal


----------



## kamo-i (4. September 2009)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Was macht der denn bei 1.55 min?
> Wo hat der die Energie dafür her das er soweit fliegt?



davor ist ne rampe. muss mal genau hinschauen. ist aber wirklich ziemlich schwer zu erkennen... ^^


----------



## Kampfmaschine (4. September 2009)

die hab ich nicht gesehen, ist wirklich schwer zu erkennen.
Teilweise doch ganz schön übel!


----------



## magsn (8. September 2009)

hi

heute bei einem drop zu langsam dran gewesen.. überschlagen
schulter ausgekegelt.. wenns gut geht 3 wochen schultergurt.. wenn net dann op
mfg


----------



## kamo-i (8. September 2009)

ist ausgekegelt was anderes als ausgekugelt?  

Ist Sie danach von selbst gleich wieder reingesprungen, hast du Sie selber einkugeln müssen oder hatts nen fachmann gemacht? wars das erstes mal?

...hab mir nämlih selbst die rechte Schulter schon 4 mal ausgekugelt. jetzt nach dem 2. MRT haben Sie feststellen können, dass mir das vordere Labrum abgerissen ist. 

Ist alles aber schon ne Weile her. Wurde vom Doc gefragt ob, wann ich operiert werden möchte, da es ja nicht schlimmer wird, aber die wahrscheinlichkeit des auskugelns mit jedem mal etwas höher wird. daher habe ich mich entschieden mich im november in magdeburg operieren zu lassen. 4 tage station, danach 4 wochen schultergurt, danach nochmal 4 wochen komplett ruhe, danach langsam mit reha. aber der doc hat mir versichert, dass es mit 98%iger wahrrscheinlichkeit wieder volkommen iO sein wird... 

voll krass eigentlich; die schrauben mir das abgerissene Teil mit ner Zucker-Schraube wieder ran. die bleibt 3 Monate wie sie ist und löst sich dann ganz langsam wieder auf, sodass es zeitgleich zuwachsen kann. das erspart mir eine evtl. zweite op um den kram wieder rauszuholen...

aber jetzt nochma zu magsn:
wurdest du gescannt? wenn ja; wann? direkt danach oder ein paar tage danach? --> wichtig!!

meine empfehlung; wenn opperation zur debatte steht; mach es!!! Die sache ist die: nach 1-2 Monaten fühlt sich deine schulter wieder vollkommen ok an - ist Sie aber nicht! wenn dir auch irgendwas abgerissen ist oder dergleichen haust du Sie dir immer wieder mal raus! und das ist nicht spaßig. 

beim letzten mal ist Sie mir rausgeflogen und draußen geblieben! die wieder reinzuhauen war das üüübelste was mir je widerfahren ist! 

naja... nur mal so aus erfahrung und zum Rat... 

gute Besserung!


----------



## magsn (8. September 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ist ausgekegelt was anderes als ausgekugelt?
> 
> Ist Sie danach von selbst gleich wieder reingesprungen, hast du Sie selber einkugeln müssen oder hatts nen fachmann gemacht? wars das erstes mal?
> 
> ...



hi danke

damn das hört sich ja ziehmlich schlimm an
ja die schulter ist von selber so schnell wieder rein, dass ich es selbst garnicht gecheckt hab, dass sie raus war... hatte nur schmerzen und bin danach noch bis ans ende gefahren (inklusive 3 meter drop was wahrscheinlich nicht sehr intelligent war)
wollte dann im krankenhaus checken lassen ob alles ok ist, dann komm ich mit schultergurt nach hause.. 
morgen werd ich gescannt.. ich hoff ich muss nicht operieren, aber wenn dann lass ichs schon machen.. im winter^^

noch ne frage.. falls ich nicht operieren muss.. wann kann ich dann wieder fahren??
mfg magsn


----------



## kamo-i (8. September 2009)

magsn schrieb:


> hi danke
> 
> damn das hört sich ja ziehmlich schlimm an
> ja die schulter ist von selber so schnell wieder rein, dass ich es selbst garnicht gecheckt hab, dass sie raus war... hatte nur schmerzen und bin danach noch bis ans ende gefahren (inklusive 3 meter drop was wahrscheinlich nicht sehr intelligent war)
> ...



Das erste mal ist Sie mir beim Biken (also CC sag ich ma) rausgeflogen. Da bin in ner Kurve weggerutscht und mit der Hand am Griff auf den Ellenbogen geballert. Da ist Sie mir nach oben rausgeflogen. Der Arm blieb dann auch OHNE Muskelanspannung auf Kopfhöhe. Weil ich ziemlich weit vom nächsten Arzt/Krankenhaus weg war habe ich den Arm selbst wieder runtergedrückt.  ...aber was willste machen (???)

Ja, und beim 2. und 3. mal ist Sie wie bei dir von selbst wieder rein. Das eine mal davon hab ich mich ziemlich breit mit snowblades hingelegt. War zu dem zeitpunkt dann zum glück nicht ganz so schlimm  ...nur am Tag danach. 

Die Sache ist nur immer die (und damit will ich auch deine Frage beantworten); nach ca. 3-4 Wochen fühlt die schulter sich wieder VOLLKOMMEN OK an. Wenn bei dir nichts abgerissen, überdehnt (mit riss) oder sonstiges passiert ist wird Sie das wahrscheinlich auch wieder sein. 

aber auch wenn was passiert ist fühlt Sie sich wieder voll iO an. Aber das ist nicht so. Also du kannst alles mit Ihr machen. aber Sie kugelt einfach wieder schneller aus. 

aber ich muss dazu sagen; es wird bei dir sehr unwahrscheinlich genauso wie bei mir sein. daher übertrag das bitte nicht zu sehr auf deinen Fall. Musst einfach gucken was der Scan sagt. Aber es ist gut, dass der so unmittelbar danach gemacht wird. der erste scan wurde bei mir monate nach dem ersten auskugeln gemacht, weil mein DAMALIGER hausarzt, bei dem ich unmittelbar nach dem ersten mal war meinte dass die Schulter nie ausgekugelt war!!!!  darüber ärger ich mich heute noch, dass ich das da so hingenommen habe. 

naja...

mal schauen was der MRT bei dir jetzt sagt. aber wenn die sagen, dass nichts kaputt ist überprüfe bitte mal folgendes in ca. 1-2 Monaten; leg dich auf einer harten unterfläche (zb boden) auf den rücken und versuch die hände ENTSPANNT hinter dem liegenden kopf zusammenzuschlagen und dich entspannt hinzulegen. wenn das mit der ausgekugelten schulter nicht klappt und du da einen widerstand spürtst ist iwas nicht iO dann hol dir ne zweite meinung von einem anderen arzt!

naja... soviel dazu. 

aber nur mal so; ich mache im moment - also bevor etwas op-technisch gemacht wurde auch alles mögliche. inkl. handstand beim capoeira oder turmspringen. 

man muss nur ein wenig aufpassen, dass Sie nicht von der falschen seite belastet wird. nur leider kann man das in manchen situationen nicht vorher sehen. gerade beim trial...

beim biken hatte ich aber bisher nur wenige probleme. es gibt ja auch mal situationen wo der druck nicht ganz ausreicht und du "nur" spürst wie sich die kugel aus der pfanne leicht angehoben hat. das hatte ich bisher einmal... (beim biken)

ich hoffe du kannst dir den ganzen Dreck ersparen!!!


----------



## magsn (8. September 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Das erste mal ist Sie mir beim Biken (also CC sag ich ma) rausgeflogen. Da bin in ner Kurve weggerutscht und mit der Hand am Griff auf den Ellenbogen geballert. Da ist Sie mir nach oben rausgeflogen. Der Arm blieb dann auch OHNE Muskelanspannung auf Kopfhöhe. Weil ich ziemlich weit vom nächsten Arzt/Krankenhaus weg war habe ich den Arm selbst wieder runtergedrückt.  ...aber was willste machen (???)
> 
> Ja, und beim 2. und 3. mal ist Sie wie bei dir von selbst wieder rein. Das eine mal davon hab ich mich ziemlich breit mit snowblades hingelegt. War zu dem zeitpunkt dann zum glück nicht ganz so schlimm  ...nur am Tag danach.
> 
> ...




danke fürs mitteilen deiner erfahrungen
ich hoffe auch dass nichts ab ist
in 3 wochen ist rennen auf meinem hometrail^^  könnte knapp werden 
aber ich denke es ist am besten ich lass mir zeit.. ich hab ja noch ein paar jährchen zum biken.. bin 17
am donnerstag weiß ich was genau los ist.. ich werds euch berichten^^
mfg magsn


----------



## kamo-i (8. September 2009)

wenn das mrt sagt das nichts is kann es in 3 wochen schon wieder recht iO sein. aber übertreiben solltest du nicht - klar... Also nen sturz wäre nicht so toll ^^

wünsche dir nur das Beste! Viel "Glück"

Bis Donnerstag... =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magsn (11. September 2009)

alsoo

nach dem mrt ist bekannt, dass das bindegewebe, welches die schulter in der pfanne hält komplett abgerissen ist.
der behandelnde oberarzt in der klinik rät mir aber ab sofort zu operieren.
ich muss jetzt 4 wochen den arm bzw. sculter komplett ruhig halten, dann hab ich große chancen, dass danach wieder alles völlig i.o. ist 
wenn ichs jetzt gleich übertreibe ist die schulter sofort wieder raus und ich muss dann 100% operieren -> 3-6 monate totalausfall 
ich werd mich jetzt zurücknehmen und alles schön verheilen lassen und danach therapie machen

egal was passiert nichts und niemand bringt mich vom downhilln ab, auch wenn mein körper wenn ich 30 bin so am ende ist, dass ich nicht mehr gscheit laufen kann
DOWNHILL 4-LIVE

ride on dudes


----------



## kamo-i (11. September 2009)

Krass. Bei mir war gewebe- und sehnentechnisch alles i.O.. Halt "nur" der Labrum...

Dann ist es bei dir wirklich ein komplett andere Fall...

Mach das so - ich wünsche dir schnelle Genesung!!!

=)


----------



## magsn (11. September 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Krass. Bei mir war gewebe- und sehnentechnisch alles i.O.. Halt "nur" der Labrum...
> 
> Dann ist es bei dir wirklich ein komplett andere Fall...
> 
> ...




dange man

greez


----------



## Eisbein (11. September 2009)

Mach es. Ich hab genau das durch. Op ist kein hit. Ich hatte 6wochen schultergurt. Der schultergurt ist das lästigste an der ganzen geschichte. Wichtig ist wirklich ne richtige reha im nachhinein. 

Meine OP war letztes jahr im juni, und ich bin im september schon wieder rad gefahren.
Was ich allerdings sagen muss, die schulter hat bei mir schon mal wieder kurz rausgeschaut. Nicht richtig, aber das ist erstmal 'n krasser schock. Naja das kommt davon wenn man 9epals tippen will.
Wichtig ist wirklich das du deine grenzen kennst und diese auch strikt einhälst. Ach und kla sport machen, also schulter spez. sport.

achja betreffend der ausgekugelten schulter.

An dem tag an dem die schulter auskugelt hast du kaum schmerzen, das ist das tückische. Ich hab zwei mal noch 3stunden danach voll volleyball gespielt. Nächsten tag hab ich die schulter nicht mehr bewegen wollen. Ich hatte gute schmerzen.
Mein arzt hat mich immer 2wochen ruhig gestellt, aber auch nur so wenig, weil ich ihm auf dem tisch tanzte als er sagte 3-4wochen. (damals war ich noch im leistungssport)



kamo-i schrieb:


> ist ausgekegelt was anderes als ausgekugelt?
> 
> Ist Sie danach von selbst gleich wieder reingesprungen, hast du Sie selber einkugeln müssen oder hatts nen fachmann gemacht? wars das erstes mal?
> 
> ...


----------



## kamo-i (12. September 2009)

Danke für deine Erfahrungen!  



Eisbein schrieb:


> Mach es. Ich hab genau das durch. Op ist kein hit. Ich hatte 6wochen schultergurt. Der schultergurt ist das lästigste an der ganzen geschichte. Wichtig ist wirklich ne richtige reha im nachhinein.
> 
> Meine OP war letztes jahr im juni, und ich bin im september schon wieder rad gefahren.
> Was ich allerdings sagen muss, die schulter hat bei mir schon mal wieder kurz rausgeschaut. Nicht richtig, aber das ist erstmal 'n krasser schock. Naja das kommt davon wenn man 9epals tippen will.
> ...


----------



## magsn (12. September 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Danke für deine Erfahrungen!



danke für deine tipps

ich werd mich heuer im winter sowiso darauf konzentrieren meine muskeln zu trainieren.. nicht  fürs schwimmbad, sondern als "protektoren"
gibt ja keinen besseren genicksschutz als ein starker nacken... und für die schulter das selbe
da soll mir die rehatante ein paar übungen zeigen

das glück, dass ich hab ist ja dass, ohne sturz einmal vorrausgesetzt, man beim biken den arm nie überkopf hat

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (12. September 2009)

gute einstellung. ist ja aber auch so! 





magsn schrieb:


> danke für deine tipps
> 
> ich werd mich heuer im winter sowiso darauf konzentrieren meine muskeln zu trainieren.. nicht  fürs schwimmbad, sondern als "protektoren"
> gibt ja keinen besseren genicksschutz als ein starker nacken... und für die schulter das selbe
> ...


----------



## locdog (13. September 2009)

in den KATOWICE TRIP 09 sieht man mich (kamel 231) wie ich gegen ne kannte mit dem rucken gecknalt bin, auf dem video sieht man das nicht richtig aber ich bin mit voller wucht GEGEN die KANTE gecknalt, nicht deren wand und dann noch auf der kante gute 20cm runtergeschleift, auf denn rucken hatte ich ne 30*10cm wund streifen, von "grinden"  ! instincktiev habe ich meinen rucken eingespant und ein hohl kreuz gemacht. das hat mich geratet. andere dachten schon das schlimste! also MUSKELN (und fett polster ) sind die besten protecktoren... bis heute tuht mir ein wirbel noch weh bei beanspruchung aber zum gluck auch nur das und nicht rollstuhl....bei knapp nen meter auf die kannte :|


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. September 2009)

ich habs gesehen, und hab mich gefragt wie du den sprung danach nochmal geschafft hast :O


----------



## locdog (14. September 2009)

der sturz war gute 10 min nach meiner ankunft. erst aufs VR, ging gut. dann wolte ich noch aufs hinterrad da ich an dem dag voll die power hatte. selbst lucky konnst nicht  gelandet bin ich aber auf 2 radern gleichzeitig und dann wieder abgerutsch. dann noch mahl auf's HR und falsch angekommen wie man es auch schliesliech sah 
zum gluck verflog der schmmerz schon nach 10 min


----------



## magsn (14. September 2009)

hi
hat jemand erfahrungen mit schulterstabilisatoren wegen der auskugelgeschichte um die schulter nach genesung beim sport zu unterstützen?

evs shoulder support

mfg


----------



## Eisbein (15. September 2009)

magsn schrieb:


> hi
> hat jemand erfahrungen mit schulterstabilisatoren wegen der auskugelgeschichte um die schulter nach genesung beim sport zu unterstützen?
> 
> evs shoulder support
> ...



hattes sowas ähnliches, direkt son orthopädizeugs von medicare oder so.

Ist nicht schlecht, vorallem gibt es einem wieder vertrauen in die schulter und man kann wieder voll durchziehen ( hatte probleme beim volleyball).

Auch so unterstüzt es ziemlich gut, aber es sollte nicht zu lang/oft getragen werden, weil die schulter bei dem ding was ich hatte schon ziemlich kräftig unterstüzt/entlastet wird.


----------



## kamo-i (16. September 2009)

Guter Tipp, danke. Werde ich mir wohl nach der OP auch für meine ersten wieder-Trial-Aktionen besorgen...


----------



## NicoGldn (3. November 2009)

HEy... Wollte heute seitlich von ner Mauer runterspringen. Hat bei kleineren MAuer immer alles super geklappt aber bei der großen Mauer bin ich mit dem Vorerrad nicht von der Mauer weggekommen und bin aus ca. 1 1/2 meter direkt auf den Rücken geflogen mein Hinterkopf ist auch direkt auf den Boden gekracht (fast ungebremst). Gott sei Dank hatte ich Helm und Rückenprotektor an.

Jungs und Mädels ich appeliere an euch... fahrt nur mit Rückenprotektor und Helm die 2 dinge haben mir heut ganz sicher das Leben gerettet.
Ich bin froh lieber auf Nummer sicher zu fahren.
Bedenkt auch das was passieren kann und fahrt nicht einfach drauf los

Gruß Trops


----------



## Ray (3. November 2009)

Es geht aber noch sicherer Trops!


----------



## NicoGldn (3. November 2009)

Ja des isch klar aber tdm für mich ist das absofort das mindeste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (3. November 2009)

rückenprotektor... macht schon sinn, wenn solche aktionen passieren, aber stelle mir sowas bisschen unbequem vor. aber helm ist auf jeden fall standard!


----------



## siede. (3. November 2009)

glaub den kleinen Kerl hatten wir hier schonmal:






ich geh nur noch so und nicht anders mehr ausm haus


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2009)

anstatt ewig viel protectoren zu tragen ists sinnvoller seine eigenen limits zu kennen und einschätzen zu können was wie rutschig sein könnte.


----------



## Ray (3. November 2009)

Unterlassen ist immer noch die sicherste Methode sich vor Verletzungen beim Trial zu schützen.


----------



## misanthropia (4. November 2009)

Rückenprotektor find ich schon krass. Also meiner Meinung nach merkt man bei unserem Sport in den meisten Fällen, dass man sein gleichgewicht verliert und kann sogar noch reagieren. Ich trage sowas nicht. Mit dem Vorderrad an der Kante hängen bleiben? bist du da seitlich runter? Vielleicht solltest du einfach an deiner Technik feilen? Prinzipiell stimme ich Eisbein zu. Auf Ausnahmefälle gehe ich gar nicht ein aber scheinbar war deine Technik  für diese Aktion einfach nicht die Richtige. 

Nicht desto trotz kann ich deine Ängste nachvollziehen und kann dir nur Glückwünsche aussprechen, dass nichts passiert ist. Für mich ist diese Schutzausrüstung nichts. Helm, Handschuhe und für die miesen Tage noch Schienbeinschoner.


----------



## locdog (4. November 2009)

genau so ein DEMLICHER sturz ist mir auch pasiert ! 
gut das zwischen durch beim flug eine zweite mauer mich vorcher bissel abgebremst hat


----------



## zebraman (1. Februar 2010)

hi,

hier wurde ja fast ein viertel jahr nichts eingetragen- ich deute das mal als gutes zeichen 

ich hab mal ne combo an fragen an leidgenossen speziell mit beinfrakturen. 

ich hab mir ende august 09 den oberschenkel gebrochen.
siehe altes post.

nach komplikationen (gammanagel bruch / pseudarthrose) durch schlechte beratung in der nachsorge und reha und ner zweiten dicken op im dezember, bei der nochmal alles metal rausgeholt wurde und mit anderer methode neu verschraubt wurde-
kommt jetzt langsam land in sicht. 
unter vollbelastung laufen lernen ist jetzt demnächst wieder angesagt.

ich denke/hoffe im märz kann ich die krücken wegstellen und nach absprache mit den docs werde ich dann hoffentlich bald aufs bike zurück. je nachdem wie schnell der knochen wieder belastungstabil genug ist.
kanns kaum erwarten, das letzte halbe jahr war dann doch eher suboptimal...


wie sah diese übergangszeit bis zur vollständigen genesung bei euch aus, wann habt ihr
euch wieder aufs bike getraut? was haben die ärzte dazu gesagt?
kann ja individuell bis zu 12monaten und mehr dauern, bis
die alte stabilität wieder da ist...

fährt jemand auch mit schrauben in den knochen rum und wie schützt ihr die stelle gegen eventuelle stürze?? 
das thema schutzkleidung wurde ja oben schon angesprochen.
ich z.b hab noch 1 jahr ne 25 cm lange, fingerdicke metallplatte im bein und 1 große hüftschraube (dhs) und 9 kleine spaxe... 

habt ihr bewegungs- / leistungseinschränkungen?

werde mir wohl ne shorts mit schonern holen, solang das metal noch drinnen ist. hat jemand irgendwelche empfehlungen?

die angst vor nem erneuten crash wird mich nicht aufhalten- ob ich allerdings nochmal so
wiegetritt intesiv fahren werde wie voher... i don´t know- schliesslich hab ich dabei den abflug gemacht...


thx schonmal fürs antworten, bleibt sauber...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Februar 2010)

du fährst kein trial, oder? weil die belastungen in dem Fall absolut nicht vrgleichbar wären.
in deinem fall würde ich mich langsam rantasten.
habe 2007 zwei bänder in der schulter gerissen und musste 6 monate aussetzen. habe mich auch nach und nach wieder ans trialen rangetastet......


----------



## zebraman (1. Februar 2010)

nö, hatte / habs nur auf cc-touren abgesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SarahB. (3. Februar 2010)

Hi,
fahre zwar keine Trails, bin nur normale Straßenradlerin, doch seit meinem Crash 2007, wo ich bei einem Sturz  mein re.Ellenbogengelenk gegen einen Bordstein gesetzt habe und daraus eine komplizierte Luxation hervorging, die operiert werden musste, habe ich heute noch Probleme mit jenem Gelenk. Insbesondere bei solchen kalten u.nassen Witterungsbedingungen wie zur Zeit. Ohne Bandage geht´s nicht mehr auf´s Rad. Der Orthopäde spricht von einer ausgewachsenen Arthrose. 

Sarah


----------



## bike-show.de (2. März 2010)

Hatte mal eine Blase an der Hand vom Radfahren. Die hatte sich entzündet und ist wieder abgeheilt. Beim nächsten Fahren ist der Finger wieder dick geworden und ein paar Tage später war alles wieder im Lot. Das ging ein paar Mal so.

Irgendwann war da ein Knoten, der mit Haut und Knochen verwachsen war und der musste jetzt rausoperiert werden. 2 Monate Pause wegen so einem Kleinkram...
Völlig unnötig!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. März 2010)

Miese Geschichte Baschti, aber trotzdem besser als etwas Gebrochenes 
Bzw. 2 MONATE? Ab wann? SpÃ¤testens Anfang April musst Du steilgehen


----------



## bike-show.de (3. März 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Miese Geschichte Baschti, aber trotzdem besser als etwas Gebrochenes
> Bzw. 2 MONATE? Ab wann? SpÃ¤testens Anfang April musst Du steilgehen



 In knapp zwei Wochen sind die FÃ¤den raus. Da bleibt genug Zeit bis zum FrÃ¼hlingsjam, um wieder fit zu werden!


----------



## Eisbein (3. März 2010)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> In knapp zwei Wochen sind die Fäden raus. Da bleibt genug Zeit bis zum Frühlingsjam, um wieder fit zu werden!



jawoll!


----------



## Eisbein (24. Januar 2011)

fast 2 Jahre nach der OP an meiner schulter bin ich nun wieder in Behandlung.

Schulter ist wieder ausgekugelt beim skifahren... (blöder unverschuldeter unfall)

Heute war ich zum CT: Hab beide gelenkpfannen im vergleich gesehen 
die operierte hat doch deutlich weniger fläche und vorallem schaut die gut 'durchlöchert' aus von der ersten OP.

Tja wie geht's nun weiter. Ich will keine OP mehr, der Arzt sagt, wenn die schulter nicht mehr wirklich stabil und sicher wird, muss knochen verpflanzt werden (von der Hüfte) denn ansonsten droht die frühzeitige Erkrankung an Athrose...


Kamo-i wie gehts deiner Schulter? Wurdest doch auch operiert oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (24. Januar 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> fast 2 Jahre nach der OP an meiner schulter bin ich nun wieder in Behandlung.
> 
> Schulter ist wieder ausgekugelt beim skifahren... (blöder unverschuldeter unfall)
> 
> ...



NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kacke man! ...du hättest mein Gesicht grad sehen müssen.      

Oh man ey... Ich wünsch dir WIRKLICH, dass das IRGENWIE wieder wird !!!

Ja, wurde 11/2009 operiert. Dann 3 Monate KOMPLETT platt. Danach LANGSAM Reha. (gezielt Geräte und Strecke schwimmen). Konnte dann ab 06/2010 langsam wieder Trial anfangen. 

Capoeira habe ich seit dem nie wieder gemacht. Aber halt mein Turmspringen/Splashdiving Kram. Also viel, viel schwimmen etc. Kommt ganz gut. Kann im Moment eig. sagen, dass ich so fit wie noch nie bin. Aber... Die Schulter kann ich nach oben hin nur zu 80% bewegen. Das wird wohl auch so bleiben. Aber ist ok. Kann alles machen was ich will. Nur vor Stürzen habe ich RICHTIG Angst. Extrem. Ich hoffe, dass Muskulatur genug kompensiert, dass mir das erspart bleibt. Aber will bald mehr AllMountain etc. fahren. Irgenwann wird es passieren, das Stürzen. Ich hoffe das Beste. Mal sehen. 

Kopf hoch Leidensgenosse! 

Aber... OP würde ich NIE WIEDER machen! Auf keinen Fall. Dann lieber mit dem Übel leben. Denn; sooo viel besser ist es ja nicht geworden. Und dafür halbes Jahr platt sein. War echt mieß. Halt mich auf dem Laufenden. Hau rein. 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## Eisbein (24. Januar 2011)

aye dann hat's bei dir ja schon ziemlich lang gedauert. Ich hab 4 monate später schon wieder auf dem rad gestanden.

Schwimmen ist aber mal ne verdammt gute idee. Auch wenn ich das nicht wirklich mag, werde ich mal schauen was geht.

Ich hab in der operierten schulter mehr beweglichkeit als in der vermeidlich gesunden. Das ist warscheinlich auch der grund warum es wieder soweit kam.

Das mit den stürzen kommt mir bekannt vor. Das ist mittlerweile auch meine einzige angst. Aber dann sag ich mir, wenn du im alpinen gelände stürzt, hast du eh andere probleme als ne ausgekugelte schulter. 
Naja jetzt muss ich erstmal schauen, evtl. geb ich mir ein bisschen physio und trainiere daheim mit einem gummiband. Und dann jeden tag wieder auf den ski stehen...


----------



## kamo-i (24. Januar 2011)

Ach was. das ging dann wirklich schnell. Also bei mir hatte es sich nach der OP angefühlt, als wenn Sie mir den Arm aus Spaß abgerissen und wieder rangenäht hätten. War mit Abstand die übelste Erfahrung in meinem Leben. War auch echt fertig mit den Nerven. Dachte halt, das wird nie wieder was... Naja... 

Das mit deiner Beweglichkeit ist/war dann echt komisch. Mh... 

Aber ja, mach das ruhig mit dem Schwimmen. Locker, aber regelmäßig. Muskulatur ist immer noch der Beste "Protektor". Hoffe dann bei mir reichts, wenns drauf ankommt. 

Wünsch dir das Beste! Hau rinn! Aber richtig!


----------



## soundso (24. Januar 2011)

Hi Eisbein!

Ich hatte von 2005-2007 5 mal die Schulter ausgekugelt, die ersten beiden Male auch direkt wieder eingerenkt, die letzten 3 Male immer Krankenhaus, Vollnarkose etc.
Das Problem bei der Schulter ist, wie ihr wahrscheinlich auch wisst, dass sie sehr plane Gelenkflächen hat und deshalb vor Allem von Muskeln und Bändern stabilisiert wird.
Da gibts über 200 Operationsverfahren und wirklich einig sind sich die Ärzte nicht, welche die Beste sein soll.

Ich habs damals die ersten 4 Male auch nicht ernst genommen, hatte beschissene Ärzte und war zu Jung, um mir ernsthaft Gedanken darüber zu machen, nach dem Motto "so schlimm wars jetzt auch nicht".
Beim fünften Mal hab ich grade ein halbes Jahr in meiner Ausbildung zum Physiotherapeuten gesteckt und hab mich ausführlich von meinen Dozenten beraten lassen, klare Ansage der Physios: OP bringt in den meisten Fällen nicht wirklich Besserung, wogegen die Ärzte schon nach dem 4. Mal auf OP gepocht haben.
Ich hab dann spezielle Muskelgruppen im Fitnessstudio trainiert, Aussenrotatoren sind das wichtigste bei häufiger Luxation nach vorne, ansonsten einfach Muskelaufbau des Schultergürtels, durch das Training verkürzt sich ja die Muskulatur (danach nicht dehnen!) und dadurch die Beweglichkeit der Schulter, was in dem Fall auch gewünscht ist.

Ich habe dann Sportarten wie Basketball und Volleyball aufgegeben, wo der Arm gefahr läuft, über 90° gehoben nen Schlag o.Ä. abzubekommen.
Snowboarden mach ich weiterhin, aber hab mich schon überall zurückgenommen, ist beschissen, aber ich hab mir geschworen, mir die Schulter nicht noch einmal auszukugeln.

Ich bin übrigens kein ausgebildeter Physio, hab nach 2 Jahren leider abgebrochen, deshalb sind das nur meine Erfahrungen. Meine Schulter fühlt sich wieder sehr sicher an, aber ich gehe trotzdem keine größeren Risiken mehr ein.
Ganz vermeiden kann mans halt auch nicht, gebe beim Snowboarden auch gerne bisschen Gas, aber auch da hatte ich seit 2 Jahren keine Situation mehr, wo es "gefühlt" knapp war!

PS: Das regelmässige Training muss auf jeden Fall beibehalten werden, damit die Muskulatur verkürzt bleibt! Hat ja aber auch sonst ganz schöne Effekte ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (24. Januar 2011)

danke dir für die schilderung.

Schon krass das sie dich unter narkose gesetzt haben bei einer luxation.

Das einzige mal als ich deswegen ins krankenhaus bin, musste ich mir selber das tshirt ausziehen und dabei ist die wieder zurück gepoppt 

(das ich vorher noch alleine mit der ausgekugelten schulter vom 150cm hohen mattenwagen runter musste, weil die sanis es nicht geschafft haben, sei dabei mal nur am rande erwähnt  )

Wenn ich mal wieder zu hause in der alten Heimat bin, werde ich mal in die Sportreha gehen die mich nach meiner OP betreut hat und mit denen mal reden was die dazu meinen. Gleichzeitig gehts dann nochmal zum schulter spezi...

Genau die rotorenmanschette hab ich in meiner Reha aus trainiert, mit so feinen seilzug-geräten. Geht aber alles ganz gut mit diesen Therabändern daheim am schrank oder in der küche...
Ich glaube mein fehler war wirklich das ich nicht weiter trainiert habe...

Wo du grade das thema wintersport ansprichst: Meine akutell diskutierte luxation ist mir beim skiunfall passiert. 
Aber was mich am meisten fertig macht/gemacht hat: das ist nur passiert weil ich beim carven im steilhang ein schlag auf den außenski bekam, sich die bindung löste und deshalb gestürzt bin. 
Das ist einfach so unnütz und ich glaube das war auch der hauptgrund warum ich dann so gebrüllt habe.

War dann auch abends kurz davor zu heulen, weil es einem psychologisch so zusetzt.

Aber naja, bin mit dem radl schon wieder mit vollgas unterwegs und in zwei wochen steh ich dann wieder auf ski um kinder zu unterrichten


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Januar 2011)

Hmm Brüche, Prellungen, mega Blutergüsse hatte ich schon zu genüge...


Letzten Winter hat mir a Kumpel beim Schlittenfahren von der Skihütte runter mein Sprunggelenk zamgfahren.
Wurde mit einer Platte und 5 Schrauben fixiert, ist sehr gut verheilt und ich hatte fast keine Beschwerden.
Morgen kommt der Titanmist endlich wieder raus.

Zur Zeit kämpf ich auch noch mit ner vor 6 Wochen angeknackste Rippe beim Trialn  
Typischer Leichtsinns-Anfängerfehler...
BWH auf nem Palettenstapel (3epals) für n kleinen Gap, etwas ausn Gleichgewicht und bisschen weit an der Kante, Hinterrad rutscht ab und ich land genau mit die kurzen Rippen auf der Kante.

Helm und Schienbeinschützer sind bei mir Pflicht, zur Zeit mach ich auch nen leichten Rückenprotektor hin.

Gruß Sven


----------



## kamo-i (25. Januar 2011)

@Dampfsti / Sven: 
BITTE nicht negativ auffassen... Aber das sollte eig. kein Fred sein wo man seine bisherigen Blessuren nacheinander aufzählt, sondern AKTUELLE Verletzungen anspricht um im Fall wie von Eisbein Erfahrungen anderer zu bekommen und um ggf. besser drauf reagieren zu können. Die Worte von "soundso" z.B. sind da SEHR hilfreich. 

Nochmal kurz für meinen Fall zum Abschluss: 
Ich sagte, ich würde die Schulter OP auf keinen Fall nochmal machen. 
- 3 Monate TOTAL-Ausfall
- üble/langsame Reha
- psychische Belastung (vor allem, wenn man viel Sport gewohnt war)
- Es ist von der Beweglichkeit schlechter geworden.
- ...und ob Sie nun wirklich schwerer auskugelt weiß ich erst wenn es drauf ankommt. =(

Nichts desto trotz; es war eine SEHR prägende Erfahrung diese Phase der Regeneration, die meine Einstellung zum Sport noch mehr gefestigt hat. Nachvollziehbar weiß man es dann VIEL mehr zu schätzen, wenn man (wieder) fit ist. Ich habe mir GESCHWOREN (so gut es geht) immer irgendetwas konzentriert zu trainieren. Wenn Trial und Splashdiving wg. Belastung irgendwann nicht mehr geht halt Ausdauersport etc.. Hauptsache man macht was. 

Haut rinn Jungs. 

Massa


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Januar 2011)

Kein Thema ;-) hab meinen Beitrag mal etwas editiert.

Hm deinen Fall hat n bekannter von mir auch durchgemacht...
Is durch die OP eher schlechter als besser geworden.


----------



## Raesfeld (28. Januar 2011)

Bin im Sommer den DH in Willingen gefahren und habe mir an der unspektakulärsten Stelle von allen einen Abflug geleistet.
Gefühlt war es eine Bauchlandung, aber nachher hat sich herausgestellt, dass ich wohl mit dem linken Knie zu erst aufgekommen bin.

Bilanz:
Knieproti runtergerutscht und Knie durch pure Aufschlagenergie aufgerissen.
Erstaunlicherweise hatte ich absolut schmerzfrei einen Panoramablick auf meine Kniescheibe.
Im Krankenhaus hat sich herausgestellt, dass der obere Schleimbeutel durch ein Steinchen aufgeschlitzt wurde. Vorsoglich wurde er entfernt.
Anschließend mit 12 Stichen wieder zugemacht. 

Zum Abschied sagte die Ärztin, dass die Fahrradsaison für mich wohl gelaufen sein... Davon geschockt ging es erstmal zum Barbeque daheim 
Zwei Verbandswechsel später lief ich schon wieder ohne Krücken.
Nachdem die Fäden nach 8 Tagen gezogen wurden saß ich auch schon wieder auf dem Bike. Erstmal ein paar Runden Rennrad zum aufwärmen...
Das Mountainbiken ließ auch nicht lange auf sich warten. Schon bald war ich wieder im Bikepark Winterberg zu Gast, und kurz darauf auch wieder in Willingen auf der DH.


----------



## dane08 (5. Februar 2011)

bin am monatag leicht gestürzt, wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann, eig bin ich nur unsanft abgestiegen. danach konnte ich mein bein nicht mehr knicken(hat dann im oberschenkel derbe gezogen- so als ob man ihn überdehnen würde). Hab mir erstmal nix weiter dabei gedacht und es geschohnt, wurde auch besser, allerdings hat es ab und zu "klick" gemacht und alles war wieder i.o. , hat mich schon verwundert hab aber gedacht das evtl. irgendwo ne schwellung ist über die ne sehne rüberspringt oder so.
jetzt war eig auch alles gut...kein klicken mehr usw.
allerdings hats heute morgen (wo ich eig dachte alles ist wieder i.o.) wieder klick gesagt und ich kann mein bein schon wieder nichtmehr bewegen 
hat jemand schonma von sowas gehört? 
(p.s. hab innen am oberschenkel nen kleinen knochenauswuchs, abgebrochen ist der aber definitiv net)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (5. Februar 2011)

das ziehen, das gefühl des überdehnens klingt so nach einer muskulären verletzung, eine läsion in den Muskelfasern.

Das mit dem 'klicken' ist allerdings komisch...


----------



## dane08 (5. Februar 2011)

hab auch erst an sowas gedacht, aber wenns "klickt" dann zieht gar nix und alles ist wunderbar, naja werd montag ma zum orthopäden vielleicht hat der ne idee. höffentlich muss das überbein net entfernt werden


----------



## Flame-Blade (5. Februar 2011)

Am Sonntag hab ich mir ärgerlicherweise einen knöchernen Kapselabriss im Zeigefinger beim biken zugezogen.
Dummer unspäktakulärer Sturz auf vereisten Trail...


----------



## biker-wug (7. Februar 2011)

Hi,

bin gestern mit dem Bike gestürzt, nicht wild, aber mir hat es den Lenker gewaltig verrissen. Mein linker Zeigefinger hat sofort geschmerzt. Heute zum Röntgen, knöcherne Absprengung am Gelenk, auf der seite zum Mittelfinger.
Hab jetzt für 4 Wochen einen Gibs bekommen.
Der Radiologe meinte OP, der Chirurg sagt, er würde sich nicht operieren lassen.

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit sowas?

Ciao


----------



## Eisbein (7. Februar 2011)

jo, ich hab mir am linken ringfinger mal ein gutes stück der gelenkpfanne abgebrochen zum mittelfinger hin. war vll.1/4...
hatte 3 wochen gips und danach physio. der finger ist in seiner bewegung nicht mehr merklich eingeschränkt. wenn da theoretische 10% fehlen, ist mir das herzlich egal solange mich im alltag nichts stört...

op stand nicht zur debatte, ich hab mich auch schon wehement gegen den gips gewehrt, weil ich deswegen nicht trainieren konnte und mir damit auch die einzigartige möglichkeit genommen wurde bei der jugend DM im berliner olympiastadion zulaufen...

aber weder arzt noch schwester wollte etwas von einer aircast schiene wissen...


----------



## trialelmi (7. Februar 2011)

Bin in Köln auf der Trial JAM beim landen vom Hinderniss voll aif den Rücken geknallt... Das sind die Ellebogen. Der Rücken ist halt ohne sichtbare Schäden. So nach 10 Minuten konnte ich auch wieder atmen. Hab Heute ne 800er Ibro eingeschmissen und dann ging das arbeiten mit wenig Bewegungen ganz gut...
Nach 1 Tag gehts mit wenig Schmerzen eigentlich. Schade das ich nur knapp 1 Stunde dort trainieren konnte.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (7. Februar 2011)

warst du der, der so mega laut vom auto runter geknallt ist ? gute besserung !


----------



## trialelmi (7. Februar 2011)

Nein der war ich gottseidank nicht. Ich schreie auch selten. aber danke der Wünsche kann ich gut gebrauchen.


----------



## kamo-i (7. Februar 2011)

@moppel: wat du meinst war am Sa.. Weiß grad nicht wer es war. Aber ihm ist (glaub ich) nichts passiert. Mit Elmi war Sonntag und min. nach 13:00 Uhr (oder?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (8. Februar 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jo, ich hab mir am linken ringfinger mal ein gutes stück der gelenkpfanne abgebrochen zum mittelfinger hin. war vll.1/4...
> hatte 3 wochen gips und danach physio. der finger ist in seiner bewegung nicht mehr merklich eingeschränkt. wenn da theoretische 10% fehlen, ist mir das herzlich egal solange mich im alltag nichts stört...
> 
> op stand nicht zur debatte, ich hab mich auch schon wehement gegen den gips gewehrt, weil ich deswegen nicht trainieren konnte und mir damit auch die einzigartige möglichkeit genommen wurde bei der jugend DM im berliner olympiastadion zulaufen...
> ...



Wie lang hat sich die Physio gezogen? Bin jetzt 4 Wochen krank geschrieben, dann will ich wieder arbeiten. Muss auch schwer heben.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Februar 2011)

ich glaube ich hatte 3 oder 4 wochen!

Halt 2 oder 3 so 6er blöcke. Mehr verschreibt dir der arzt eh nicht!


----------



## biker-wug (8. Februar 2011)

Konntest dann schon wieder was greifen oder war der Finger anfangs noch steif??


----------



## Eisbein (8. Februar 2011)

das wurde eigentlich ziemlich schnell sehr beweglich. also rechne vll. eine woche nachdem der gips ab ist bis du wieder loslegen kannst.
aber ich weis nicht wie schnell es bei dir geht. können schnell auch 2-3 wochen werden...


----------



## biker-wug (9. Februar 2011)

Momentan ist es geplant, dass ich an einem Donnerstag oder Freitag den Gips abbekomme und Montag wieder arbeite.

Aber vielleicht kann ich das arbeiten so verschieben, dass ich erst Donnerstag muss.

Will ab der 4.Woche Gips, den ab und an runtermachen und die Finger bewegen. Laut Doc sollte das ohne Belastung möglich sein.

Naja, mal schauen.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Februar 2011)

ah du bekommst eine halbschale?
ja dann lass dir doch direkt physio verschreiben und fang in der 4. woche damit an. das ist sicher besser als da allein i.was zu versuchen...
und so sollte es sich eigentlich gut ausgehen mit dem arbeitsstart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (10. Februar 2011)

Ja, nach 14tagen lass ich mir ne halbschale verpassen. 

Dann gleich Physio wäre auch ne Idee.

Mal zum Doc nächste Woche!!


----------



## MightyMike (4. März 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

mich hats nach 15 Jahren biken auch erwischt und habe mir nach dem einem Drop die Schulter ausgekugelt. Muss noch mrt abwarten, aber schon die Frage vorab an die, die das schon hinter sich haben. Wie lange dauert es bis man wider biken kann ?






 Dabei war der Tag so perfekt.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. März 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> mich hats nach 15 Jahren biken auch erwischt und habe mir nach dem einem Drop die Schulter ausgekugelt. Muss noch mrt abwarten, aber schon die Frage vorab an die, die das schon hinter sich haben. Wie lange dauert es bis man wider biken kann ?
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Club!
Hab mir diverse mal die Schultern luxiert. Wenn ich auf Tretter und Roller verzichte, kann ich gut fahren.


----------



## MightyMike (4. März 2012)

Wie meinst du das ? Wie lange hat das bei dir gedauert bis du wieder fahren könntest also sagen wir mal Bikepark ?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. März 2012)

In der Regel 2 Monate Ruhe und dann langsam kraft aufbauen. Jedesmal wirft es mivh körperlich gut 2-5 Monate zurück und psychisch weiter (stets beim Rollen/Tretten). 
Lass es bloß langsam angehen. Gerade Schulter ist ein komplexes Thema. 
Aber andere können da auch was zu schreiben...leider


----------



## MightyMike (4. März 2012)

Danke dir für die Antwort. Was meinst du mir Rollen und Treten? Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe mich im Juli zum Scott Gang Battle angemeldet, was ich gerne mitfahren würde. Das ich da nicht alles geben werde ist mir schon klar....


----------



## maroni (4. März 2012)

oh, sieht heftiger aus. da solltest du geduld haben. es gibt spezielle übungen für die schulter die muskeln im schulterbereich zu stärken. das is aber eher ne langfristige sache. bei mir hats ganz gut geholfen und kugle mir die schulter jetzt nicht mehr aus.
als ich das mit der auskugelei öfter gemacht habe gings aber schon mal direkt wieder aufs bike (motocross). da konnt ich aber die schulter schnell selber wieder einrenken.

aber schon mal gute besserung.


----------



## ingoingo (4. März 2012)

Du bist im Trial Bereich gelandet. wir haben Räder ohne Sattel und Überwinden Hindernisse, Roller und Treter sind spezielle Techniken!


----------



## echo trialer (5. März 2012)

Mich hats Samstag ein kleinen wenig zerrissen... 
Die ecke vom Zahn hat mir heute der Zahnarzt heute wieder ran geflickt 

Kettenriss + Stein =


----------



## kamo-i (5. März 2012)

DAMN! Gute Besserung! ...wieder ein gutes Beispiel für die Notwendige Kettenpflege. 

Frage: was ist gerissen? Ein Schloss? Oder die Kette selbst? Welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (5. März 2012)

Danke ! 

mir ist das Kettenschloss gerissen von der KMC 710 die breite.
die Kette war jetzt ungefähr 4 Monate alt.


----------



## kamo-i (5. März 2012)

Tja... Sollte mir zu denken geben. Gleiche Konfig... ^^


----------



## hst_trialer (5. März 2012)

du fährst noch kettenschloss? warst doch damals imm allerpark dabei als meins weggeflogen ist!
also ich fahre auch keine kettenschlösser mehr.


----------



## echo trialer (5. März 2012)

Apropo Kettenschloss. 
Die neue wird mit dem Rohloff Nieter vernietet vom Kollegen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. März 2012)

Gute Besserung !
Fahre ohne Probleme kettenschloss. Kann mir kaum vorstellen warum es gerade da reißen sollte.


----------



## Sherco (5. März 2012)

Ich selbst hab bisher "nur" 2-3 Schlösser zertreten. Das eine mal gings genau wie bei Henrik Kopfwärts gegen einen Stein. Mein bruder hat schon einige zerhauen.


----------



## ingoingo (5. März 2012)

Jungs macht mir keine Angst...gerade vor 4 Tagen hats mir meins auch zerissen . 
Ich würde ja vernieten! Aber dann bekomme ich das Hinterrad nicht raus ohne die Kurbel abzunehmen


----------



## echo trialer (5. März 2012)

Kurbel abnehmen oder Dicke Fresse ?


----------



## echo trailer (5. März 2012)

jungs....ich fahre auch kettenschlösser und dazu die KMC coolchain. alle 3-4 monate kommt ne neue Kette drauf und damit auch ein kettenschloss
wichtig ist halt, dass man nicht die kettenschlösser fährt, die momentan bei der cool chain dabei sind, so eins hat der herr da oben nämlich verbaut (die halten nicht) sondern, eines mit splint 
davon hat es mir "erst" eins zerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (5. März 2012)

Ich muss zugeben das das ich Zerlegt hab war schon bei der 2. Kette im Einsatz. Das passiert mir nicht nochmal.

War so eins:


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. März 2012)

Immer diese Diskussion. KettenschlÃ¶sser gehÃ¶ren einfach nicht ans Trialrad, schon gar nicht die serienmÃ¤Ãigen, die bei der 710ner dabei sind. Wer das nicht einsieht kassiert einfach irgendwann... Fakt!


----------



## florianwagner (5. März 2012)

doppelfakt!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. März 2012)

Du bist hier im Trialforum. Mit Rollen und Treten sind spezielle Varianten von Bunny-Hops gemeint. 

Vielleicht gibts noch irgendwo einen allgemeinen Verletzungsthread - dieser hier ist eigentlich nur Trialforum-intern.

(edit: und ich bin blind, wenn ich auf einen Post antworte und übersehe, dass es danach noch eine ganze Seite weitergeht und schon jemand geantwortet hat...)


----------



## echo trialer (5. März 2012)

echo trailer schrieb:


> wichtig ist halt, dass man nicht die kettenschlösser fährt, die momentan bei der cool chain dabei sind, so eins hat der herr da oben nämlich verbaut (die halten nicht) sondern, eines mit splint
> davon hat es mir "erst" eins zerissen



Nö, hab ein gutes vernünftiges verbaut !


----------



## Michunddich (5. März 2012)

Bin letztens mit der KMC 810 rumgefahren bis ich fertig war. Dann habe ich das Rad heim GESCHOBEN und nach 300m fiel aufeinmall die Kette ab!
Puh... Wieder mall Glück gehabt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (5. März 2012)

Hatte ich diesen Sommer auch 2x. Schmerzfrei kannste schon relativ schnell sein (1-2Monate) aber die Stabilität ist dann noch nicht gegeben.Also lass es ruhig angehen und verbring viel Zeit im Kraftraum.Ich hab es leider wieder zu früh übertrieben und nach dem 2ten Mal isses nun schlimmer.Verbringe nun fast jeden 2ten Tag im Kraftraum und werds dann ein wenig ruhig angehen lassen was Sprünge dieses Frühjahr angeht.Ich glaub den Chatel Mountainstyle lass ich lieber sein


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> mich hats nach 15 Jahren biken auch erwischt und habe mir nach dem einem Drop die Schulter ausgekugelt. Muss noch mrt abwarten, aber schon die Frage vorab an die, die das schon hinter sich haben. Wie lange dauert es bis man wider biken kann ?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1071896
> ...



um noch mal kurz drauf einzugehen:

was hast du angestellt das sie dich an den tropf gehängt haben. (Nadel in der linken hand)
Ich hab das schon recht oft durch, wurde auch schon an der Schulter deswegen operiert. Wenns mir die Schulter raushaut steh ich spätestens eine woche später wieder auf dem rad. 

Wichtig ist nur: Die Schulter muss so schnell wie möglich wieder rein. 

Muskeln aufbauen ist eh klar, wenns ein mal passiert ist, steigt das risiko das es wieder passiert von mal zu mal. Eine gut konditionierte Muskulatur hilft da enorm. Meiner Erfahrung nach sogar mehr als eine OP.

Der Witz an der Behandlung einer Luxation: Wenn i.was beschädigt wird, dann ja meist die Weichteile (Sehnen, Knorpel, Muskel) und dennoch wird erstmal standartmäßig geröngt. Ist besonders nervig wenn man eh schon 2 stunden im Krankenhaus hockt und dann noch mal über ne stunde auf das Röntgen warten darf. 

Ein hoch auf das Unfallkrankenhaus Berlin  (In Innsbruck hab ich 1stunde anstatt 3,5 gesessen)


----------



## MightyMike (6. März 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> um noch mal kurz drauf einzugehen:
> 
> was hast du angestellt das sie dich an den tropf gehängt haben. (Nadel in der linken hand)
> Ich hab das schon recht oft durch, wurde auch schon an der Schulter deswegen operiert. Wenns mir die Schulter raushaut steh ich spätestens eine woche später wieder auf dem rad.
> ...



Hallo Eisbein, also meine Schulter war ca 2 Stunden raus bis die wieder eingerenkt wurde. Da ich auch viel bouldern und klettern gehe und Fitnesstudio sowieso, habe ich viel Muskelmasse vorhanden. Erst nach paar versuchen ging sie wieder rein. Den Zugang hatte ich wegen Schmerzmittel. MRT Termin habe ich erst nach Ostern bekommen. Dennoch mache ich mir Kopf wie lange ich aus bleibe, denn ich hab grad wichtiges Praktikum angefangen


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2012)

ich hatte mit schulter draußen eigentlich nicht wirklich viel schmerzen. Meine ist nach vorn raus und auch recht leicht wieder rein (beim t-shirt ausziehen im behandlungszimmer nach 2stunden wartezeit  )


----------



## Machiavelli (8. März 2012)

Hab mir bisher zweimal die Schulter ausgerenkt. Einmal links und einmal rechts. Hab sie jedes mal in den ersten 10 Minuten wieder eingerenkt. Nach ca. einer Woche dann leichte Biketouren und nach zwei Wochen wieder mit leichtem Krafttraining angefangen. Nach vier Wochen konnte ich dann wieder die normalen Gewichte stemmen.

Wenn man gut trainiert ist, hält das Ganze dann auch wieder. Man spürt halt gelegentlich, dass das Ganze nicht mehr 100% so stabil ist wie vorher und man bei manchen Bewegungen einfach aufpassen muss, einen bestimmten Winkel nicht zu überschreiten.


----------



## MightyMike (8. März 2012)

Ey das ging bei dir ja bombenschnell, meine war länger raus. Habe morgen selbstbezahlten MRT Termin, sonst müsste ich bis Ende des monats warten. Dann weiss ich vllt. mehr.


----------



## JanStahl (8. März 2012)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Habe morgen selbstbezahlten MRT Termin, sonst müsste ich bis Ende des monats warten.



Ja, das ist die Realität heute - die Krankenversicherung deckt die Kosten ab, wenn es mal richtig schlimm wird - alles andere, vor allem jegliche  Untersuchungen bis zu einer sicheren Diagnose, zahlt man ziemlich alternativlos komplett selbst, sonst ist man auf verlorenem Posten.


----------



## MightyMike (9. März 2012)

So Jungs, hier die Diagnose nach heutigem MRT:


Wir berichten zum radiologischen Konsil vom 09.03.2012 
MRT Schulter re. vom 09.03.2012: 
Indikation und Fragestellung: 
Bei Zustand nach Sturz beim Mountainbiken. Zustand nach Schulterluxation rechts. 
Rotatorenmanschettenläsion? Labrumläsion? 
Technik: T1 Spinecho coronar, T2 Turbospinecho FS koronar und sagittal, T2 Medic axial. 
Nach Reposltion teqelrechte Artikulation und Stelluog im_Schultergelenk. Ausqepräqte.siqnalhyperintense _ 
Veränderung im Humeruskopf mit Übergang auf die Metaphyse dorsolateral am Übergang zum Tuberculum 
majus mit lokaler Impression. Befund mit ausgeprägter Ödem bildung bei Hill-Sachs-Defekt vereinbar. Es 
zeigt sich eine konsekutive vordere Labrumruptur mit Distanz des vorderen Labrumabschnittes von ca. 4 
mm zum knöchernen Glenoid. Kein Anhalt für ossäre Bankart-Läsion. Im Bereich der dorsalen 
Humeruskopfzirkumferenz Nachweis kleinvolumiger kortikaler Fragmentaussprengungen (2) von 8 und 5 
mm. Begleitender Gelenkerguss mit V.a. Kapselruptur. Distorsionszeichen im distalen Anteil des Musculus 
supra- und infraspinatus ohne Zeichen einer Ruptur. Keine signifikante Einengung des Subakromialraumes 
jedoch diskrete degenerative Veränderungen im AC-Gelenk welches leicht kolbig aufgetrieben ist. Sonst 
keine präexistenten degenerativen Veränderung im Schultergelenk nachweisbar. Normale Lage und Verlauf 
der langen Bizepssehne. Hier keine Subluxationszeichen. Unauffällige Darstellung des Musculus teres 
minor und des Musculus subscapularis. 
Beurteilung: 
Regelrechte Stellungsverhältnisse nach stattgehabter vorderer Schulterluxation und Reposition. Ca. 24 mm 
breiter Hill-Sachs-Defekt mit Aussprengung kleinerer kortikaler Fragmente sowie begleitende Ruptur des 
vorderen Labrum Abschnittes mit Dehiszenz um ca. 4 mm. Begleitender Gelenkerguss. Verdacht auf Ruptur 
der Gelenkkapsel. Kein Nachweis einer knöchernen Bankart-Läsion. Distorsionszeichen im distalen Anteil 
des Musculus supra- und infraspinatus ohne Anhalt für Ruptur


Das muss operiert werden hat der Radiologe gesagt, kann sowas normaler Unfallchirurg machen ?


----------



## maroni (9. März 2012)

schau dass dus in einem krankenhaus operieren lässt die sowas öfter machen und nicht alle paar jahre mal. so ne schulter is schnell mal versaut. hatte bei mir nen chirugen ders zwar drauf hat aber das ganze offen operiert hat. das ergebnis ist einigermaßen gut geworden doch würde ich auf jeden fall das nächste mal in ein krankenhaus gehen die da besser ausgestattet sind und sowas endoskopisch machen können. bei der endoskopie ist (wenns richtig gemacht ist) die genesungszeit kürzer und du hast auch nicht die ganze schulter zerschnitten.
das wichtigste ist einfach einen arzt zu finden der mit solchen schulteroperationen erfahrung hat. das ist das a und o dass auch später keine größeren probleme ehr damit auftreten.
danach ne gute krankengymnastik. auf jeden fall zeit lassen und geduld haben bis es wieder aufs rad geht.


----------



## MightyMike (9. März 2012)

Denke hab da schon Paar Ärzte gefunden die vertrauenswürdig scheinen, muss es mit den konsultieren. 

http://www.orthopaeden-im-zentrum.de/html/home.html

http://www.orthopaedie-janzen.de/dr-janzen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. März 2012)

auf jedenfall endoskopisch machen! Ich hatte das auch durch. 

6Wochen Schultermanschette -> arm ist bewegungsunfähig
3-8wochen Reha und dann geht der sport schon wieder.

Mir hat mal als grobe prognose gesagt, dass es wohl 3 Monate dauert. 

Bevor du in die OP gehst, kümmer dich mal drum das du danach eine ambulante Reha bekommst. Normale Physio hilft ziemlich wenig. 
Ich war 5 Tage pro Woche jeweils 3-5Stunden in einer richtig guten Sportreha. Da hast du Physio, Massage, Stromtherapie und sehr viel Sport mit assistenz!

Die bewilligung hat bei mir aber gut 3 wochen gedauert, obwohl ich sicher jeden 2. Tag angerufen hab.

Ich wurde von Ihm Operriert, allerdings war er da noch nicht in seiner kleinen eigenen Klinik. Super Typ, vor allem einer der nicht sofort zu einer OP rät. (weil es eben nur begrenzt sinnvoll ist)


----------



## MightyMike (12. März 2012)

So Leute, habe nächste Woche Termin bei Schulterspezialisten Dr. Agneskirchner in Hannover ergattert. Diese Woche noch Termine hier in der Stadt bei 2 verschiedenen Unfallchirurgen. Bin gespannt auf die unterschiedliche Aussagen.


----------



## MightyMike (20. März 2012)

Hallo, hatte letzte Woche Termin bei nem Orthopäden hier in Bielefeld und heute war ich bei Dr. Agneskirchner in Hannover. Der Bielefelder würde es nicht operieren und wusste nicht so richtig, was er auf meine Fragen antworten soll. Dr. Agneskirchner hat mich super eingewiesen, alles erklärt, alles beantwortet und es stimmte damit überein was ich schon alles selber zum Thema gefunden habe. Er will mich operieren alleine schon wegen den Fremdkörpern (kortikale Fragmente) die Vernarbungen verursachen könnten. Labrum wird auch angeneht. Er meinte, wäre ich viel jünger oder älter würde er es auch nicht nach der ersten Luxation operieren. Da ich aber 30 und sportlich aktiv bin, ist die OP sinvoll. Termin habe ich am 19.4.


----------



## kamo-i (21. März 2012)

@MightyMike 
Achso... Hatte iwie vergessen mich dazu auch nochmal zu komitten... : Habe mir nach 5-6x auskugeln auch die Rechte Schulter in Magdeburg operieren lassen. Kann dir gerne Erfahrungen mitteilen, aber hab kein Bock hier alles niederzutippen. Daher mein Angebot: ruf mich gern an wenn du möchtest. Handynr. habe ich dir per PN geschickt. Lass wenn nur kurz wg. Zeit abstimmen...

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## ecols (15. Oktober 2012)

Ist zwar nicht beim Trialen passiert sondern beim Commuting mit dem MTB auf der DH Strecke, ich dachte ich poste es trotzdem mal.

Diagnose: 1. Halswirbel zweimal gebrochen.
Therapie: Nach 3 Monaten im Minerva Fixateur nun operiert und hoffentlich bald wieder voll einsatzfähig.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Oktober 2012)

das sieht ja heftig aus... ein bisschen folgen die IBC Logos dem Muster der Klammern 

Aber eine ganz schön heftige Verletzung. Beste Genesung!


----------



## sensiminded (15. Oktober 2012)

Chris Du alter verückter Hund...
Was machst Du denn?
Na wenn der Wirbel schon zweimal gebrochen ist hast Du aber Glück gehabt, dass nicht noch mehr passiert ist!

Da wünsche ich Dir eine schnelle/schmerzfreie Genesung!

VG Alex


----------



## kamo-i (15. Oktober 2012)

Alter! ...mein Mund ging (ohne zu übertreiben) 30 sek nicht mehr zu! 

BOAH! ....  JUNGE!!!  

Ich wünsche dir alles gute auf dem Weg der Genesung !!!!


----------



## SarahB. (15. Oktober 2012)

Ey das ist ja mal heftig, kannste ja frohsein, wenn du nicht gelähmt bist

Da war ja meine Ellenbogenluxation ein "Witz" dagegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Oktober 2012)

Sieht übel aus.. Allerbeste Genesung wünsche ich dir!


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Oktober 2012)

Gute Besserung Chris!!!
Echt heftige Sch**** is dir da passiert...
Habs vor n paar Wochen vom Jörg erfahren...


----------



## pippi (16. Oktober 2012)

Uhhh ****. deswegen öffne ich den thread so ungern. wünsche schnelle genesung


----------



## ecols (16. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche!! Seit der OP gehts steil bergauf. Auf die fetten Dropgaps muss ich aber in Zukunft vermutlich trotzdem verzichten..


----------



## LeeOswald (16. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir letztes Jahr in Leogang die linke Schulter gebrochen...genaue Bezeichnung des Knochen weiss ich aber nicht mehr. Resultat waren 3 Wochen in so ner Armschlaufe im Hochsommer sowie knapp 4 Monate Physiotherapie. Zu beginn dieser Saison fehlte mir noch ordentlcih die Kraft, jedoch nach dieser Saison (und fast keinen nennenswerten Abflügen) fühlt sich die Schulter fast wie neu an. Klar, teilweise zwickts noch grade wenn ich nachts lange drauf liege, aber im großen und ganzen bin ich froh das es so glimpflich ausging. Die Verschiebung der Knochen war wohl nicht allzu groß wodurch es echt gut zusammen gewachsen ist.

Als Ursache meines Sturzes würde ich ein zu kleinen Rahmen tippen. Hatte letztes Jahr ein gebrauchtes Demo in Größe S gekauft, und fühlte mich irgendwie von anfang an etwas unwohl und unsicher darauf. Hab das Bike dann direkt verkauft und mir dieses Jahr ein Demo in Größe M gekauft worauf ich mich 100% wohler fühle..Gerade als Resumee der diesjährigen Saison gesehen, in der es echt super lief.

An alle Verletzte und in Genesung befindlichen: Gute Besserung und Ride on


----------



## black soul (16. Oktober 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> @Marko:
> Wenn ich nicht regungslos liegen geblieben wäre bis die Bergwacht und der Heli da waren, wäre ich jetzt vermutlich tot.
> 
> An den Rest:
> Danke für die Genesungswünsche!! Seit der OP gehts steil bergauf. Auf die fetten Dropgaps muss ich aber in Zukunft vermutlich trotzdem verzichten..



das ist obergrass.
ich weiss wovon ich rede. genickbruch vor 2 jahren ,dens bruch.eigentlich tot,wiederauferstanden. 
koma,op,hirninfarkt,wie schlaganfall....
schöne ********. mach  langsam mit biken, aber fahr wieder. tut nur gut.
alles gute für deine genesung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LucasL (21. März 2013)

zwar nicht annähernd ein knochenbruch, aber habe schon seit zwei monaten eine entzündete sehne im mittelfinger. hatte jemand schonmal sowas vom trialen? wie habt ihr es weder weg bekommen? ich behandle es mit eiswürfeln und voltaren, wird aber kaum besser.


----------



## Eisbein (21. März 2013)

ruhe ruhe ruhe! evtl. mal zur physio gehen, die können da evtl. was machen.

@ topic: Meine linke schulter luxiert jetzt wieder regelmäßig (op deswegen war 2008). Viel schlimmer aber, seit dienstag ist nun auch die rechte schulter davon betroffen. 

Mein physiotherapeuth wird sich "freuen" wenn er aus dem urlaub zurück ist und jetzt beide schultern zu behandeln sind!

verdammte ********...! -> das trialrad bleibt erstmal an der wand hängen!


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. März 2013)

Du hast aber auch kein Glück... Meine ist seit Oktober stabil und muss dank Krafttraining vorerst nicht operiert werden. Zugegebenermaßen habe ich in dem Zeitraum auch nicht viel gemacht, das eine Ausrenkung hätte provozieren können.


----------



## Eyezz (22. März 2013)

Boah also wenn ich mich manchmal hier so durchlese, kann ich ja echt froh sein......In meinen ganzen Lebensjahren, seitdem ich aufm Rad bin (und das seit dem 7. Jahr) is noch nie was passiert...

Das unangenehmste was mal passiert ist: Man springt seitlich mit dem Trial ne Treppe (8 Stufen) runter, hinten die Bremse greift nicht korrekt. und man prellt sich das Steißbein....Das is sooooooo eklig^^ - Aber gottseidank das Schlimmste, was mir je passiert is  - laut ner MRT von damals hab ich wohl n ziemlich dichtes Knochengerüst, da kann ich wohl froh sein 

Vor allem Chris, Dir wünsche ich auch eine recht schnelle Genesung  , den anderen natürlich auch ;-) - Aber das Bild spricht echt für sich...


----------



## Eisbein (22. März 2013)

ach was, viel ekliger ists wenn du ein sidehop auf 7/8epals machst und dir oben die schulter raus"ploppt" 



			
				Müs Lee schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast aber auch kein Glück... Meine ist seit Oktober stabil und muss  dank Krafttraining vorerst nicht operiert werden. Zugegebenermaßen habe  ich in dem Zeitraum auch nicht viel gemacht, das eine Ausrenkung hätte  provozieren können.



Ich schone mich halt nicht, das ist in der umgebung hier (innsbruck) auch echt schwer. Bin heuer paar mal beim training auf ski gestürzt -> Luxation.
Dann beim trialen... 
Und jetzt die rechte schulter (der es schon wieder ziemlich gut geht) beim volleyball, beim normalen angriffsschlag.

Ich bin mal gespannt was die physio so bringen wird.  Gute genesung @ all!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte am WE auch so eine Begegnung der besonderen Art die mit Rockwood 1 endete(AC Gelenk). Bänderüberdehnung mit teilweisen Riss.
Alles in allen Glück gehabt. Habs geschaft beim Abflug mich etwas zu drehen so das ich nicht direkt mit der Schulter aufgeschlagen bin. 
Bin zu kurz gesprungen und in den Gegenhang eingeschlagen aber dabei das bike rechtzeitig zu seite gekickt. Sonst hätte es richtig weh getan.
4-6 Wochen Pause.
Als ich darauf die Frau angerufen habe dachte ich sie legt mich um 

MfG jaimewolf3060


----------



## 08LanE (16. Oktober 2013)

Darf seit einer Woche wieder richtig Sport machen.
Hatte zwei Bänder am linken Fuß gerissen, nach einem dummen Absprung beim Training alleine im Wald...

Also: Passt auf, wie ihr abspringt, weil 6 Wochen kein Sport sind für einen Trialer kaum auszuhalten!!


----------



## family-biker (16. Oktober 2013)

verletzt sein nervt tierisch,ich hab mir vor ein paar tagen bei nem unterbrochenen tailwhip den kopf der rechten achsschraube meiner hope in die linke wade geknallt.
konnte erst heute wieder laufen oder locker fahren,vermutlich fasern gezerrt...


----------



## Mulholland (24. Oktober 2013)

Ist zwar schon 2 Monate her aber auch nett.
Das war ein Treppengapfail. 
Abgerutscht und linker Oberschenkel durch das Pedal aufgeschlitzt und
rechter Oberschenkel gegen das Vorderrad geprellt. Schöne Farben ...
Ich wette, wenn ich das gezielt wollte, hätte ich das in 100 Jahren nicht gepackt 

*Warning* Adult content xD

http://john-mclain2.magix.net/alle-alben/!/oa/6957755/


----------



## family-biker (24. Oktober 2013)

tat sicher übelst weh,aber da hab ich schon andere sachen gesehen.
einer im trialsforum hätte mit seinem schienbein glatt als bauchredner auftreten können,klaff klaff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (24. Oktober 2013)

Jap tat es aber ich bevorzuge lieber ne Memme zu sein, als dass ich mich mit
derben Verletzungen brüsten möchte. Aber kein Sport den man richtig betreibt 
geht ohne diverse Blessuren. Ist alles wieder heile und alles tut wieder


----------



## erwinosius (24. Oktober 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> tat sicher übelst weh,aber da hab ich schon andere sachen gesehen.
> einer im trialsforum hätte mit seinem schienbein glatt als bauchredner auftreten können,klaff klaff



geht ja hier um Sachen die man vor allem selbst erlebt hat......

Bunte Beine sind aber immer schön. Auch wenn ich froh bin schon lange keine mehr gehabt zu haben. Fahre ich nicht mehr richtig?

Gruß
erwin


----------



## Mulholland (24. Oktober 2013)

erwinosius schrieb:


> geht ja hier um Sachen die man vor allem selbst erlebt hat......
> 
> Bunte Beine sind aber immer schön. Auch wenn ich froh bin schon lange keine mehr gehabt zu haben. Fahre ich nicht mehr richtig?
> 
> ...



Quatsch ! Dein Progress ist eben schon sicher weiter, als bei mir und du 
bist eben hier und da auch viel sicherer. Die meisten Stürze die ich beim
Trial bis her hatte, kamen von der Unsicherheit und nicht weil ich " falsch "
springe etc. Man verhaspelt sich oder verschätzt sich. Es is wie es is...
Übern, üben, üben und dann noch eine Portion üben, dann wird das.


----------



## erwinosius (26. Oktober 2013)




----------



## mitchdreizwei (4. November 2013)

muss hier auch mal rumheulen... ich nenne mal nur die letzten 3 wochen... 
erst pedale (crank brothers 50/50) abgebrochen beim 2m drop..total zerissen bei der landung... AUA
eine woche drauf dann whip nicht zurück gezogen und total schräg eingeschlagen und voll auf die hüfte geknallt, schürfwunde plus bösen pferdekuss...
gestern willingen mehr oder weniger in eine steiniges loch gefallen, natürlich direkt auf die andere hüfte plus eier angehauen (komplett blau!!) ... kann mich kaum bewegen. oh man das kann nicht wahr sein... zum glück is die saison vorbei....


----------



## friseur (4. November 2013)

ich war am samstag dann auch mal in willingen  schlammschlacht ahoi   da war aufeinmal das vorderrad weg  

ps   das mit der hüfte kenn ich  hehe


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. November 2013)

ist das trialgelände in willingen gut?


----------



## mitchdreizwei (4. November 2013)

ohja das trikot sieht nach "spaß" aus...

hier mal meine überweisung zum chirurgen und urologen


----------



## Deleted138492 (4. November 2013)

Nein, *das* klingt nach Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (4. November 2013)

...genug Eis im Eisfach?


----------



## Mulholland (4. November 2013)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> ohja das trikot sieht nach "spaß" aus...
> 
> hier mal meine überweisung zum chirurgen und urologen



























Das klingt sehr sehr uncool. Hoffe, dass keine bleibenden Schäden am anderen Spassfaktor bleiben.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (4. November 2013)

danke danke... das wird schon wieder... sieht aber schon beängstigend aus, so ganz in dunkel blau :-/ meine freundin war natürlich begeistert...


----------



## harke (4. November 2013)

hä, wollen Rose kaufen?


----------



## friseur (9. November 2013)

so ein trikot rubbelt ja schnell durch   das 2 mal auf die hüfte fallen war schlimmer xD   den front reifen werd ich nimmer kaufen xD


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Februar 2014)

Hab mal etwas interessantes beizutragen:
Heute beim Fahren hab ich irgendwie eine kleine Drehung nicht hinbekommen und hab quasi in die Bremse getreten hinten, nachdem ich mit dem Knöchel in besagter Drehung die Feder der Ultimate ausgehangen habe (normalerweise habe ich an besagter Stelle einen Kabelbinder, der ganu das verhindert.. ich fahre extrem wenig Federvorspannung für einen leichten Zug und da reichen ohne Fixierung schon stärkere Erschütterungen um die Feder auszuhängen).
Dabei hat sich die Feder auf unbestimmte Länge in meinen Fuß gebohrt:







Hab ich erst gar nicht realisiert, hatte nur ein leichtes Druckgefühl auf der Fußinnenseite. Sonst nichts, also weitergefahren. Schleichend konnte ich dann knapp eine Stunde später kaum mehr auftreten.. was soll's, ins Auto gesetzt und Richtung Kölle.
Kaum von der A3 runter konnte ich die Kupplung nichmehr treten, weil unglaublich starkter, stechender Schmerz in jede Drehrichtung des Fußes.
Bis in die Innenstadt ging es noch, mit Warnblinker und so wenig Gangwechsel wie möglich bin ich noch ein paar Straßen gefahren, dann ging nichts mehr. Der liebe Herr Vater durfte mich dann abholen.
Zuhause wurde es immer schlimmer, weder Auftreten noch Drehung in IRGENDEINE Richtung möglich. Der ganze Fuß pochte so dermaßen in Ruhelage, dass ich mit einer Ibuprofen (die erste in meinem Leben) ins Krankenhaus gehumpelt bin.
Gebrochen oder so ist nichts. Verband, Trombosespritze und Krücken gab's, also nicht der Rede wert - Tetanus war noch frisch genug.

Das waren bisher aus einem mir nicht erdenklichen Grund die krassesten Schmerzen, die ich je hatte - wer weiß wie weit die Feder drin war. Blut war nicht zu sehen. Ich bin tatsächlich das erste Mal in meinem Leben als Patient im Krankenhaus gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (12. Februar 2014)

Da helfen nur Kampfstiefel zum Biken 

Liest sich ja nicht so prickelnd


----------



## family-biker (12. Februar 2014)

ich würde sagen nerv verletzt.
gute besserung auf jeden fall!


----------



## Typhi (12. Februar 2014)

Gute Besserung und schicke Vans!


----------



## Pipo33 (12. Februar 2014)

Ich würde sagen der Schmerz kam durch die Feder die in deinem Fuß steckte. Mit einem Kabelbinder oder Panzertape wäre das nicht passiert. 

Captain Einsicht Ende :-D

Hoffentlich hat sich das bis zur jam wieder beruhigt


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Februar 2014)

Hoffentlich stirbst du


----------



## Woll-E (12. Februar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Hoffentlich stirbst du


 

 Ey du bis so gemein, wenn du die Konkurrenz schon so loswerden willst.  


Böses Insomnia


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Februar 2014)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> Mit einem Kabelbinder oder Panzertape wäre das nicht passiert.


 ... 


ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> normalerweise habe ich an besagter Stelle einen Kabelbinder, der ganu das verhindert.


----------



## Pipo33 (12. Februar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> ...


Scheinbar kam meine Ironie nicht mit rüber  wollte doch nur etwas rumtrollen

ich wünsch dem martin nur das beste


----------



## Woll-E (18. März 2014)

Ich könnte so kotzen...
Neues Bike und das wars jetzt für diese Woche.
War heute wahnsinnige 20 Minuten fahren. Stand scheisse auf dem Pedal. Nur mit dem Ballen anstatt mit der Mitte des Fusses
auf der Mitte des Pedales. Über so ne scheiss Blechbank gesidehoppt bzw versucht. Abgerutscht aber nicht ganz sondern mit dem 
grossen Zehen dann doch auf dem Pedal geblieben und den Zehen so gefühlte 90 Grad nach oben gebogen. Gebrochen is nix da ich 
noch gehen kann, nix grün und blau ist, nix geschwollen ist... ABER tut so verf.............. WEH 
Schau jetzt nen Film und knall 2 Stunden Reizstrom drauf und über Nacht ne komplette Voltarentube mt Verband...

Bin echt sauer !!!!


----------



## Deleted138492 (18. März 2014)

Kenn ich... Es kann gut sein, dass der Knorpel etwas beschädigt ist. Das hat bei mir ganze 6 Monate gedauert, um komplett zu verheilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (18. März 2014)

HÖR AUF 

Wenn es nicht mehr weh tut fahr ich wieder.. 
Scheiss auf Knorpel... Brauch keine Zehen  beim biken


----------



## family-biker (18. März 2014)

gute besserung von meiner seite.
ich schätze sehne gezerrt,1 woche tens,abwechselnd kühlen und wärmen und vor allem bewegt halten.


----------



## Woll-E (19. März 2014)

So. Komme eben vom Doc.
Großer Zeh, 2 Glied angerissen. Aber nur ein feinster Haarriss.
Tut aber echt mal scheisse weh und ich bin eigentlich nicht so sensibel.
Glaub ich kauf mir Schuhe wo die Sohle sich 0 biegen lässt. Son Dreck.....


----------



## family-biker (19. März 2014)

bringt auch nix,dann verkümmern sehnen und co im fuss weil er nur noch entlastet wird.
semi-rigid bei shimano schuhen mit modularer sohle war immer super,bis die mein modell eingestellt haben 

seitdem rock ich nur noch deichmannschuhe kaputt,das paar in zwei monaten schrott haha


----------



## hst_trialer (19. März 2014)

2 Monate sind aber gut. Abgsehen vom mangelhaften Grip haben die Sohlen meist schon früher aufgegeben. 
Aktuelle Empfehlung von mir: fiveten spitfire! Echt klasse Schuh!!! Aber vemutlich nur auf Plattform Pedalen gut.


----------



## Woll-E (19. März 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> 2 Monate sind aber gut. Abgsehen vom mangelhaften Grip haben die Sohlen meist schon früher aufgegeben.
> Aktuelle Empfehlung von mir: fiveten spitfire! Echt klasse Schuh!!! Aber vemutlich nur auf Plattform Pedalen gut.




Wo gibts die ? Links und so ? 
Danke...

Springerstiefel sind auch ne Option


----------



## hst_trialer (19. März 2014)

Wenn dich beeilst bekommst bei Hibike noch welche für 65€.
Und schau mal was es da noch gibt...


----------



## Woll-E (19. März 2014)

Hahah jaja die Aluschelle 
Ich fahr mal noch ne Weile mit den " Custom Kabelbinder modded " Hebel bis ich vorne Scheibe reinbau und 
rechts ... weisst ja 

Mit den Laatschen schau ich mal. Kann grad eh keinen Schuh anziehen. Gehe mal nächste Woche bei mir
in diverse Skateläden ... Brauche halt ne Sole, die sich nicht leicht biegen lässt...

Ich kann es 0 nachvollziehen, was genau gestern passiert ist. Ich fahre ja schon seit nem halben Jahr
die Nike Air Force und das sind auch Schuhe die bei BMXern etc bekannt und beliebt sind weil die auch super robust sind.
Nur der Gedanke an einen umgebogenen Schuh nebst Zehen bereiten mir instant Magenschmerzen....


----------



## hst_trialer (19. März 2014)

Das lag bestimmt alles daran, dass du zuviel Luftdruck im Reifen hattest. Aber du wolltest ja nicht hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (19. März 2014)

die neuen Jitsieschuhe haben auch ne recht harte Sohle. bin mit denen ziemlich zufrieden


----------



## Woll-E (19. März 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Das lag bestimmt alles daran, dass du zuviel Luftdruck im Reifen hattest. Aber du wolltest ja nicht hören!



EY !  geht das schon wieder los  So viel Luft war das nicht ! 



CzarFlo schrieb:


> die neuen Jitsieschuhe haben auch ne recht harte Sohle. bin mit denen ziemlich zufrieden



Ich gug mal ob die in meiner Grösse verfügbar sind.
Optimaler Triallaaatschen für mich = Sole die sich schwer durchbiegen lässt mit einem weichen Profil.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. März 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> fiveten spitfire! Echt klasse Schuh!!! Aber vemutlich nur auf Plattform Pedalen gut.


Kann ich nicht so unterstreichen. Meiner ist ein halbes Trialjahr alt und die Sohle schaut schon nicht mehr so gut aus. Auch sind an zwei stellen die Nähte eingerissen. Ich schau mal nach einem Adidas Terrago. Der wird im TF grad hoch gelobt.


----------



## family-biker (20. März 2014)

ich hab meine "trialschuhe" vor 2-3 monaten beim reno gekauft,für 19.95€.adidas, fiveten und co wären mir echt zu schade


----------



## Woll-E (20. März 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich hab meine "trialschuhe" vor 2-3 monaten beim reno gekauft,für 19.95€.adidas, fiveten und co wären mir echt zu schade



Ne da pfeif ich komplett aufs Geld. Wenn ich mit gescheiten Schlappen mir solche Verletzungen ersparen kann...
Spass kostet eben, ansonsten such ich mir ein anderes Hobby wenn ich solche Unkosten nicht decken kann.
Was wenn ne Bremse, Rahmen oder Gabel verreckt ? Soll ich dann n Jahr pausieren ? Nenen ....
Klar muss man nicht unnötig Geld vernichten, nur weil da n stylisches Brand drauf ist. Das ist auch klar....


----------



## family-biker (20. März 2014)

so seh ich das ja auch,ich will mir nur meine schicken dc sneakers nicht beim trialen schrotten.
wenn man weiss,worauf es bei schuhen in der struktur ankommt,findet man aber durchaus bei deichmann und co gute schuhe zum trialen.ich hab mal so billige crisscross skater gekauft,die haben nen zehner gekostet und waren bisher die schuhe,die mir beim trialen am längsten gehalten haben.meine alten kappa turnschuhe hingegen haben drei wochen tägliches trialen nicht überlebt und 65 gekostet.
auf amazon finde ich auch regelmässig geile fußhülsen für wenig geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (21. März 2014)

Aber mal ganz im Ernst: gegen die fiveten Sohle auf nem Plattform Pedal kommt kein Deichmann Schuh ran! Der Grip ist wirklich heftig und ich hab auch schon verschiedenste Schuhe probiert. 

Unnötig Geld verbrennt man auch nicht wenn man ein bisschen sucht und nicht immer den aller neuesten Schuh kauft. Dann wäre mir das Geld auch zu Schade.


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. März 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz im Ernst: gegen die fiveten Sohle auf nem Plattform Pedal kommt kein Deichmann Schuh ran! Der Grip ist wirklich heftig und ich hab auch schon verschiedenste Schuhe probiert.
> 
> Unnötig Geld verbrennt man auch nicht wenn man ein bisschen sucht und nicht immer den aller neuesten Schuh kauft. Dann wäre mir das Geld auch zu Schade.



Ich hatte bisher 3 Paar 5.10 Spitfire und habe nie mehr als 35€ für das Paar bezahlt.. Die halten natürlich auch nicht unendlich lange, aber lang genug für den Preis.


----------



## Woll-E (21. März 2014)

So mal eben nen Fußcheck gemacht. Fußsole ist jetzt so richtig schön bunt.
Lila, dunkelblau, rosa, grün. Heile heile Gänschen zack zack...will fahren


----------



## hst_trialer (21. März 2014)

FOTO!!!


----------



## Woll-E (21. März 2014)

Scheiss Quali = scheiss Gammelwebcam am Laptop.
Man erkennt aber den getapten ZEH ! und das bunte Gebilde


----------



## hst_trialer (21. März 2014)

Dein Gesicht ist aber auch ganz gut getroffen


----------



## Woll-E (21. März 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Dein Gesicht ist aber auch ganz gut getroffen



Ja heute mal ohne Helm


----------



## family-biker (23. März 2014)

^^solltest dich smile-e nennen 

wenn man vom kaputtschuhteufel spricht:gerade gestern hats mir meine fast 3 monate alten billigschuhe zerlegt,die sohle ging ab.losgeradelt und neue gekauft,die scheinen robust,die sohle ist sehr steif.
vielleicht wär das ja was für blaufussindianer 





30 euronen für etwas,dass ich sowieso in ein paar monaten zerballert haben werde,erschien mir fair.wollte kein ot starten,eher dem woll-e eine idee vermitteln


----------



## Woll-E (23. März 2014)

Danke für den Tip !
Das mit der Sohle klingt schon mal sehr gut !
Wo hast die denn geschossen ? Store ? 

Danke und Gruss...

Tapeverband ist ab und fett Eis drauf...


----------



## family-biker (23. März 2014)

sind vom reno.
tec one 9691584

aber anprobieren!bei mir haben 43 gepasst,normal hab ich 44


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (23. März 2014)

> hat Überlaatschen 46...

Werd ich mir mal anschauen !


----------



## Pipo33 (23. März 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> > hat Überlaatschen 46...
> 
> Werd ich mir mal anschauen !



Ha! Versuch mal mit Schuhgröße 48,5 vernünftige Schuhe zu finden ;-)


----------



## Insomnia- (23. März 2014)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> Ha! Versuch mal mit Schuhgröße 48,5 vernünftige Schuhe zu finden ;-)


Leg dir Hornhaut zu und dann Barfuß ;D


----------



## Pipo33 (23. März 2014)

Ich binde mir einfach Autoreifen unter den Fuß


----------



## Woll-E (23. März 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Leg dir Hornhaut zu und dann Barfuß ;D



Naja Grip hätte man da auf den Pedalen auf jeden Fall


----------



## family-biker (23. März 2014)

vielleicht heissen die neuen streettrialbikes ja "saw" weil die aus nem land kommen,wo barfuß gefahren wird...


----------



## Woll-E (23. März 2014)

den hab ich nicht kapiert....


----------



## family-biker (23. März 2014)

so wie "saw",die filmreihe,mit fuss absägen usw...

klick?


----------



## Insomnia- (23. März 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> so wie "saw",die filmreihe,mit fuss absägen usw...
> 
> *klick?*


nope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (23. März 2014)




----------



## Woll-E (23. März 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> nope



@family-biker
Ich hab extra mal gewartet aber scheinbar liegts nicht an mir, dass es nicht klick macht *PETER* !!!!


----------



## family-biker (23. März 2014)

keiner versteht mich 

lol


----------



## CzarFlo (31. Juli 2014)

Mein erster und wohl letzter Versuch was downhill angeht. Sau unglücklich gefallen... Video folgt :-D


----------



## jjtr (31. Juli 2014)

Schlüsselbein?


----------



## CzarFlo (31. Juli 2014)

jop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (31. Juli 2014)

ja schei...

schlüsselbein ab.

gute besserung

trotzdem gespannt auf das vid,rein aus sensationsgeilheit (sorry)


----------



## CzarFlo (3. August 2014)

hab mir versucht das video anzugucken. sieht nicht so gut/spektakulär aus. WIll es auch erstmal nicht mehr sehen :-/


----------



## coaster (2. April 2015)

Rechter Mittelfußknochen durch. Muss eine Woche auf OP warten, da ich eine Blutvergiftung ( Insektenstich in Vene beim Training) habe, die erst abklingen muss. Auf Baum abgerutscht und mit dem rechten Fuss am Boden wahrscheinlich auf der Aussenkante gelandet. Hab auch nur weiche Nike Free angehabt. Denkt ihr, mit den Jitsies wäre das wegen besserem Halt und härterer Sohle nicht passiert? In 6 bis 8 Wochen darf ich wohl wieder. Mach mir nur Gedanken wie ich das in Zukunft vermeiden kann. Mit der rechten Schulter bin ich in den Hopehebel. Da, wo die miese Stelle bei der Halteschelle schön weit raussteht. Bänder ausgeleiert. Schmerzt mehr als der Bruch im Fuss.


----------



## WTR (2. April 2015)

coaster schrieb:


> Rechter Mittelfußknochen durch. Muss eine Woche auf OP warten, da ich eine Blutvergiftung ( Insektenstich in Vene beim Training) habe, die erst abklingen muss. Auf Baum abgerutscht und mit dem rechten Fuss am Boden wahrscheinlich auf der Aussenkante gelandet. Hab auch nur weiche Nike Free angehabt. Denkt ihr, mit den Jitsies wäre das wegen besserem Halt und härterer Sohle nicht passiert? In 6 bis 8 Wochen darf ich wohl wieder. Mach mir nur Gedanken wie ich das in Zukunft vermeiden kann. Mit der rechten Schulter bin ich in den Hopehebel. Da, wo die miese Stelle bei der Halteschelle schön weit raussteht. Bänder ausgeleiert. Schmerzt mehr als der Bruch im Fuss.



#727 Post von mir.

Ähnliche Situation grosser Zeh durch.

Ich habe mir die Jitsie Schuhe gekauft bin aber nach verheilen fast ein Jahr mit Nike Air Force gefahren. Schwerer Schuh mit sehr 
stabiler Sohle. Sicherer Halt mit Mega Grip ist für mich das A und O. Bin auch damals nur mit dem vorderen Drittel des Fußes auf 
dem Pedal gestanden. Jetzt hab ich es mir mit Mühe so umgewöhnt, dass ich genau mittig mit dem Fuß auf der Achse stehe. 
Ich für meinen Teil nehme nur noch Schuhe mit stabiler Sohle. Jitsie sind ein wenig weicher als die Nike Ar Force aber durchaus
stabil genug um sicheren Stand nach nem Absprung zu haben. 

Alles Gute von hier aus ... wird wieder ...


----------



## coaster (2. April 2015)

Dankeschön. Lag bei mir aber evtl. auch daran, dass ich beim Fahren unkonzentriert war, gelabert hatte  und  unverhofft auf dem staubigen Stamm abgerutscht bin. Also voll Stoff runter ohne Körperspannung. Der Witz ist, die  Jitsies waren  im Kofferraum da mir die Sohle ( neuer Schuh) noch zu hart war


----------



## WTR (2. April 2015)

Ich schleife meine Pins am Pedal immer scharf an.
Is auch ne Kopf und Vertrauenssache. Jetzt kann ich wieder ohne angst abziehen.

Gruss


----------



## Typhi (3. April 2015)

Also ich denke die Jitsie helfen da nicht, wichtig ist das ihr ein Schuh habt der stabil ist. Besser gesagt mehr Seitengang gibt. Ich persönlich finde die adidas terrex stealth super. Ein air Force hätte mir eine zu dicke Sohle und zu wenig grip.


----------



## Typhi (3. April 2015)

Seitenhalt war gemeint


----------



## coaster (3. April 2015)

Auf mich wirkt das aber beim Adidas anders, da der an der Stelle am Mittelfuss sehr schmal ist. Ob der da so den Fuss vor Bruch schützt wenn er stark spontan belastet wird. Z.B.  beim Abstützen nach misslungenem Sprung und Auftritt auf spitzem Stein.​


----------



## Typhi (3. April 2015)

Also ich verkaufe Schuhe und habe was den Aufbau und Verletzungen angeht nicht nur eine Schulung hinter mir. Wichtig ist das die Sohle breit gebaut ist und fest mit dem Oberschuh verbunden ist, so dass der Fuß eben nicht umknicken kann. Und ich perönlich muss sagen dass das Adidas bisher am besten getan hat. Ansonsten kommen für mich nur die midcut Modelle von Five Ten in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (3. April 2015)

Die Nike Free sind an der Stelle sehr breit. Hatte mich damals auch deshalb für die entschieden. Aber der seitliche Halt ist mies und ich hab mir den Fuss über die Kante gedreht. In den Jitsie geht das bei mir jedenfalls nicht. Werde in 6 bis 8 Wochen mal den Adidas testen. Hat leider keinen Knöchelschutz. Mach mir jetzt wirklich Gedanken wegen Wiederholung. Hatte das von 20 Jahren schon einmal. Aber ohne Op.


----------



## coaster (3. April 2015)

Danke für deine Meinung. Kann nur profitieren.


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. April 2015)

Ich habe mit halbhohen Wanderschuhen von Meindl bisher die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## kamo-i (5. Oktober 2015)

Keine Ahnung wie es so richtig passiert ist... Aber bin beim überspringen von Fahrradständern gestern Rückwärts abgeflogen. Bike so halb auf mich rauf. Hats dann schön den mittleren Knochen vom Daumen verschoben. Erst gar nicht gecheckt, aber konnte ihn dann NULL mehr bewegen. Bild erklärt warum. Dachte erst... "Ach guckste Morgen mal", aber zum Glück dann doch ins Krankenhaus.

War ganz lustig, als ich das Bild auf dem Monitor sah, der Arzt lächelnd zu mir rüber schaute und fragte: "Sie wissen schon, was jetzt kommt, oder?" ... 

Kräftig dran ziehen und drauf drücken, nachdem es schön 2 Stunden vor sich hin-schwellen konnte. Was eine FREUDE! Das Krankenhaus kannte mich danach definitiv lautstark. 

Konnte Ihn danach aber direkt wieder leicht bewegen. Schmerzt nun nur noch bzgl. der Reizung. Das kleine abgebrochene Stück kann so bleiben meint der Arzt.


----------



## WTR (5. Oktober 2015)

Erinnert an meine Daumenaktion vor nem halben Jahr 
Daumengrundgelenk dorsalflexion ( Daumen 180 Grad bis aufs Handgelenk gedehnt und Kapselriss ) 
... da war nix mit einrenken. 7 Wochen no Bike ... da bist du deutlich besser dran


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Oktober 2015)

WTR schrieb:


> Erinnert an meine Daumenaktion vor nem halben Jahr
> Daumengrundgelenk dorsalflexion ( Daumen 180 Grad bis aufs Handgelenk gedehnt und Kapselriss )
> ... da war nix mit einrenken. 7 Wochen no Bike ... da bist du deutlich besser dran



Du bist ja auch ein alter Mann 


Ist aber schon schade, dass du nicht mehr fahren kannst. Denkst das wird irgendwann mal wieder ein bisschen?


----------



## WTR (6. Oktober 2015)

Nope never ... sad but true


----------



## kamo-i (8. Oktober 2015)

:-(


----------



## konrad (17. Oktober 2015)

so wie der daumen da oben sah mal mein kleiner finger aus...hatte beim Ju-Jutsu training ein schlag drauf bekommen...distaler Fingerknochen luxuiert, auch knochensplitter im mittleren gelenk....ende vom lied war, dass ich den finger ein jahr lang nicht 
komplett beugen konnte....aber nu gehts wieder 

ist immer alles eine frage von-wie lange schaffe ich es vernünftig zu sein und nich mit einer blöden aktion die verletzung am abheiln zu hindern. gab doch schon einig leute hier, die schulter- und knieverletzungen hatten, wo die ärzte gesagt htten, dass se nie wieder
trialn würden und dann fahren se doch wieder, vllt nicht mehr so hart, aber trotzdem haben so noch spass an ihrem sport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (18. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Erfahrungswerte. Schmerzen nun fast weg. Beugen kann ich ihn aber auch nicht richtig. Und gefühlt (man kennt seinen Körper ja) glaube ich auch, dass das lange brauchen wird. Bin aber 4 Tage später ne AllMountain-Tour gefahern und jetzt seit dem auch wieder 2x Trial. Glücklicherweise muss man ihn weniger beugen als ich erst dachte. Daher sportlich erstmal Schwein gehabt. Anders behindert er mich auch nicht...


----------



## kamo-i (7. Februar 2016)

Werte Trial-Gemeinde, ich brauche *DRINGEND* Rat!
 

...bzw. Erfahrungswerte, da es sonst im schlimmsten Fall das Aus meines Lieblingssportes Trial bedeuten kann! :-( :-( 

Seit Sommer 2015 beginnt eine Entzündung in beiden Ellenbogen mehr und mehr zu einem chronischer *Epicondylitis *(*Golferarm*, nicht Tennisarm!) zu werden. Also genau die Sehne bzw. Muskelansatz unter dem Bizeps ist entzündet. Also genau der Part der beim Lenker-Ziehen am meisten beansprucht wird. 

Um den Ernst zu verdeutlichen: die letzten Trial-Sessions musste ich abbrechen, da ich vor Schmerzen nicht mehr sprechen konnte. 

Muss aber zugeben, dass ich es Ewigkeiten verharmlost / weggeschwiegen habe. Zum Schluss habe ich vorm Trial sogar ne Schmerztablette eingeschmissen. :-/ 

Neben Trial betreibe ich…
-  Allmountain-Biken (was natürlich iwie auch trial-lastig betrieben wird. ^^) 
-  seit Jahren Schwimmen (hauptsächlich Kraulen auf Kraft)
-  seit letztem Jahr viel Bouldern (Indoor-Klettern) 
-  Eigenkörpergewicht-Krafttraining / Klimmzüge. 

JaaaaA… Dummerweise alles Kram, der genau diese Sehne/Muskel beansprucht.  

Mein Hausarzt / zugleich Sportmediziner:
-  SCHONEN!
-  Diclofenac zum Einnehmen verschrieben (was ich leider schlecht vertrage) 
-  Entzündungshemmende Salbe für die Nacht 

Aufgrund der Schmerzen, Bike-Neuaufbau, dann Winterwetter, und einem Monat im Ausland Urlaub habe ich abgesehen vom Schwimmen 2-3 Monate lang faktisch nichts getan / geschont. 

Im Ruhezustand habe ich definitiv Verbesserung erfahren. 

Nun komme ich aber gerade wieder rein mit dem Trialen und merke bereits nach den ersten Sessions, dass es wieder im Ruhezustand anfängt zu schmerzen. Ich WEISS, dass es nicht weg ist und wieder kommen wird. 

*Daher nun meine Frage an euch*:
-  Kennt Ihr das Phänomen? 
-  Habt Ihr Mittel / Wege dagegen? 
-  Was bitte machen Profi-Sportler die Überbeanspruchung auch behandeln müssen?? 

Oder… Muss ich wirklich akzeptieren, dass der Körper im Alter einfach nicht mehr so viel wegsteckt? Aber… Ich fahre ja auch nicht mehr jeden Tag wie früher. Wäre nur zu schade. :-( 

Besten Dank euch! 
Massa


----------



## Insomnia- (7. Februar 2016)

Hast du mal ne zweite Meinung eingeholt ? (Google zählt nicht)
Ich hab mit beiden Knien Probleme, Ärzte helfen da nicht viel zur Zeit. War bei 6 verschiedenen Sportmedizin, Uniklinikum, Röntgen, mrt, laborauswertung, Beobachtung....
Alles gemacht.
Zur Mittagszeit auf der Arbeit tun die Knie weh und ich hab Beschwerden beim stehen.
Mir wurde gesagt ich soll mir nicht allzu viele Hoffnungen machen das man die Ursache im Knie Gelenk findet und erst recht keine Hoffnungen machen, dass wenn sie etwas finden es auch bis zur beschwerdenfreiheit behandelt werden kann.
Also eher sowas wie "gewöhn dich drann".
Ich hab seitdem das Krafttraining in den Beinen um 70% des Gewichts verringert und achte auf eine 100% Ausführung und schaue nach Übungen die den Bereich stärken können.
Damit fahre ich recht gut.
Der @Bike_fuhrpark dom hatte ja auch Probleme im Knie Die hat er wohl auch einigermaßen im Griff?

Ich werd solang es nicht schlimmer wird den Radsport nicht aufgeben,wüsste auch sonst nichts mit meiner Zeit anzufangen... Freundeskreis, Urlaube, alles richtet sich nach den Rädern.

Ich wünsche dir da viel Erfolg und hoffe das beste!


----------



## CzarFlo (7. Februar 2016)

Kribbeln in den Fingern? vor allem KLeiner Finger und Ringfinger?
Ich habe ähnliche Beschwerden seit geraumer Zeit und bin schon bei diversen Ärzten gewesen. Ruhigstellen, blablabla... Konnten nix richtiges feststellen, ausser sulcus ulnaris... hab ne Bandage verschrieben bekommen die nix bringt und sonst auch keine Therapieansätze...

Ich bin der Meinung dass meine Beschwerden aus der Schulter kommen und dort irgendwas nicht stimmt/auf den Nerv drückt. Hat mir nur bisher kein Arzt geglaubt / nachgeguckt...


----------



## trialelmi (7. Februar 2016)

Hi ich kann Dir dazu meine Erfahrungen erzählen.
Ich hatte das links und konnte den Arm kaum noch bewegen. Das ist sicher 2 - 3 Jahre so her.
Da ist wirklich alles gemacht worden.
Iboprofen: kurzweilige Hilfe
Physioterapie : hilft besser
Cortison: kurzweilige Hilfe
Stosswellentherapie: etwas länger
Akupunktur: Nach 6 Anwendungen nicht besser
Stromakkupunktur: hilft auch aber teuer
Dann habe mir selbst ein Schmerztherapiegerät von Medisana gekauft was sehr gut half da ich es jeden Tag anwendete
Die letzte und auch erfolgreichste Therapie die ich gemacht habe , war eine Röntgenreizbestrahlung mit jeweils 6 Anwendungen, was ich jeweils im Abstand von 6 Monaten gemacht habe. Seit dem bin ich fast aber eben nur fast schmerzfrei.
Der letzte Arzt sagte mir warum ich denn nicht zuerst zu ihm gekommen wäre. Ich sagte ihm das ich denke, das mein Arzt erstmal mit sämtlichen Möglichkeiten mit mir Geld zu verdienen meine Krankheit ausnutzen wollte. Er kannte die Therapie nicht wirklich. Ich habe sie mir im Internet ergoogelt.
Viel Glück für Dich @kamo-i


----------



## Thebike69 (7. Februar 2016)

Ich benutze ein Tenzgerät hilft mir zu 70%. Gelegentlich benutze ich Speisequark mit viiiiel Fett, bringt mir sehr viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LucasL (7. Februar 2016)

Würde mich auch um Physiotherapie (Stoßwellen, Eis, Massagen...) bemühen. Hat mir bei entzündeten Sehnen in der Hand geholfen. Ich weis ja nicht ob das vergleichbar mit deinen Beschwerden ist. Hat bei mir aber letztendlich auch 6-9 Monate gedauert bis ich wieder richtig trialen konnte aber irgendwann wurde es dann ziemlich plötzlich wieder besser. Evtl. auch mal mit Lenkerstellung/Vorbau spielen. Ich bin damals auch auf dickere Griffe und andere Bremshebelstellung umgestiegen. 
Viel Erfolg und gute Besserung!


----------



## kamo-i (8. Februar 2016)

Danke @Insomnia- , @CzarFlo , @trialelmi , @Thebike69 , @LucasL für die Antworten!

Ist immer wieder schön zu sehen wie hier in der Community bestimmte Beiträge ernst genommen werden die einem wirklich wichtig sind! 



Insomnia- schrieb:


> Hast du mal ne zweite Meinung eingeholt ? (Google zählt nicht) [...]



--> Nein, nicht wirklich. Also nur Freundeskreis. Will jetzt nochmal ein Mal zum gleichen Arzt und parallel zu einem Zweiten um meine Lage nochmals verdeutlichen und zu vergleichen.

Haha, aber JA! Das mit der Zeit, Freunde, Urlaub ist bei mir auch so! Ich glaub ich wäre lieber unfruchtbar als nicht mehr trialn zu können.    !!!



CzarFlo schrieb:


> Kribbeln in den Fingern? vor allem KLeiner Finger und Ringfinger?



Oh ha, hört sich auch blöd an. :-( Aber nein, nicht genauso. Also hatte Ähnliches. Aber komplett getrennt von meinem jetzigen Thema. Damals waren es aber eher Zeigefinger/Daumen die Taub wurden und kribbelten. Es es lag daran, dass sich die Muskulatur im Unterarm schneller entwickelt hat, als dieses "Ring-Band / Sehne" im Handgelenkt, die die Sehnen vom Unterarm zu den Fingern zusammenhalten.  Blöd erklärt, sorry. Verstanden was ich meine? Gerade kurz versucht es im Netz zu finden, leider erfolglos.



trialelmi schrieb:


> Hi ich kann Dir dazu meine Erfahrungen erzählen.
> Ich hatte das links und konnte den Arm kaum noch bewegen. Das ist sicher 2 - 3 Jahre so her.



DANKE für die Infos!!!

Ähnliches kann ich bisher auch bestätigen. Mit Cortison würde ich aber glaube ich nicht anfangen. Das mit dem Schmerztherapiegerät und vor allem der Röntgenreizbestrahlung ist SEHR interessant! Werde das mal gezielt bei meinem Doc ansprechen! 



Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich benutze ein Tenzgerät hilft mir zu 70%. Gelegentlich benutze ich Speisequark mit viiiiel Fett, bringt mir sehr viel.



Tensgerät ist ja Reizstrom, nicht wahr? Und Quark meinte meine Mutter auch schon. Habe mir überlegt einen einen Gummi-Handschuh so zu beschneiden, dass ich ihn über den Ellenbogen ziehen kann, damit ich mir das Zeug vom Schlafen gehen dick drauf knallen kann. Werde ich versuchen!



LucasL schrieb:


> Evtl. auch mal mit Lenkerstellung/Vorbau spielen. Ich bin damals auch auf dickere Griffe und andere Bremshebelstellung umgestiegen.
> Viel Erfolg und gute Besserung!



Ja, hatte eh jetzt vor mir für den Trial-Hobel die Ergons zu holen mit denen ich am AM-Bock SUPER zufrieden bin! Lenkerstellung werde ich auch mal schauen!

Habe noch per PN den Rat Tipp bekommen das besser als alles andere dehnen dehnen denhen, Geduld, und noch mehr dehnen helfen soll. Auch das werde ich beherzigen! Will versuchen den Griff hier zig mal am Tag anzugewöhnen. Habe auch im Netz nun bereits mehrmals gelesen, dass dies mit Abstand die erfolgsversprechenste Methode ist. Man muss nur konsequent bleiben! 






...nur, dass ich dabei sicherlich nicht so scharf aussehe.  hahaha

Besten Dank euch Jungs! Kann ja mal bei Gelegenheit berichten, wie sich das ganze entwickelt (/hat).

Massa


----------



## kamo-i (8. Februar 2016)

Nachtrag: Hat jemand bzgl. dieses Themas Erfahrungen mit Bandagen gegen Golferarm? @CzarFlo : was war deine genannte Bandage für eine? 

In etwa so etwas?


----------



## Thebike69 (8. Februar 2016)

http://m.apotheken-umschau.de/TENS

Denn Speisequark mache ich mehrere Schichten auf Klarsichtfolie und lege es ins Gefrierfach. 
Je nach Gebrauch wickle ich es mit einer Binde oder Klarsichtfolie um den lädierten Bereich.


----------



## trialelmi (8. Februar 2016)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Hat jemand bzgl. dieses Themas Erfahrungen mit Bandagen gegen Golferarm? @CzarFlo : was war deine genannte Bandage für eine?
> 
> In etwa so etwas?


Ja das hatte ich vergessen. Das habe ich auch erst tagsüber dann später eine sogenannte EpiTrain, die ich nachts trage, damit der Arm nicht angewinkelt werden kann. Die hatte ich wie gesagt nur Nachts nie tagsüber getragen.


----------



## CzarFlo (8. Februar 2016)

nein, das war einfach nur eine Polsterbandage die man z.B. im Büro anziehen kann, damit der Ellenbogen nicht ungepolstert auf den Schreibtischstuhllehnen aufliegt und somit ggf noch mehr gereizt wird. WIrklich helfen tut das allerdings nicht. Die Neurologin hatte auch nicht wirklich was aufm Kasten


----------



## tomke2 (9. Februar 2016)

Hatte auch Epikondy-Arm-Aua , schon an beiden Seiten. Beim Pausemachen wirds zwar etwas besser , bei Belastung wars aber immer wieder voll da. Das ging so über Monate bis folgendes Programm reproduzierbar anschlug:
1.) weiter Sport machen, auch wenns schmerzt! Eigentlich die beste Nachricht, oder?
2.) Dehnen, Dehnen, Dehnen des Handgelenks in beide Richtungen so häufig wie möglich.
3.) Türreck kaufen oder basteln und Aushängen so häufig wie möglich.
4.) 1. bis 3. nicht vergessen.
Details und Motivation - schaust du hier: http://www.tennisarm.eu/


----------



## kamo-i (9. Februar 2016)

Schön es nochmals bestätigt zu bekommen! Danke für deine Erfahrungen. Die Seite hatte ich davor ja auch bereits verlinkt. Ließt sich wirklich gut und bin seit Vorgestern am Dehnen dehnen und dehnen. ^^


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Februar 2016)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich wäre lieber unfruchtbar als nicht mehr trialn zu können.    !!!



WORD

Also ich hatte vor kurzem zwar nur ne Verspannung an ganz anderer Stelle (Schulterbereich), hab dann aber gelesen dass die meisten Beschwerden mittlerweile wirklich aus einer unangemessenen Körperhaltung am Bürotisch kommen. Und vor allem die Bedienung der Mouse kann zu Schmerzen führen. 
Vielleicht einfach in die Richtung auch informieren um falsche Belastungen zu vermeiden. Manchmal muss man ganz andere Muskulaturen trainieren um disbalancen aus zu gleichen. 

Andererseits glaube ich, dass dein Kadaver einfach durch ist.


----------



## kamo-i (11. Februar 2016)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Andererseits glaube ich, dass dein Kadaver einfach durch ist.



Danke, FREUND!  

Bürohaltung halte ich für meinen Fall eher unwahrscheinlich. Und bzgl. entgegenwirken der Trial-Muskelgruppen (viel richtung Schultern/Rücken), trainiere ich mit dem Schwimmen (eher auf Brust, Bauch, andere Seite der Schultern) schon ganz gut entgegen. Also habe das schon immer als guten Gegenpol empfunden. Aber hast defintiv grundlegend Recht! NUR die eine Sportart machen wäre meiner meinung nach der Tod. ...spätestens im zerfallenden Alter.  

Merke aber jetzt bereits nach wenigen Tagen, dass kontinuierliches Dehnen eine leichte Verbesserung erbracht hat. Bleibe definitiv dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (11. Februar 2016)

Dehnst du dich sonst nie?


----------



## kamo-i (11. Februar 2016)

*räusper*


----------



## Hoffes (14. Februar 2016)

ich habe mich auch noch nie gedehnt vorm fahren xD

denke das ich gestern aufgefallen bin beim Fahren auf der Jam


----------



## kamo-i (14. Februar 2016)

Muss man den gerade verstehen?


----------



## Hoffes (14. Februar 2016)

Weil viele auf dehnen schwören.

So Sachen kommen meistens vom verkrampften fahren.

Habe ich selbst feststellen können.

Ich habe mir mal vor ein paar jahren mein Schienbein gebrochen.

Danach hat es bei mir angefangen das ich als Krämpfe beim fahren bekommen habe in Turniere.

Davor hatte ich das nie.

Die Muskulatur wird auch ein Teil dazu beigetragen haben aber ich merke seit dem das wenn ich statischer fahre das ich viel schneller Krämpfe und so bekomme als wenn ich locker lässig durch die Gegend springe.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Februar 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Weil viele auf dehnen schwören.
> 
> So Sachen kommen meistens vom verkrampften fahren.
> 
> ...


Du scheinst aber auch nie Krafttraining gemacht zu haben. Je mehr du davon machst, desto mehr brauchst du Dehnung. Bringt am Ende des Tages mehr als nur lässig springen.


----------



## Hoffes (14. Februar 2016)

Kraftraining für 8€ zu schaffen.

Ist doch ein kleiner Witz oder ?

Ich arbeite zur zeit an die 10€ komplett ohne.

Weiß jetzt ned was du mir damit sagen willst.

Aber ja wenn man Kraftraining macht muss man sich dehnen und so.

Nur dann muss man sich eh vorher richtig informieren und so.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Februar 2016)

Nur das meine ich. War keine Kritik an deinem fahrerischen Können. Nur, dass man, wenn man Kraft macht, auch Dehnung braucht. Habe ich jahrelang ignoriert und nun hab ich den Salat. Kann Tonnen heben aber komm mit den Fingern nicht an die Zehenspitzen.

Aber: Wenn du ohne Krafttraining bis zur 10er kommst, dann könntest du ggf. davon profitieren und noch höher kommen. Irgendwann ist auch mit Technik das Maximum erreicht.


----------



## Hoffes (15. Februar 2016)

Ich würde defenetiv von Kraftraining profitieren.

Nur ich kann des zeitlich aktuell nicht schaffen Kraftraining plus genug Training auf dem Bike unterzubringen in meiner Freizeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Februar 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Ich würde defenetiv von Kraftraining profitieren.
> 
> Nur ich kann des zeitlich aktuell nicht schaffen Kraftraining plus genug Training auf dem Bike unterzubringen in meiner Freizeit.


Na dann lieber auf dem Rad.


----------



## Hoffes (15. Februar 2016)

So sehe ich das auch.

Der nächste rahmen will ja auch gemacht werden


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Februar 2016)

0.5x2cm + 0.5x5cm 

Hat schon ganz schön eingeschlagen aber komischerweise nicht so weh getan.


----------



## kamo-i (27. Februar 2016)

Geil!  

Ohne Stoff und abgewaschen wäre es auch nochmal schön zu sehen. ^^


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Februar 2016)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Geil!
> 
> Ohne Stoff und abgewaschen wäre es auch nochmal schön zu sehen. ^^


Sauber habe ich kein Foto. Ist nur lustig. Heute sieht man die Fettschicht der Haut.


----------



## sensiminded (27. Februar 2016)

Nico, du bist einfach zu fett am Schienbein :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Februar 2016)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Nico, du bist einfach zu fett am Schienbein :-D


Und an den Schneidezähnen.


----------



## kamo-i (28. Februar 2016)

Junge junge. hohoho. ^^


----------



## Insomnia- (8. März 2016)

Nachdem ich lange Zeit schmerzen und Beschwerden ignoriert habe laufe ich zur Zeit so herum.
Stehen bereitet schmerzen, gehen auch.
Röntgen, mrt und Ultraschall... Die Maschinerie läuft und läuft.
Momentan lautet die Vermutung auf "Springer knie" links und rechts. Jackpot.


----------



## kamo-i (9. März 2016)

Oh shit. :-/  ...hilft es vll. Ernährungs-technisch dort zu unterstützen? Gelenk Gelatine oder sowas?


----------



## Insomnia- (9. März 2016)

Erstmal muss ich abwarten was die endgültige Diagnose ist wenn mrt und Ultraschall ausgewertet sind. Aber es sieht schwer danach aus als müsste ich auf den Sport verzichten. Freitag geht's zum nächsten arzt, dann gibts hoffentlich Neuigkeiten


----------



## family-biker (9. Mai 2016)

360° ,beim eincarven und hochreissen machts "knack" in der lendenwirbelsäule. wurde ein 180 mit landing to back ^^

iliosakralgelenk verrenkt und ein wirbeldorn hat die beziehung zum muskelansatz abgebrochen...

ich sag nur aua


----------



## Paavo04 (13. Juni 2016)

Schlüsselbein


----------



## kamo-i (14. Juni 2016)

oh nein ey! :-(


----------



## mef (4. Juli 2016)

Mega Peinlich, Schlüsselbein gebrochen in Saalbach auf der Blueline als ich einen Kollegen Filmen wollte. Seit 4 Wochen kein Biken   und der Doc will mich jetzt auch noch zum CT schicken, mit ein bisschen Pech muss noch Operiert werden. 

Kennt zufällig jemand nen empfehlenswerten Schulter Spezi im Münsterland?


----------



## Paavo04 (4. Juli 2016)

mef schrieb:


> Mega Peinlich, Schlüsselbein gebrochen in Saalbach auf der Blueline als ich einen Kollegen Filmen wollte. Seit 4 Wochen kein Biken   und der Doc will mich jetzt auch noch zum CT schicken, mit ein bisschen Pech muss noch Operiert werden.
> 
> Kennt zufällig jemand nen empfehlenswerten Schulter Spezi im Münsterland?



Shit......bei mir ist es jetzt 6 Wochen her und gestern das erste mal wieder auf dem Bike und komplett scherzfrei mit 10 Schrauben und Titanplatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mef (4. Juli 2016)

Paavo04 schrieb:


> Shit......bei mir ist es jetzt 6 Wochen her und gestern das erste mal wieder auf dem Bike und komplett scherzfrei mit 10 Schrauben und Titanplatte


oh mann und ich hampel nach der zeit immer noch rum und kann mit links nicht mal trinken 

bleibt die platte drin?


----------



## Paavo04 (4. Juli 2016)

mef schrieb:


> oh mann und ich hampel nach der zeit immer noch rum und kann mit links nicht mal trinken
> 
> bleibt die platte drin?



nein kommt nach 8 bis 15 Monaten wieder raus, ist aber recht unkompliziert. Warst Du in Seefeld in der Klinik?


----------



## mef (4. Juli 2016)

Paavo04 schrieb:


> Warst Du in Seefeld in der Klinik?


ne direkt in zell am see aber nur zur erst aufnahme und dann im heimat ort (ahaus). haben hier einen der sich auf schulter spezialisiert ist, trau dem braten aber nicht da der mit jedes mal nur sagt müssen wir in 2 wochen nochmal gucken, denke aber das braucht nicht operiert werden...will mir jetzt noch mal ne 2. Meinung einholen


----------



## Paavo04 (4. Juli 2016)

mef schrieb:


> ne direkt in zell am see aber nur zur erst aufnahme und dann im heimat ort (ahaus). haben hier einen der sich auf schulter spezialisiert ist, trau dem braten aber nicht da der mit jedes mal nur sagt müssen wir in 2 wochen nochmal gucken, denke aber das braucht nicht operiert werden...will mir jetzt noch mal ne 2. Meinung einholen


Sorry ich meine Zell am See, die haben mir damals auch erzählt passt alles....habe leider nur guten Doc in München


----------



## mef (4. Juli 2016)

ach du scheiße...bei deinem bruch? das sieht einiges schlimmer aus wie bei mir


----------



## Paavo04 (4. Juli 2016)

mef schrieb:


> ach du scheiße...bei deinem bruch? das sieht einiges schlimmer aus wie bei mir


Meiner war 5 Fach, aber deiner ist näher am Gelenk ...was auch schieße ist....lass es unbedingt checken....


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mef (5. Juli 2016)

so heute mal einen anderen arzt aufgesucht der nur mit dem kopf schüttelte und meinte das es zu 90% opariert werden sollte, aber der knoche jetzt neu gebrochen werden darf. hat mich jetzt an den chefarzt der chirogie weiter gegeben der sich das ganze freitag anschauen wird und dann die entscheidung treffen wird. kurz gesagt, ich rechne damit noch ne halbe ewigkeit nicht biken zu dürfen....


----------



## Paavo04 (5. Juli 2016)

mef schrieb:


> so heute mal einen anderen arzt aufgesucht der nur mit dem kopf schüttelte und meinte das es zu 90% opariert werden sollte, aber der knoche jetzt neu gebrochen werden darf. hat mich jetzt an den chefarzt der chirogie weiter gegeben der sich das ganze freitag anschauen wird und dann die entscheidung treffen wird. kurz gesagt, ich rechne damit noch ne halbe ewigkeit nicht biken zu dürfen....


 Ist scheisse...aber sei froh, wenn es jetzt richtig gemacht wird


----------



## mef (5. Juli 2016)

Paavo04 schrieb:


> Ist scheisse...aber sei froh, wenn es jetzt richtig gemacht wird


hast auch wieder recht - naja das war es dann wohl mit der bike sesion 2016 - 2017 gehts dafür in kanada weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paavo04 (7. Juli 2016)

So ich bin wieder Einsatzbereit und wollte eventuell den Glemmride Downhill am Wochenende fahren. Habe mir eine Leat Fusion Vest besorgt und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob sie mein Schlüsselbein eher schützt oder bei einem stärkeren Einschlag eher draufknallt. Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## mef (7. Juli 2016)

Paavo04 schrieb:


> So ich bin wieder Einsatzbereit und wollte eventuell den Glemmride Downhill am Wochenende fahren. Habe mir eine Leat Fusion Vest besorgt und bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob sie mein Schlüsselbein eher schützt oder bei einem stärkeren Einschlag eher draufknallt. Hat jemand Erfahrung?


da spalten sich die meinungen. musst mal unter suchfunktion schauen, irgendwo wurde das hier schon groß und breit diskutiert. ich persönlich vermute das die Gefahr dadurch steigt für das Schlüsselbein. der genickschutz is ja nun mal dafür da einen genickbruch zu verhindern in dem sie verhindert das der hals überstreckt wird - die energie muss aber irgendwo hin und geht somit in richtung schulter also auch zum schlüsselbein. besser schlüsselbein durch als das genick ^^ würde es aber erst tragen nachdem es ordentlich verheilt ist.


----------



## Paavo04 (9. Juli 2016)

Also bin jetzt den am Glemride mit der LEATT Fusion Vest (Siehe Bild voriger Post) gefahren und muss sagen, schützt wirklich sehr gut, allerdings ist es wirklich ein ganz schöner Kasten und das das Brace quasi fest ist, schiebt es mir den Helm immer etwas nach vorne.
Ich überlege jetzt doch besser auf ein Leatt Brace in Kombi mit dieser Weste https://www.paavo.com/leatt-body-protector-3df-airfit-ws-black.html zu fahren, da beweglicher und leichter. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem
*3DF zeug?*


----------



## mef (11. Juli 2016)

Fettes Bike! Meine Kollegen fahren die alle und sind super begeistert, meine aber das das einzige was die bemängeln ist das der Helm dadurch immer mal wieder verschoben wird, ich frag nachher nochmal nach. Wie ist Glemride gelaufen? Schulter problemlos mit gemacht? Hab nächsten Montag jetzt einen OP Termin, der neue Arzt sagt neu brechen und stift durch jagen  habe momentan eine Verkürzung von 4-5cm was mich in der Bewegung massiv einschenken und mir starke Probleme bescheren würde. Ich würde mal sagen, die Session  ist für mich gelaufen


----------



## Paavo04 (11. Juli 2016)

mef schrieb:


> Fettes Bike! Meine Kollegen fahren die alle und sind super begeistert, meine aber das das einzige was die bemängeln ist das der Helm dadurch immer mal wieder verschoben wird, ich frag nachher nochmal nach. Wie ist Glemride gelaufen? Schulter problemlos mit gemacht? Hab nächsten Montag jetzt einen OP Termin, der neue Arzt sagt neu brechen und stift durch jagen  habe momentan eine Verkürzung von 4-5cm was mich in der Bewegung massiv einschenken und mir starke Probleme bescheren würde. Ich würde mal sagen, die Session  ist für mich gelaufen



Meinst du die Fusionvest 3 oder 3DF Airfit? 
4cm ist Wahnsinn, ist ja deine komplette Stik am Arsch...gut das Du jetzt OP machst


----------



## mef (11. Juli 2016)

Paavo04 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Fusionvest 3 oder 3DF Airfit?
> 4cm ist Wahnsinn, ist ja deine komplette Stik am Arsch...gut das Du jetzt OP machst


Die 3DF Airfit mein ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paavo04 (11. Juli 2016)

Habe ich gerade bestellt  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kartman (10. Februar 2017)

Leatt 3DF Airfit wollte ich fürs Motorrad probieren, habe es aber wieder zurückgeschickt. Der Stoff klebt irgendwie extrem, auch wenn es sehr schön unauffällig sitzt. Fahre weiterhin mit einem billigen Hartschalen-Protektorenhemd mit Schlüsselbeinschutz und Leatt Brace, nur dass ich das alte gammelige aus Baumwolle nun gegen eins mit Netzstoff getauscht habe.

Hab diesen Thread hier auf meiner Suche nach "Plattformpedal Schienbein" gefunden, grausig  Hab da echt keinen Bock drauf und suche möglichst lange Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren. Bringen die POC Knee in der Long Variante was ? Sollte schon auch was zum guten Pedalieren sein, da ich nicht nur Bikepark fahren werde...


----------



## mef (13. Februar 2017)

kartman schrieb:


> Hab da echt keinen Bock drauf und suche möglichst lange Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren. Bringen die POC Knee in der Long Variante was ? Sollte schon auch was zum guten Pedalieren sein, da ich nicht nur Bikepark fahren werde...


fahre seit 2Jahren die Leatt Dual Axis. Hatte sie mir anfangs nur für den Bikepark geholt aber die sitzen so bequem das ich sie mitlerweile auch auf tour fahre wenn es ins härtere oder unbekante gelände geht. Sehr geil finde ich das man befästigung und nieten dafür als ersatzteil bekommt da das das einzige ist was da dran kaputt geht. sonst sind die teile unverwüstlich
https://www.mx-bude.de/leatt-knieprotektoren-dual-axis-schwarz-rot.html


----------



## Raymond12 (13. Februar 2017)

Sind die Dinger zum trialen nicht ein ganz kleinen ticken überproportioniert?


----------



## mef (13. Februar 2017)

absolut, keine frage. aber wenn ich das richtig  verstehe wird ja auch solch extremer Schutz gesucht. und da die absolut bequem sind fahr ich sie mittlerweile einfach überall


----------



## BuBuBuddi (23. Februar 2017)

@kamo-i 

Ich kenne dein Leid hauptsächlich vom Bouldern, bei mir hatte es damals auch so angefangen!
Bouldern kann ein richtig zerstörender Sport sein, wenn man es zu schnell angeht. Was mir damals geholfen hat war ne Rotlichtlampe viel Dehnen, Gegentrainig der Muskulatur und Kinesiotape als Stütze.

Du meinst das Handgelenksband dass ist das "Ringband" am Handgelenk, wenn die Fingermuskulatur zu schnell wächst und/oder eine Vorschädigung der Sehnenscheide vorliegt (Schwellung z.B.), wird das alles Abgedrückt und dadurch kommt das Kribbeln.
Das merkt man dann daran das es Geschwollen ist und bei einer Bewegung immer ab einem bestimmten Punkt weh tut.


----------



## coaster (23. August 2017)

Wadenbein zerschossen.  Auf einem Baumstamm stehend in den Hang gekippt. Bein bergrunter gestreckt um mich abzustützen. Vor dem anderen Baumstamm am Boden mit Fuss gelandet und der Baum hat dann das Wadenbein gekillt. Knack. Wie ein trockener Ast hats geklungen. Und beim Gehen hats geknircht. Erstmal ohne Op mit Gips.


----------



## coaster (23. August 2017)




----------



## Hoffes (23. August 2017)

Oh 
Gute Besserung 

Denke das wir uns in Trassem treffen


----------



## coaster (23. August 2017)

OH danke. Das würde mich total freuen. Schulde dir noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2017)

coaster schrieb:


> OH danke. Das würde mich total freuen. Schulde dir noch was


Ist das der Grund für den Verkauf des Rades?


----------



## coaster (23. August 2017)

Hab da ein  anderes in Aussicht.


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (3. September 2017)

HR Treter ne Mauer runter,die Bremse nicht richtig gedrückt,zu weit nach hinten gelehnt und mit dem Hinterkopf auf die Mauerkante geknallt...Blut....noch mehr Blut....Sternchen....Platzwunde am Hinterkopf,der Cut musste mit 3 Stichen genäht werden...trotz UVEX Fahrradhelm,da ich knapp unter dem Verstellrad auf die Kante geknallt bin,jetzt habe ich einen Lazer/Jitsie Helm der weiter runter geht und mich so besser schützt;-)!


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (3. September 2017)

HR Treter mit richtig viel Kraft,da ich ein weites Gap springen wollte..die Kette reisst...das Pedal dreht sich weiter und die Spitzen des Pedales durchbohren meine Waade von hinten...Blut...Fleisch...Schmerz...:-(!Die Narbe wird mich immer daran erinnern eine stabile Kette zu benutzen;-)!!!


----------



## Hoffes (4. September 2017)

Würde mal gerne sehen wie du fährst 

So viel wie bei dir kaputt geht


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (4. September 2017)

Ja,meinem Kumpel Florian Wagner geht nie wirklich was kaputt und ich zerstöre immer alles,weil ich halt noch wie ein"Schmied"fahre und der Floh ja viel eleganter und erfahrener mit dem Bike umgeht(Er fährt ja schon 13 Jahre länger wie ich...)...ich muss halt noch lernen etwas behutsamer zu meinem Bike zu sein und nicht all zu agressiv zu fahren(Springen)...hehe;-)!


----------



## Hoffes (4. September 2017)

Ach du fährst mit dem Carbon Florian 

Sag ihm mal nen Gruß von David Hoffmann


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (7. September 2017)

Grüsse zurrück,er meinte nur"Ah der David...coole Sache...";-)


----------

